# 2/2 Raw Discussion: Back To Business



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

His "big announcement" will simply be to tell anyone who didn't like the outcome of the Rumble that he's got two words for us. :creepytrips


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Dunno why but still excited for Raw, this time of year is always good to watch.

I hope this announcement isn't anti-climatic and is indeed something that does "change the landscape" or something along those lines.

Will be interesting to see how they address the crowd too.

Where is Raw this week?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cobalt said:


> Where is Raw this week?


Denver, CO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The announcement is a meh for me. They want to play off of the anger of fans to get them to tune in, hoping that they will add Bryan to the Mania main evnt. This isnt happening and the announcement will either concern Rock's involvement or Curtis Axel. I am watching but I am not emotionlly invested at all.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Announcement will likely suck, we'll probably get a shitty Triple Threat match between Reigns, Show or Kane at Fast Lane for the rights to face Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Can't wait for Curtis Axel to have his shine in the main event. roud


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So who else thinks that Curtis Axel will get cheered over Roman Reigns? :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Another week another hope they fucking bring Orton back. Its becoming tiresome to wait

#BringBackOrton


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Another week another hope they fucking bring Orton back. Its becoming tiresome to wait
> 
> #BringBackOrton


When he comes back... It will be OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Welp everything in the preview interest me so of course they'll still find a way to disappoint me. When does Brock return? Is it next week? Or the week after? I really was hoping for more Reigns/Brock interaction soon.

Can Orton please come back now  and please leave his character how it was. I'm ready for his feud with Seth to start up again. Bryan preview sounds interesting, I'm not even sure if they're clear where they're going with him yet. I'm hoping for a good episode, road to wrestlemania usually find ways to come through.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

> *If you’ve been following Paige on social media over the past week, you saw that The Diva of Tomorrow made the best of being snowed-in for a few days, hanging out in Hartford, Conn., with her “Total Divas” pals, Rosa Mendes and Alicia Fox.* However, on Thursday’s SmackDown, the raven-haired beauty got a chilly reception when she encountered two of her other reality co-stars, The Bella Twins. Falling victim to a two-on-one beatdown from Divas Champion Nikki Bella and her sister Brie, Paige has all the more reason to get fired up for her big match with Nikki at WWE Fast Lane. Will we see Paige retaliate against the devious duo this week on Raw?


fpalm 

They better not add Alicia Fox and Rosa Mendes into this feud.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

RAW IS AXEL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Axel is the secret weapon!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, this thing is all about Axel isn't it ... sigh.

not that i'm unhappy for Axel but god, I want something else lol.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I do see a return happening on this show. Either Orton, or maybe Taker to officially kick-start the Wyatt fued.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Got Axel as one of my three picks from the Rumble therefore gotta 'mark' for him.... SOOOO FUCK YEAH, C'MON AXEL. YOU GOT HIS HOMIE





FML


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Come on WWE you've kept Orton off tv long enough...bring him back already


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton will high five Cena soon :lol


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Wonder how long before Undertaker returns? IIRC, last year they waited until March at the earliest.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> Wonder how long before Undertaker returns? IIRC, last year they waited until March at the earliest.


It was February.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> It was February.


Yeah it was the Raw after Elimination Chamber iirc.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Taker orton and and Rollins. Looking forward to it this week don't care.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bullydully said:


> I do see a return happening on this show. Either Orton, or maybe Taker to officially kick-start the Wyatt fued.


Orton is definitely returning no doubt.

Reigns/Axel should last all of 15 seconds.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

AXEL BITCHES


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Orton is definitely returning no doubt.
> 
> Reigns/Axel should last all of 15 seconds.


I think they'll hold off on Orton until the Raw after Fast Lane.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Better start building that big tag main event at Fast Lane where all the faces they buried carry the match and then Reigns makes the pin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring back Orton already, plz. Time to start the Rollins feud. :mark:

Taker/Wyatt is going to be so :jordan4


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Bring back Orton already, plz. Time to start the Rollins feud. :mark:
> 
> Taker/Wyatt is going to be so :jordan4


As much as I want Orton to return to start this feud with Rollins which will be awesome IMO.

I can't see him returning on Raw just yet. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We'll get the usual fuckery. Overall, the show be will be a contrived effort to make all fans get behind Reigns


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562091900983709697


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*HHH announces that The Rock's interference jeopardized what was best for business; about to make the announcement of a match at Fast Lane; Curtis Axel music hits, comes out and complains he was never eliminated; the crowd chant Curtis Axel (HHH does what the fans want and plays it up that he listens to the Universe)

HHH ponders & makes a match between Reigns v Curtis Axel, randomly picks Rollins & someone the WWE Universe decides 

*Big Show
or
*Kane

No no no no the crowd chants, D'bry comes out to applause, Yes yes yes yes .. 

Then basically later that night it's a triple threat between D'bry, Kane & Big Show; Rollins interfers on Authories behalf, RKO, D'Bry wins.

At fast lane some scruff finish where they eliminate Axel but double countout where both Reigns n Bryan head into WM against Brock. *


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Another week another hope they fucking bring Orton back. Its becoming tiresome to wait
> 
> #BringBackOrton


*
Been hoping for that to happen for well over a month now :cry

Today's the day, hopefully

Also eager to know what DA ANNOUNCEMENT is. *


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A paige retaliation against the bellas would be a great birthday gift for me!!!
Yes todays my b-day!!! And i wonder what hhh is going to say on austins podcast.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Back to Fuckery.

On a serious note, hope that RAW delivers.


----------



## Captain Mental (Aug 31, 2014)

One would hope their announcement that will shake the foundation is not just gonna be another anti-climatic piece of crap.

Because that's not good for business!

So i'll go ahead and trust them for once that it will be indeed something interesting for once and that I won't be dissapointed...affraid to eat my words though i won't lie fpalm

--------------

And it seems like the undertaker might job to Wyatt at WM31? really? just let him have his retirement and not put someone over please.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Reigns got booed pretty heavily on Smackdown though not as bad as Philly. Will be interesting at Denver to see how the crowd responds to him.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I still got my money on the announcement being a fan championship. Which will be the perfect figurative set of carkeys used to balance out every bad decision.

Watching live today since it might be the final Orton-free RAW.
Also itching to see that peat corpse Paige AKA yung Halina Reijn getting her ass kicked by the Bellas.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Since it's my 22nd birthday today. I'm hoping Raw will be good :mark:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Orton is definitely returning no doubt.
> 
> Reigns/Axel should last all of 15 seconds.


Hey now, you can't have Axel squashing Reigns that quickly. Roman needs to at least put up a bit of a fight.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm ready for some fuckery


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Whether it's a troll, or epic, or an epic troll, I'll be tuning in live for the announcement.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

> Wow. We’ve seen John Cena verbally eviscerate his foes before, but the Cenation leader’s microphone assault on United States Champion Rusev and Lana was a thing of beauty Thursday night on SmackDown.


:Jordan2:Jordan:ha:ti..Who writes this shit??

Pubes and boobs....That was one of the worst promos ever...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we have a string of some "neutral" cities coming up for Raw so let the "Lets get the crowds behind Reigns" Fuckery begin tonight.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Still don't get what the controversy was. He won fair and square. Might be Rock related but who knows. I expect a letdown.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't wait for this announcement that will "shake the WWE to its core" to be very, very underwhelming.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The inevitable Patriots/Seahawks dig :lol


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

While I don't think it will happen, I totally would not be opposed to seeing the titles split up again. You stand to satisfy more people that way.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a feeling that tonight's RAW is going to be Axellent.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Announcement will likely suck, we'll probably get a shitty Triple Threat match between Reigns, Show or Kane at Fast Lane for the rights to face Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


Damn it it'll be big :vince5

Better than Dixie Carters Twitter announcements on 'changing the landscape forever'....and then bringing in shitty wrestlers


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> I have a feeling that tonight's RAW is going to be Axellent.


Until Reigns dust his ass in 2 min. and moves on like nothing happened.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Only looking forward to see Reigns get booed and possibly Orton returning.



NastyYaffa said:


> So who else thinks that Curtis Axel will get cheered over Roman Reigns? :lol


If they book it for Fast Lane, rest assure we'll get a repeat of Del Rio vs Batista from last year. :lol

Actually scratch that, if it happens TONIGHT, that's what'll happen.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

GAD247 said:


> :Jordan2:Jordan:ha:ti..Who writes this shit??
> 
> Pubes and boobs....That was one of the worst promos ever...


That's so poorly written too. Who the fuck says "Verbally Eviscerate"?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

not to worried about a Denver Crowd. Doesn't seem like a smark city so I feel Reigns will get a nice reaction tonight.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I just hope Bray actually does something. No more darkly lit promos, please. Give the guy some payoff to his rambling, for fucks sake.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TheFranticJane said:


> I just hope Bray actually does something. No more darkly lit promos, please. Give the guy some payoff to his rambling, for fucks sake.


I agree, if they wait to long to do anything with him, he'll just start to look like an idiot.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we expect Brock tonight or is he not advertised?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

It'll be like every other announcement, Roman Reigns will have a match with Axel or the big show for the 23694th time to clear up the royal rumble finish and The Rock who is not here and won't be for like 3 months is banned from WWE, remember when HHH had promos they really meant something 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Can we expect Brock tonight or is he not advertised?


Nah, he's not scheduled for tonight. He's scheduled for next week though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> Nah, he's not scheduled for tonight. He's scheduled for next week though.


Eh, I'd just not have him on till the post Fast Lane show. I'd like to see him on 4 out of 5 of the RAW's building to Mania.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We Orton fans have suffered enough. Bring Randy back tonight dammit!!! :cuss:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Can we expect Brock tonight or is he not advertised?


Damn Brock got y'all craving him, that demand is real :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh damn I was excited to see Heyman verbally obliterate Reigns. :lol


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

dmccourt95 said:


> remember when HHH had promos they really meant something ]


Erm, nope.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Why do i feel like this announcement will end up being lame as fuck?

Will probably just be HHH trolling everyone with some bullshit and Reigns will STILL be in the main event at WM.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> Oh damn I was excited to see Heyman verbally obliterate Reigns. :lol


WWE will make him make Reigns look good. I'm not holding my breath.



JoMoxRKO said:


> Why do i feel like this announcement will end up being lame as fuck?
> 
> Will probably just be HHH trolling everyone with some bullshit and Reigns will STILL be in the main event at WM.


Ever since the "how will it affect Dean Ambrose" tweet, I'm just expecting him to announce a battle royal at WM with the winner getting a title shot at Extreme Rules and him putting Ambrose in.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Eh, I'd just not have him on till the post Fast Lane show. I'd like to see him on 4 out of 5 of the RAW's building to Mania.


I'd like to see him work one Raw match before he leaves or work Fast Lane preferably. 

Imagine they did Brock vs Bryan at Fast Lane for the title. The Authority could place him in the match as a ''Punishment'' because they believe Brock will kill him but also because he never legit lost the title before he was injured. 

This might appease some of the Bryan fans to be honest.

If they did that match and booked it well so that Bryan gives a great effort but ultimately loses and actually gains Brock's respect then i think the fans would soften on Reigns a little because they actually got to see the match they all were hoping for. 

Would be a cool moment. I honestly don't see a downside to doing it as IT WILL bump subscriptions for the network going into Mania. No doubt about that. 

Brock is the top draw this year at Mania. It really wouldn't hurt to get that extra match out of him and to let DB and Brock put on a classic. 

It's actually a fucking brilliant idea, even if i do say so myself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> I'd like to see him work one Raw match before he leaves or work Fast Lane preferably.
> 
> Imagine they did Brock vs Bryan at Fast Lane for the title. The Authority could place him in the match as a ''Punishment'' because they believe Brock will kill him but also because he never legit lost the title before he was injured.
> 
> ...


I could live with this. I just want to see them put on the match I think they are capable of.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So we have a string of some "neutral" cities coming up for Raw so let the "Lets get the crowds behind Reigns" Fuckery begin tonight.


Hank Williams Jr. confirmed to sing "Are You Ready for some Fuckery?!"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

They're going to keep delaying Orton's return like Laurinaitis did for Brodus Clay and he'll return as the Vipersaurus.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, today is my birthday, and I'll be 'treating' myself by watching Raw live for the first time in about six months as I have the day off tomorrow. This is going to be the worst decision I've made today.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm expecting a big middle finger promo from Trips tonight


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Well, today is my birthday, and I'll be 'treating' myself by watching Raw live for the first time in about six months as I have the day off tomorrow. This is going to be the worst decision I've made today.


:vince5 "Happy birthday, ya son of a bitch! I'll have El Torito hop out a giant birthday cake and do that twerking thing the kids are talking about!"


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully the HHH announcement will be something interesting, but it probably won't be.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I think HHH will troll for a bit and then give a yawn-inducing announcement. I hope I'm wrong except for the trolling part. I love HHH's trolling.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> They're going to keep delaying Orton's return like Laurinaitis did for Brodus Clay and he'll return as the Vipersaurus.


Don't even tease us ortons fans about this man...*Sniffles*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH kicking off the show tonight!! Now thats whats best for business.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Don't even tease us ortons fans about this man...*Sniffles*


You can't stop what's already in motion. He even has his partner in crime picked out...



Spoiler: ...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> You can't stop what's already in motion. He even has his partner in crime picked out...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...


I'd only accept this if Dance Mom dance teacher Abby Lee Miller is their manager (Y)


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/does-curtis-axel-have-a-case-wwe-app-exclusive-january-29-2015-27055189

3 hours until Axelmania runs wild


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

WWE is going to do something stupid that will make the fans hate Roman more. Instead of just adapting to the situation, they're going to keep forcing it and try to do smoke and mirrors.

And then we are going to get a report tomorrow like "According to inside sources, WWE was quite stunned that their marvelous and ingenious plan to get Roman over failed in epic proportions." fpalm


Oh and Big Show vs Roman in an 50 minute Iron Match -________-


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Almost time for the furthering of the best feud in WWE

WWE vs Its Fans



WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE is going to do something stupid that will make the fans hate Roman more. Instead of just adapting to the situation, they're going to keep forcing it and try to do smoke and mirrors.
> 
> And then we are going to get a report tomorrow like "According to inside sources, WWE was quite stunned that their marvelous and ingenious plan to get Roman over failed in epic proportions." fpalm
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you are spot on here. The WWE is going to try major things for the next 3 weeks heading into Fast Lane to "get Reigns Over" with the fans that are hating him right now. Thing is those fans will see through anything they try and do and in the long-run it will make things worse heading into WM for him. Hell the WWE played one of their biggest cards already, having the Rock give him the stamp of approval and that didn't even work.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh and Big Show *and Kane* vs Roman in an 50 minute Iron Match -________-


fixed :grin2:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

If this has anything to do with Curtis Axel then WWE have really lost it.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Almost time for the furthering of the best feud in WWE
> 
> WWE vs Its Fans
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Vince seems to make his smartest decisions when he's backed into a wall and forced to. He will continue trying to make a natural heel/bad ass face into a walking John Cena clone. He will use every cheap ass tactic he can to "get Roman over" while simultaneously fucking him over and making his journey to Mania just that much harder.

I expect nothing but fuckery tonight. Trips' big announcement is going to be stupidity. And it may involve Dean?? Yeah, Vince has cooked up another "Great idea".



Banez said:


> fixed :grin2:


:homer2...you take that back!!! Don't put that...that blasphemy into the atmosphere!!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

#JusticeForAxel


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :homer2...you take that back!!! Don't put that...that blasphemy into the atmosphere!!


Obviously you gotta stack up the odds against Reigns. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Unfortunately, Vince seems to make his smartest decisions when he's backed into a wall and forced to. He will continue trying to make a natural heel/bad ass face into a walking John Cena clone. He will use every cheap ass tactic he can to "get Roman over" while simultaneously fucking him over and making his journey to Mania just that much harder.
> 
> I expect nothing but fuckery tonight. Trips' big announcement is going to be stupidity. And it may involve Dean?? Yeah, Vince has cooked up another "Great idea".
> 
> ...


I have posted this a couple times. but my biggest "fear" let's say is the vibe I got from SD and HHH's interview with Cole is that they are going to try and "redo" the year long Bryan stuff in the next 2 months with Reigns.

They are going to try, and fail, to recreate the love people had for Bryan by making it look like the Authority is "holding back" Reigns.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I have posted this a couple times. but my biggest "fear" let's say is the vibe I got from SD and HHH's interview with Cole is that they are going to try and "redo" the year long Bryan stuff in the next 2 months with Reigns.
> 
> They are going to try, and fail, to recreate the love people had for Bryan by making it look like the Authority is "holding back" Reigns.


Because Roman plays such an amazing underdog :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I can see Vince thinking this is the best idea he's thought in a while. Lord, tonight is going to be fuckery











Forget no one wants to see Roman fight for his life and the guy in real life doesn't scream "I"m the underdog! I have to fight for everything!" :lmao

fpalm

This is going to be a very long few months for me lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Because Roman plays such an amazing underdog :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I can see Vince thinking this is the best idea he's thought in a while. Lord, tonight is going to be fuckery
> 
> ...


Hell I wouldn't even be surprised at this point if they had a segment where Bryan endorses Reigns and "gives him" the "Yes" chant :lol


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Hell I wouldn't even be surprised at this point if they had a segment where Bryan endorses Reigns and "gives him" the "Yes" chant :lol


I swear to god I will walk away from wrestling if that happened :lmao

How WWE doesn't see the money in heel Roman and the face side being held down by Bryan,Ziggler,Dean and Ryback is simply amazing.

He truly has forgotten pretty much all of his biggest faces started off with a strong heel run -_____- He's so desperate to create another Cena, he's shitting all over the easy options :no:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't expect a good plan from Vince who's still stuck on dinosaur age, where big men ruled.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I will mark if Axel's music hits. His theme is perfect for tonight.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Vince be like, "...I just had a great idea!! How about this...we can have Roman go out there and say "Yep! Yep! Yep!! I'm a genius, damn it! :vince3"


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

If the announcement has nothing to do with Curtis Axel, I'll be happy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I have posted this a couple times. but my biggest "fear" let's say is the vibe I got from SD and HHH's interview with Cole is that they are going to try and "redo" the year long Bryan stuff in the next 2 months with Reigns.
> 
> They are going to try, and fail, to recreate the love people had for Bryan by making it look like the Authority is "holding back" Reigns.


Yeah that shit won't work. It's like when they try to paint Cena as "anti-Authority" when he fits what they want down to a tee. It'd be the same for Reigns since he's the "chosen one" and the fan aren't having any of that shit either.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Vince be like, "...I just had a great idea!! How about this...we can have Roman go out there and say "Yep! Yep! Yep!! I'm a genius, damn it! :vince3"


Already tried that with Ryback...I mean Skip Sheffield :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see Roman in a main event tag match tonight with Dean or Bryan as the human shield for the boos, while working the entire match getting beat up so Roman gets the hot tag.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Davy Jones said:


> If the announcement has nothing to do with Curtis Axel, I'll be happy.


Even if that isn't the announcement, he can still come out, give us a solid match (he's very nice in the ring) hit the perfect plex for one of the nearest of near falls, and lose in a hard fought match, and shake Roman's hand and leave. :mj2 this is looking so nice in my head right now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can't wait to see Roman in a main event tag match tonight with Dean or Bryan as the human shield.


Six Man Tag ME is my bet:

Bryan/Ambrose/Reigns vs Show/Kane/Rollins


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> If this has anything to do with Curtis Axel then WWE have really lost it.


The fact that they gave reigns the rumble shows they already have.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Six Man Tag ME is my bet:
> 
> Bryan/Ambrose/Reigns vs Show/Kane/Rollins


Why the FUCK is Show and Kane still on my screen??

I don't care what anyone says, Kane vs Daniel Bryan on SD was ass and butt cheeks :lol If DB can't make me enjoy a match with you, it's time for you to step down the card a bit.

Why can't Big Show and Kane be the gatekeepers in the midcard?? Guys a midcard act can go through to prove they can "conquer a monster."?


Why are they in my main event scene where we have heels like Cesaro and Luke to build up :cry

Show and Kane aren't terrible by any means. But man, they really slow down and suck the air out of a match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Show and Kane need to be the gatekeepers of a retirement home. They annoy me more than Cena, which is amazing. Get them the fuck off my TV already.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

2 hours until The Ax Man Cometh.



















RAW will be BETTER THAN PERFECT!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I swear to god, if Roman vs Axel happens tonight and they have Roman struggle against that fucker:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Chrome said:


> ^Show and Kane need to be the gatekeepers of a retirement home. They annoy me more than Cena, which is amazing. Get them the fuck off my TV already.


But Show needs to look strong for The Steps Match at Fast Lane to make Roman look Strong. :vince5

Kane just need his daily interference fix


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Vince is the only man who can watch the abomination that is Roman vs Big Show and keep doing matches and the feud.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So it'll be another Raw with HHH yammering on for 20 minutes to open the show...so frustrating. You don't have to twist his arm to get him to be the center if attention.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wouldn't be shocked if it's Ambrose vs Show at mania.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

The Authority @wwesAuthority
Follow
Per the Office of The Authority: @WWE COO @tripleh will make his announcement at the beginning of #Raw this evening.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Wouldn't be shocked if it's Ambrose vs Show at mania.












Keep that fat fuck faaaaar away from Ambrose at Mania. Show would probably win and bury another young superstar with potential.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Big Show and Kane gonna somehow get on the Mania card while Daniel freaking Bryan might have to settle for the opening :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Wouldn't be shocked if it's Ambrose vs Show at mania.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> The Authority @wwesAuthority
> Follow
> Per the Office of The Authority: @WWE COO @tripleh will make his announcement at the beginning of #Raw this evening.


Interesting. Usually they save these kind of things for the end.

Still think that it's gonna be HHH announcing Reigns vs. Rollins for Fast Lane. Meh.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Put Cena and Reigns in the ring together tonight, pleaseeeee, I just want to hear the reactions


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Reigns vs Rollins at FL, Orton returns, RKO OUT OF NOWHERE and settles a feud with Rollins to WM. But probably it's going to be Reigns vs Big Show for Reigns opportunity to main event WM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If it's Roman vs anyone but Bryan or even Dean, everyone knows Roman will win and still main event Mania, which will make people more upset. Roman vs Big Show at FL for the Mania spot will be glorious with the crowd.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Put Cena and Reigns in the ring together tonight, pleaseeeee, I just want to hear the reactions


You might hear a 100% face cheer for Cena for once


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

With Bry Gon jinn against Ziggler on the card for WM, do you guys think that Vince, being the retarded old fool he is, will turn one heel? They're top three most over guys in the company, it'd be a ridiculous to turn one heel.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Generally forgot this was on tonight after Deadline Day here in the UK .


Hoping Orton Returns and Axel is added to the main event at WM.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Axel got wrecked at Main Event by Rowan (because of the Rumble stuff that happened), so don't expect anything on that matter.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Should I even bother watching RAW?*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Should I even bother watching RAW?*


Considering WWE's track record and their need to be disappointing? I'm very wary this will be what it's hyped to be by them.

Unless, you like watching a train wreck :lol


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

extra wk to prepare for raw. can they really put up another shit show?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

54 minutes until the most Axellent raw of the year


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Can't wait to see Roman in a main event tag match tonight with Dean or Bryan as the human shield for the boos, while working the entire match getting beat up so Roman gets the hot tag.


That's your main event right there. 

HHH's promo will be 

1) Trolling the fans for being upset
2) Announcing that the network got a million buys and somehow credit that to the Rumble match (even though everyone know that the buys came before the match and not after)
3) Announcing some sort of a 'you're fired if...' stipulation yet again.

I'm not expecting anything major.

In kayfabe terms there's no reason for anything positive for any of the faces given HHH is the cpmany's top heel.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Should I even bother watching RAW?*


Watch it, if only for the sheer fuckery.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Should I even bother watching RAW?*


Getting good vibes about tonight's raw. Don't hold me to that or anything lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Considering WWE's track record and their need to be disappointing? I'm very wary this will be what it's hyped to be by them.
> 
> Unless, you like watching a train wreck :lol


*
This is a bit of a weird statement coming from a Reigns fan. :sip

I mean of all people to be disappointed, I couldn't fathom Reigns's marks being included.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *
> This is a bit of a weird statement coming from a Reigns fan. :sip
> 
> I mean of all people to be disappointed, I couldn't fathom Reigns's marks being included.*


Because being a fan of someone doesn't mean you turn a blind eye to very shit booking. My guy gets to main event Mania....yaaay?

Still doesn't erase he's not ready, his Cena 2.0 character is ass and the wrong guy won the Rumble :shrug

Only a heel turn can make me remotely happy and we all know Vince is digging his heels into the ground so he doesn't feel like he "gave into those pesky fans!"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

PowerandGlory said:


> extra wk to prepare for raw. can they really put up another shit show?


Woo, woo, woo, you know it!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hopefully it has something to do with Rollins getting put in the main event match at WM or having the chance to do so at Fast Lane.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Because being a fan of someone doesn't mean you turn a blind eye to very shit booking. My guy gets to main event Mania....yaaay?
> 
> Still doesn't erase he's not ready, his Cena 2.0 character is ass and the wrong guy won the Rumble :shrug
> 
> Only a heel turn can make me remotely happy and we all know Vince is digging his heels into the ground so he doesn't feel like he "gave into those pesky fans!"


*Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *
> This is a bit of a weird statement coming from a Reigns fan. :sip
> 
> I mean of all people to be disappointed, I couldn't fathom Reigns's marks being included.*


There's Reigns marks and then there are Bryan haters. Mutually exclusive. Real Roman fans have acknowledged that the WWE has fucked their guy up and know that Reigns as an organic face would've been better for everyone. 

Right now, doubt that real wrestling fans as a whole are enjoying the product because there's nothing to be happy about.

Look no further than the legend in my avie for an example of how to push a guy with less than minimal talent to the top and still have him be accepted by the entire universe.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Riptear said:


> There's Reigns marks and then there are Bryan haters. Mutually exclusive. Real Roman fans have acknowledged that the WWE has fucked their guy up and know that Reigns as an organic face would've been better for everyone.
> 
> Right now, doubt that real wrestling fans as a whole are enjoying the product because there's nothing to be happy about.


*The concept of "real fans" of anything is :lmao Who even decides what's "real" or "not"? So arbitrary.

But okay, sure.

I honestly think this road to Mania will actually lead me to taking a long time break, though, for sure.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:shrug

I guess she was looking for me to be an obnoxious Roman mark and rub it in everyone's faces :lol 

Celebrating asinine booking isn't quite my forte


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :shrug
> 
> I guess she was looking for me to be an obnoxious Roman mark and rub it in everyone's faces :lol
> 
> Celebrating asinine booking isn't quite my forte


*Not all fans are obnoxious, so no, but I mean I'd kill for Swagger to just make it on RAW, so even if he was being booed I'd be pretty damn hyped for him to be MEing Mania. 

*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been a good Phaedra, I've stayed away from all the rumours lol, hard for me being an impatient type lol.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Not all fans are obnoxious, so no, but I mean I'd kill for Swagger to just make it on RAW, so even if he was being booed I'd be pretty damn hyped for him to be MEing Mania.
> 
> *


I totally get you. There are definitely guys who would kill for a spot like this.

There are also guys who are ready for a spot like this. Roman isn't and that's why I can't truly celebrate. Unless he pulls a miracle, it's kind of like seeing a car crash about to happen in slow motion :lol 

Expect the worst, hoping for the best at this point 

I don't care for the boos. It's going to happen whether Vince likes it or not. But I do see it as a situation that was easily avoidable and can still be rectified if Vince had any sense.

But if he did, we wouldn't have this backlash :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Riptear said:


> There's Reigns marks and then there are Bryan haters. Mutually exclusive. Real Roman fans have acknowledged that the WWE has fucked their guy up and know that Reigns as an organic face would've been better for everyone.
> 
> Right now, doubt that real wrestling fans as a whole are enjoying the product because there's nothing to be happy about.
> 
> Look no further than the legend in my avie for an example of how to push a guy with less than minimal talent to the top and still have him be accepted by the entire universe.


Most Reigns marks, not all, have admitted the flaws in his booking so far. Most of them are pretty good tbh. The Bryan haters, on the other hand, have been absolutely awful over the past week.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> You might hear a 100% face cheer for Cena for once


Ironically enough that's the very moment when Vince would probably really think of turning Cena heel.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LETS GO AXEL! :drake1


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I've been a good Phaedra, I've stayed away from all the rumours lol, hard for me being an impatient type lol.


*Rest assured, it will be shit. *



WynterWarm12 said:


> I totally get you. There are definitely guys who would kill for a spot like this.
> 
> There are also guys who are ready for a spot like this. Roman isn't and that's why I can't truly celebrate. Unless he pulls a miracle, it's kind of like seeing a car crash about to happen in slow motion :lol
> 
> ...


*I'm glad you can understand my perspective. :lmao

Unfortunately, I cannot really get yours, but I guess I never mark for talent that are in the ME ever. *


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Most Reigns marks, not all, have admitted the flaws in his booking so far. Most of them are pretty good tbh. The Bryan haters, on the other hand, have been absolutely awful over the past week.


"He already had his moment!"
"Not believable!"
"His fans ruin everything!"

ut


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This announcement should be "good."

:HHH2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Most Reigns marks, not all, have admitted the flaws in his booking so far. Most of them are pretty good tbh. The Bryan haters, on the other hand, have been absolutely awful over the past week.


This year's been worse than last. That said, it's even more sad when you realize that quite a few of them are people that came on here last year shitting on Bryan then disappeared for a year and are back again this year. 

Like who waits a full year for sometthing bad to happen just so they can vocalize it again.. 
@Jack Thwagger - Real and fake isn't exactly arbitrary when you realize that a lot of fans actually have no arguments and are merely making posts just to flame or bait. I've sampled a few of these people and no matter what argument you present they come back with the same stinky brain farts.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This announcement should be "good."
> 
> :HHH2


It'll be just as disappointing to us as it was to Hunter the third time he heard the words, "It's a girl."

Yeah, I went there. :


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

half hour to :trips2 announcement.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Riptear said:


> This year's been worse than last. That said, it's even more sad when you realize that quite a few of them are people that came on here last year shitting on Bryan then disappeared for a year and are back again this year.
> 
> Like who waits a full year for sometthing bad to happen just so they can vocalize it again..
> 
> @Jack Thwagger - Real and fake isn't exactly arbitrary when you realize that a lot of fans actually have no arguments and are merely making posts just to flame or bait. I've sampled a few of these people and no matter what argument you present they come back with the same stinky brain farts.


*That doesn't make them "fake". :lmao They might still be passionate fans and actually have sincere opinions, but they're douches.

Fake means they're not real, meaning they're not truly fans of anything related to the topic, but they still could be.

Even 'trolls' are probably fans of something pro wrestling related, to an extent. They're just dumbasses, haha.
*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol David Otunga


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol David Otunga


I remember when I used to mark out for the guy. He was my favorite in NXT Season 1.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol David Otunga


*Oh god, WHERE? :lmao*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

MR-Bolainas said:


> half hour to :trips2 announcement.


It'll also take a half hour promo to get to. :trips2


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start? Im in the UK


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! Otunga on pre show :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

These holier- than-thou Reigns marks. fpalm

They go on about how they know he's not ready and they can't "enjoy" his push because of the flaws in his booking, but we know they marked out when Reigns won the rumble. Deep down they are excited as fuck to see his green ass main event Wrestlemania and win the title this year. They know the match is going to be to turd but it's all good since Reigns will have the title and they'll have new gifs to use as their avatars.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> It'll be just as disappointing to us as it was to Hunter the third time he heard the words, "It's a girl."
> 
> Yeah, I went there. :


No soul man...no soul.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Announcement will likely suck, we'll probably get a shitty Triple Threat match between Reigns, Show or Kane at Fast Lane for the rights to face Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


I just spit out my water. Funny shit. 

Scary shit that it might be true.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? Im in the UK


24mins


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kinda wanted Otunga to go far in the midcard, now he just that guy to me.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No soul man...no soul.


Hey, piss me on and I'll return serve. :draper2


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

They'll definitely make a match at fast lane to decide who the number 1 contender is, they do these matches a lot at the PPV after the rumble but usually it isn't because of the backlash the rumble winner receives 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Marking out for the new panel of Stanford, Graves and Otunga.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Kinda wanted Otunga to go far in the midcard, now he just that guy to me.


They wasted him. Thought he could've been bigger than a coffee jockey.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> I remember when I used to mark out for the guy. He was my favorite in NXT Season 1.


He's alright. He can talk pretty good. Was complete shit in the ring though :lol





Jack Thwagger said:


> *Oh god, WHERE? :lmao*


He's on the preshow.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? Im in the UK


25 Minutes 01:00 AM


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Kinda wanted Otunga to go far in the midcard, now he just that guy to me.


Horrid worker and boring as fuck.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

They're definitely milking the trollability in the Axel thing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck the Patroits... Marshawn should of gotten the ball on the 1 yard line!!.. Pete Caroll is a fucking idiot for making the decision to throw the ball.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What if,

HHH says since Axel never entered, the entire rumble from that point restarts tonight on Raw.

Bryan gets eliminated by Ziggler, fans boo again. Troll by WWE, sets up match.

Ambrose, Show, Kane, Roman left. Shield bros eliminate Show and Kane. Ambrose vs Roman happens.

Ambrose eliminates Reigns to a huge pop. Roman in disbelief. Roman comes back in to shake Dean's hand, then spears him.

Roman turns heel, being screwed out of his spot. Storyline builds where he gets back in.

Reigns vs Ambrose vs Brock. Rollins cash in after and ends Mania laughing at Reigns and Ambrose as the 'guy' from the Shield.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

20 minutes until The Axellent One gets his revenge!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Can't wait for WWE to tell us that they care for the black people.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> "He already had his moment!"
> "Not believable!"
> "His fans ruin everything!"
> 
> ut


"His fans ruin everything" is fucking hilarious, like WWE's booking has nothing to do with WWE being awful right now. :Jordan2


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What if,
> 
> *HHH says since Axel never entered, the entire rumble from that point restarts tonight on Raw.*


:mark:

I'ma be like


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What if,
> 
> HHH says since Axel never entered, the entire rumble from that point restarts tonight on Raw.
> 
> ...


I wish WWE Creative was smart enough to book something like this but alas we will never see it. Well thought out btw


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Hey, piss me on and I'll return serve. :draper2


I'm not sure if I love you or TheLooseCannon more.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

New Day about to go on a winstreak for a few weeks before losing to The Ascenson the Raw before WM.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Tonight on RAW : John Cena`s welcoming party to Ziggler ,Big Guy and Rowan!

EPIC :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Cena will welcome back the fired guys, so they continue with this storyline.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Just saw David Otunga on the Raw pre show, it brought back some painful memories.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why doesn't Triple H just fire them again?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Cena will welcome back the fired guys, so they continue with this storyline.


Why now? :lol Didn't he notice them weeks ago when they came back?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Literally no one cares

Would love to see those three beat the hell out of Cena lololol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess the one Bryan did for them on Smackdown wasn't big enough


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


And not a single fuck...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


In b4 Ziggs tell Cena to screw himself and turns heel, just to have Dolph vs Bryan heel vs face. Only way Vince knows how to book a match.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm curious With Triple H announcement



>


LOL


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Tuned up to the Pre-Show. What is Otunga doing there?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Why is every commentator so desperate to bury the Ascension? :lol

I mean I think they're garbage, but isn't it these guys job to put them over?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Didn't bryan already welcome them back? Has it really gotten so bad that they're re-hashing storylines from three weeks ago?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I think Graves just accidentally said everything in the store is free. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I wanna know what was on WWE Superstars show because, tbh, if Swagger was on it then I might just abandon ship for RAW.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hahahahaha, Corey Graves trying to give shit away for free. 

Looks like Riley's in the doghouse.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Scott Stanford is awful, if he's what's next after Cole and lawyer then please never let Cole go 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:hmm: :hmm:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

5 minutes until the Axelution begins.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

TwistedLogic said:


> Why is every commentator so desperate to bury the Ascension? :lol
> 
> I mean I think they're garbage, but isn't it these guys job to put them over?


It's horrible, there is a difference in good heel commentary to put over a negative story and just straight up burying. JR was so good at this, put someone over in a really negative way but to tell a story, was ably supported by King as well who would go in the other direction and massively big the heel up. These days its just purely disparaging comments which have faux humour.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Yeah, just what we need. More time devoted to redundant in-ring promos. fpalm

Scrap this shit and give more time to the Bellas/Paige segment.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cena being the jolly good host that he is. Jesus.

The fuckery is already under way and the show hasn't even started.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Fucking smarks just _had_ to shove the Curtis Axel thing up the WWE's ass to where they just _had_ to address it. This is so dumb. I bet we get a 1-on-1 over-the-top-rope elimination match between Reigns and Axel that lasts like 15 seconds.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Fucking smarks just _had_ to shove the Curtis Axel thing up the WWE's ass to where they just _had_ to address it. This is so dumb. I bet we get a 1-on-1 over-the-top-rope elimination match between Reigns and Axel that lasts like 15 seconds.


I think Axel's tweet started it.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a feeling that Triple H is gonna announce a terrible match between Reigns and Axel for Fast Lane. Dear god..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Fucking smarks just _had_ to shove the Curtis Axel thing up the WWE's ass to where they just _had_ to address it. This is so dumb. I bet we get a 1-on-1 over-the-top-rope elimination match between Reigns and Axel that lasts like 15 seconds.


Agree completely. The same shit happened at 2005 and I don't remember anyone asking for a Scotty 2 Hotty / Batista match.

Should have just ignored the whole thing, now we might get one more pointless segment/match/whatever.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Mostly excited for Stone Cold's podcast after Raw.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Pre-show, Otunga says he expects the WM Main Event to change as a prediction. + believes D'Bry deserves rematch and today is his road to redemption.*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

David Otunga: the true voice of the voiceless


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> I have a feeling that Triple H is gonna announce a terrible match between Reigns and Axel for Fast Lane. Dear god..



Vince probably thinks that will get him over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's get the fuckery underway :cole


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

When will Adrian Neville's main roster career break orbit? Break Oribt! Buh-buh-buh-buh-buh-buh-buh-break orbit?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't understand the whole furore about Axel and his RR place (unless everyone's just having a laugh).

What about Headbanger Mosh at the '99 Rumble? Or Scotty 2 Hotty at the '02 Rumble? Hopefully Trips will bring both of them back to get their proper opportunity. 

Yes dammit I remember the important things in life.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> I have a feeling that Triple H is gonna announce a terrible match between Reigns and Axel for Fast Lane. Dear god..


*We could potentially get a Batista/Del Rio situation again, so I doubt it.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anything to do with Axel would be the biggest troll move :lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

hellowagen


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Let's hope for a good Raw!!!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Alright WWE

Sports Entertain me


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here we go.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

IT'S SHOWTIMEEEEE!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

and here begins 3 hours of my life I'll never get back


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And so it begins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Announcement time. Don't troll us now Triple H.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WWFuckery 

THEN
NOW 
FOREVER 
:troll


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time!!!!1


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's do this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No more boos lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tonight HHH announces It's going to be all 30 members of the Royal Rumble in the Main Event of WM in a Title on a pole match!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Intro and fireworks!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

here we go


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Mostly excited for Stone Cold's podcast after Raw.


Same here. That's the true main-event most likely.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did they just edit in cheers for when Reigns threw out Rusev?

:maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> Vince probably thinks that will get him over.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It would be amazing if axel got super over because of this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuckery and alcohol, it must be Monday Night Raw.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Please don't be about The Rock (who practically did nothing).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yeaH,that was the controversy HHH fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Intro and fireworks!


Must mean alot of fuckery is on the menu for tonight.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Pyro again! What's that, 6 weeks in a row?!


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm excited for this raw haven't been for a long time


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

The intro they do nowadays looks vintage :cole


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes yes yes The King of Kings starts Raw. Bow down people bow down


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it weird that I like this year's WM sign?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"BEHOLD THE KING!"


"BOOOOOOO" :duck


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheesh Reigns is even the last shot of the RAW intro.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No more boos lol


What boo's? :vince :reigns :cole


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of kings!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And now the RAW into ends with Reigns. Sigh


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:trips2 announcement incoming


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

When did they start doing pyro again at the beginning of RAW? That's new.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph looking damn good in them red skirt.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So is pyro here to stay, or just because of the Road to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Haha reigns took over Cenas spot on the intro.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what an original idea. HHH promo leading off RAW.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope they boo Reigns.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

Steph looking fine as always.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Can't wait for the disappointing climax from HHH. Stephanie McMahon, I'm sure, can relate.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ahhh i just love Steph in those tight shirts


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sweet lord, Steph's titties are things of legend.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh boy.

Twelve pages of 'LOL TRIPLE DA MASTA TROLL LOL LOOK AT STEPHS BOOBIES LOL ID BANG HER TROLL TROLL LOLOLOLOL' incoming.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I bet they do another 30 man rumble.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Steph looking sexy tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What controversy? Roman Reigns won.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Is that CM Ziggler? LOL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You know they're going to tease that announcement til the end, right?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

They're piping already... :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> And now the RAW into ends with Reigns. Sigh



Been that way since right after TLC


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy those roster members' faces scream EXCITEMENT!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The split of the brands coming


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Straight away they're linking it to rock which means letdown 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL They are blaming the controversy on The Rock??????


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Steph is so hot; I'm not into that stuff but I'd be her bitch & her be my dominatrix.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Alas Poor Ryback.. Who thinks he loses to Sin Cara tonight?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Srdjan99 said:


> Haha reigns took over Cenas spot on the intro.


like 4 weeks ago


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

locker room watching the announcement, knowing they don't have shit to do with it.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yup just as I thought they will ignore the boos for Reigns and just bring up Rock's return.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

How old is Steph? She looks phenomenal


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Budget must be tight if they can only afford one TV for the whole locker room to view


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

MANIC_ said:


> I bet they do another 30 man rumble.


With CM Punk winning.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

its about rock then?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck The Patriots.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Steph looking fucking hott as fuck tonight


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i bet she's just bananas in bed, anything goes


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

lol.

They gonna do another rumble at Fast Lane or something?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KillerSense said:


> Steph looking fine as always.


She looks like Dixie Carter.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Rock isn't on the roster? When did he get released?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph looking hotter than normal tonight


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This is so fucking dumb. THAT was not controversial.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Network is free the month of February. #theannouncement


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Where is Mannings one and done face.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL at the "Respect my Authoritah" sign, gold. And of course they're starting with the football trolling.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's lookin' like there might be another Rumble.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Slimy assholes :ti


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It was awesome up until Seattle handed it to them.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Fuck the Patriots.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Would fuck the cunt out of Steph both figuratively and literally.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

trolling bryan now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> They're piping already... :lmao



You noticed that to


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK THE PATS


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

CANCEL NFL NETWORK :heston


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good heel heat, bringing up the Pats win in the Broncos stronghold.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Unreal banter from the GAME


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LULZ


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Shots fired


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Trolling already


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane and Big Show went back into the ring and attacked a live competitor after they were eliminated. The Rock was no different than a referee or security guard clearing them the fuck out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Brand split is a good idea...too bad this is the WWE and it probably won't happen,lol.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

LOLOLOL!!!!!!!! 

#CANCELTHENFLNETWORK


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*The trollin'*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Patriots being painted as heels....love it, lol.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

#CanceltheNFLnetwork OMFG LOL


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Shots fired :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO HHH


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

And here we go with the trolling...


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

What, LOL? The Patriots are the superbowl champions because THAT is what is best for business? 

Triple H shitting on smarks already :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh HHH your hatred of the Internet pours out


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Cancel NFL Network lmao. Well played Triple H. Well played.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"Patroits winning means best for business." What does that EVEN mean?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

hahaha

Smarks :buried


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Hearing all of your comments..."

:maury


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cancel the NFL Network hashtag :lmao


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Ouch. Shots fired.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How can you hate these two? They're freaking gold!!!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Where is Mannings one and done face.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> and here begins 3 hours of my life I'll never get back



you ain't the only one


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha. Triple H is GOAT.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Outrage?

It was a tragedy


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> She looks like Dixie Carter.


You should be banned for saying this


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

They are going to bring out curtis axle


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

HHH will be like "Get over it."


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Once again why would Stephanie kayfabe imply that Reigns winning is best for business?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph can't even hide the troll face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph is a liar!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

#Justice4Axel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL dem boos.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

No Steph. The outrage is due to your ideas of talent.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That's the controversy.

:lmao


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Explain how this is controversial? Rock didn't touch Rusev


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I would kill to hear them call the Seahawks B+ players


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE wishes they were the NFL.

:ti

Clowns.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

that's something about The Rock.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ahhh yes DA TROLLIN in full force.

What a fucking fresh and novel concept.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol they are pinning the outrage at the RR on the Rock? HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Watch #CancelNFLNetwork seriously trend now. NFL is going to be pissed off :lol


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Once again.... another 30 man rumble and Reigns will lose.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm calling it: Rock vs HHH @ WrestleMania 32.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bruce Blitz will be extra good tonight after that troll job.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

HHH is slowly becoming my hero right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I do think its funny how HHH is upset the rock came to clear the ring out of two wrestlers who were already eliminated.
Also should they fire the person that played the rocks music? If he was not supposed to be there why was his music queued up.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DB Marks are outraged! :yes

Stand up for the small guy superstar!!!!!























123 Kid / X-Pac

















Billy Kidman

















Sugar Shane Helms / Hurricane Helms


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat controversy


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The ROck's look, lol. Apparently he hasn't paid attention to the people,eh?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Troll H :HHH2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm calling it: Rock vs HHH @ WrestleMania 32.


Unless Brock re-signs, then Rock vs Brock.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Why in the hell do we need a 30 minute fucking promo from steph and Triple HHH every Monday night, seriously they could say what they wanted to say in about 5/10 minutes.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

No justice for Curtis.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

In b4 Curtis Axel troll


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rock vs HHH confirmed.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:lmao 

Super Bowl Heat


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' trolling


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rock taking another bullet for Reigns :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dem Rocky chants


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Are they going to void the Rumble? That's hilarious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As if reigns winning isnt *the* only controversy.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> HHH is slowly becoming my hero right now.


he's an amazing man


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So they're going for the Rock interfering angle.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

This is painful. And redundant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Get to the point already.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

It'll be Rock/Reigns v Kane/Big Show, no?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This "controversy" about the Rock better still get DBry in the title match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> DB Marks are outraged! :yes
> 
> Stand up for the small guy superstar!!!!!


Didn't you try this last week?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Why in the world would you even bother "taking shots" at the #1 sport in the US? It kinda makes you look second-rate and petty.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So when did Rock get released again???


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Trips x Rock at Mania :mark:*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> and here begins 3 hours of my life I'll never get back


Why you watching then my friend


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Then who played his fucking music and tron? :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahaha HHH trolling the smarks once again.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Has hunter got a pimple on his left cheekbone?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I knew he would redirect the 'controversy' to other stuff than the Roman issue.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lien said:


> It'll be Rock/Reigns v Kane/Big Show, no?


You can physically take a dump on Rock and it still wouldn't be as big an insult as putting him in that match.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Vigilante Sting :cole


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Get to the fucking point man


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So basically....there is no announcement :maury


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Mmmmmk, but lets get to the real announcement.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Sting came back at Survivor Series? 

When was he there the first time?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this segment is poor so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH/Sting at WM.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Notice how there hasn't been a single "DANIEL BRYAN" chant yet...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL

Triple H said 'ring sting'.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Trollin', trollin' trollin, keep that idiot trollin' Bankrupt!(whip sounds)


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

This is so fucking boring. Ten minutes of absolutely nothing.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Sting made his own entrance music & entrance video the night before.*


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

It's Sting, the Vigilante Steph. Say it damn it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

omg this is just... :lmao


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

This is the worst meandering promo of all time


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes them cheers for Roman


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Dat reigns pop Tho


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Roman's getting cheered now!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another Royal Rumble match :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns mention getting CHEERED haha


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Ugh Gawd Casual Crowds suck fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

mixed reaction when Reigns was mentioned


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

OH THE REIGNS BOOS!!! hahahahaha nope.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Get to the fucking point man


We're only halfway done with this promo.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

finalnight said:


> So when did Rock get released again???


About 2003, he wasn't under contract after that.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Mixed reaction towards Reigns.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god, fatal 4way?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you want Sting? YOU CANT HANDLE THE STING!!!!!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

They're going to void the Rumble and Roman's going to win again. Gotta look strong.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> I think Axel's tweet started it.


Axel tweeted about it because the WWE probably said they're going to run with it now. Just like they addressed the CancelWWENetwork thing just now. They wouldn't care about Axel if the fans didn't spazz about it.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Sting is boringgggg

Was that the announcement? ffs


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

what a fucking waste of time


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Can these two fuck off with their shitty promos.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This is fucking piss


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock getting more cheers than Reigns.

:ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So Sting came back at Survivor Series?
> 
> When was he there the first time?


The very last episode of WCW Nitro where Vince had owned them. :trips


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

And RR is getting the pops :duck


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

It's piping. Same hair-dryer sound they use on Smackdown!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Steph still craving for the strudel.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

GET READY TO CRINGE


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dat Reigns pop


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking women the only ones cheering Reigns fpalm


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

wow reigns is the most over guy the roster.


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

Cover your eyes, here comes the cringe


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:reigns incoming fpalm


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Kids and Women cheering him. Look at all the women trying to touch him as he comes down.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

A bunch of women are being slaughtered


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> DB Marks are outraged! :yes
> 
> Stand up for the small guy superstar!!!!!
> 
> ...


Again those weren't going to get past a certain point like Bryan has.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please don't pick up a mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mixed reaction for Reigns lol
he is done, stick a fork in him


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Love the "YES" chants for Reigns...but the chant isn't over...I forgot...it's Bryan.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This crowd will cheer for everything.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*YASSS HERE WE GO :mark: :mark:

*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Di any see that women spazzing out after seeing Roman?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Pop for Reigns. Suck dick haters.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Haters are the minority tonight it seems, we'll see how far Roman goes.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The ones popping for Reigns have very high pitched womanly voices.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That one girl is having a heart attack over Reigns :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

More cheers than boos this time.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know it's unfair and childish to be pissed at other fans' reactions, but fuck this town for cheering Roman Reigns.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Those two are master heels, they can flip a crowd to cheer a man who got booed out of a building two weeks ago.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NICE NICE pop for Roman


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

The WWE is pulling an NJPW 2013 G1 Climax here when Tetsuya Naito didn't get his shot against Okada.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Reigns with those big time pops. BELEEEEE DAT :reigns


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Hate this crowd already


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Is Raw in Seattle? Why so many Seahawks jokes?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Too many fucking squealing women in this crowd for my liking.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think the crowd was cheering Bryan, guys..I kept seeing yes movements.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's all women.

:ti


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns getting a big pop.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mixed reaction for Reigns.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

reigns got enough cheers. it's done. they won't change course. 

reigns is the new cena, just 10 years younger, lord help us....... oh yeah, I can watch new japan instead of this shit.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm laughing at Reigns saying he earned that right.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

A Rumble on raw would be brilliant


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh God Reigns has a microphone


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Omg its Roman Reigns guys, hes so badass...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:Jordan


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Di any see that women spazzing out after seeing Roman?


Wasn't that Thwagger?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Roman got cheer yeah lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman Reigns chants, good.

He doesn't deserve to get treated like Batista did last year.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Steph called H "Roman".


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheResurrection said:


> About 2003, he wasn't under contract after that.


I wonder how they're getting away with the massive copyright infringement with his WWE merchandise and video games rofl.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

They weren't popping for Reigns, they were popping because Trips finally adressed the right controversy since it seems like he was gonna put in on The Rock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kiss him!!!!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

El Capitano said:


> Fucking women the only ones cheering Reigns fpalm


post that a couple of more times, you might believe it. You Reigns haters are hilarious.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Seriously, it's slightly different to what Cena's reaction is with a few more cheers, imo.

That's not a positive response from the crowd, at all.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Reigns not sounding like complete shit...color me surprised. I hope he keeps it up.*


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Wouldn't mind a Triple Haitch pedigree right about now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh god! He's got a MIC! SOmebody get in there for the love of humanity and take it away from him!....shit, too late.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Gawd Roman let them finish before you look like a dumbass


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Triple H's staredowns are epic.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eloquently?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Reigns gonna turn those cheers into boos with his bad mic skills. BELEEEEE DAT! :reigns


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Look at Steph touching Roman's chest.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Roman spoke very eloquently.


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

It's just not working you stupid mother FUCKERS. PULL THE PLUG.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yas :mark:


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is actually getting good 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

All the crowd commotion sounds like TNA.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Dat D-Bry pop


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh shit oh shit got real


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

God i hope HHH rubs the super bowl in DB's face.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

NOOOO there going use bryan to put over ROMAN !!!!!! NOOOOOOO


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BRYAN :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Much bigger pop for BRYAN.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

GOAT INCOMING :mark:


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuck off Bryan


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

YES!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a real pop Roman fans


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Here comes Bryan to shill for Roman/WWe


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Now this is what it means to be over


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Already a bust of a segment. And haven't even made an announcement


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HERE THEY HAVE BRYAN TO PUT OVER REIGNS?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

DON'T PLAY WITH MY EMOTIONS WWE


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:yes

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Here comes the fuckery.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DBrys new shirt is awesomesauce.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

$10 says Bryan stands up for Roman.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

New shirt for Bryan


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is actually getting interesting.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Aww shit

That art looks better on a wall than on a shirt.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

A lot of boners are being popped right now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank God he got that hair under control


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Why is Bryan smiling so hard?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Here comes the smiling face.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Thought Bryan got a haircut for a second. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bryan! :mark:


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

For the love of god please get the mic out of his hand 

And here's Bryan dwarfing the pop regins got rofl


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They are going to have Daniel buddy up to Roman, aren't they?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Daniel Bryan with a huge pop way better than Reigns

Just watch they are going to feed Bryan to Reigns to troll the WWE universe


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bryan.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of the crowd cheered Reigns, few booed, Bryan's music hits everybody cheered


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bryan's shirt is fucking dope. First wwe shirt I may actually buy in years.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

New shirt :mark:


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

They are going to make bryan kiss roman ass, again


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

All i can hear when HHH is talking is: DAMAGE CONTROL! DAMAGE CONTROL! INPUT DAMAGE CONTROL!


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

reigns pop was bigger


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat pop for Bryan, yo. But question is did that make Roman look strong?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Already :done

Great start so far *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ffs Bryan is going to defend him.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Bryan puts Reigns over at Fast Lane. Calling it. Yawn


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

New short, must be a good sign. 

Reigns did get a good reaction, Bryan got a fantastic reaction.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

at least the crowd can get excited about someone


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan's just going to defend Reigns isn't he.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bryan at WM31 main event confirmed


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like they're doing a live Bryan's vs Reign's fan battle :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Digging the new tee D-Bry.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

whats a top face pop


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Bryan says: "This is what a pop sounds like, son. BLEE DAT!"


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

there is no business with Bryan,Fuck off son of bithch.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

For those of us that are pissed about Reigns this is not good.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

And here comes the most overrated piece of shit of all time.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

3 way match here it comes!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan added to the main event :mark:


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Are they muting the crowd? It looks like they're going nuts but they're so quiet.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I was just about to say that the WWE may actually be genius for getting the fans on Roman's side by snubbing him from the main event. Then they bring out Bryan to push Reigns. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

The announcement must be a match at fast lane?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh fuck :mark:


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Bryan squeezed into the title shot YET again. How BORING


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

We are being trolled so hard right now.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

This crowd is fucking awful holy shit


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Reigns' face :lmao


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

No....no....stop....not another triple threat!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Roman's bitch face


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Triple threat at WM and Bryan is going to take the pin from Roman? :heston


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why can't Bryan just challenge for the title at Fast Lane?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Come out Randy Orton


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

this crowd is horrendous


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Reigns is the Samoan Kim Kardashian


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

My ninja Daniel Bryan in the house


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh no..please don't do Roman vs Bryan..please no..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton never got his rematch :kd


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Austin hates triple threat matches lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fina-fucking-ly. Here we go!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

And Lesnar makes the contractual obligations?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GROW SOME BALLS BRYAN


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, I admit this had gone on a little too long now :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, this is getting to be a cluster fuck. Elimination chamber looking likely I guess...


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

This crowd just likes music. Where are they, Memphis?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Thought Bryan got a haircut for a second. :lol


Me too. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Now Rollins :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This segment :mark:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

The Authority making everyone looking like dumbasses. This is great!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Is it me or did they hadd more bass to Rollin's theme? Sounds a bit better.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:rollins with a nice pop.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Mixed reaction form Rollins. HEADBANGING TIME.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

SETH THE FUCKING GOAT HIS MIC ISNT ON HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

seth and db are my heroes


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We can't hear you :Jordan


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hah. Cut off his mic cause they were going to commercial.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

5 way elimination match at fast lane here we come 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Reigns in the ring: "THIS IS AWFUL PULL THE FUCKING PLUG ALREADY!!!"

Bryan comes out in the ring: "OH GOD IT'S GETTING GOOD!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy crap, this is getting interesting.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

This is a nice party theyre having.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

O look a commercial during a promo.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell kinda commercial break was that? :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

THE REAL GOAT IS HERE 

ROLLINS BABY!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

A commercial mid promo :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE goes to commercial :lmao


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

This has to be just one big troll attempt, right? They're not gonna change the main event.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Fatal four way? I can see the logic, it avoids looking like they are caving to the fans again


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

WE CANT HEAR YOU LOLOL

THIS RAW IS HILARIOUS


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is stupid, you win the Rumble, you should get a championship match.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Random add break what the fuck


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Here comes the GOAT :rollins


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"We cant hear you" lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait there's a commercial? Really!?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuckin A commerical no


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

How the fuck you just gonna take a commercial mid segment :maury


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

A commercial? HAHAH What in the fuck.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

What the


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

If Bryan gets his rematch, better bring Orton back.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What a time for a commercial. :lel


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"We can't hear you!" :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

It's gonna be Lesnar vs Roman no matter what folks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

17 minutes in and a commercial w/opening promo still going on


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

This is supposed to be exciting but it's not. 

Omg can someone organize this crap and get it out in 20 min. Lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reigns vs Bryan vs Rollins at Fast Lane winner get Lesnar


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Steph "We can't hear you' LMFAO


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Solid waste of 17 minutes. Standard.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

What a great time to have a commercial break, FFS


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

A commercial during a opening segment? fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth and Roman headline mania but No Dean


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wait wait wait. Did they or didn't they have a huge announcement????


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Really. A fucking commercial now? fpalm


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What a horrible time for a commercial.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

And cut to commercial, are they just gonna stand around for 3 minutes?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL Comercial


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Are they muting the crowd? It looks like they're going nuts but they're so quiet.


yup
they are fucking with the crowd levels
pretty pathetic


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

This promo is so long it needs a commercial lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*What the flying fuck was that :lmao :lmao

"We can't hear you!"
*cuts to commercial**


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very awkward time to take a commercial break.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

So maybe its gonna be a fatal four way at fast lane to determine the number 1 contender for WM. 

Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton ?


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

Lulz.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

WTF!!!


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

cant we just have bryan lesnar rollins at mania instead!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We'll return to Monday Night Promos after this.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WTF LMAO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> If Bryan gets his rematch, better bring Orton back.


And Rock and Batista.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

All this just to make Roman look strong...:ti


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

"We can't hear you"

*cut to commercial* AHAHAHA


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Fatal 4 way for the title? That'd work. Rollins deserves a ton for all the work and program carrying he's done.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

lol.

Opening segment goes so long that it runs into the ads.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

FFS please change Rollins theme. Give it a remix. Something...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton never got his rematch either. Dam it them man deserves his shot


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I MISSED the 1st 15 minutes. WHAT HAPPENED?!


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

For those who said RR had a bigger pop you are all on crack and I want some because that shit must be fantastic


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+ (Jan 29, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Reigns vs Bryan vs Rollins at Fast Lane winner get Lesnar


I like it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, at least they went to commercial when Seth's mic cut out. Too fuckin' bad we're going to miss some of his promo.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Maybe it's better just to end this segment & air some NXT reruns?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Commercial? Well, isn't that just perfect.

:vince5 I DON'T CARE DAMMIT WE NEED THE MONEY

Another long drawn out opening segment, quelle fucking surprise.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, we're gonna have all of commercial to figure out what in the blue fuck is the point of such a long, drawn out segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> So maybe its gonna be a fatal four way at fast lane to determine the number 1 contender for WM.
> 
> Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton ?


yes because technically Orton never got his rematch either.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Seth Rollins' microphone boycotts the stupid segment.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

5 man match.... Orton Bryan Reigns Rollins Lesnar for the title....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose then Orton ... or Ziggler but I reckon Orton.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

This promo is supposed to be exciting but it's not. Can they get out this crap in 20mins?

This promo is like the freaking lord of the rings movies


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

20 minutes in, and no announcement.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GREAT OPENER!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

REIGNS VS BRYAN VS ROLLINS VS LESNAR AT WM :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

How the fuck do u goto a commercial during a promo 

God they just never seem to suprise me


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fatal Four Way at Fast Line for the title shot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> 17 minutes in and a commercial w/opening promo still going on


It's going to last another hour or so


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry Seth, Commercialmania waits for no man.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Commercial, and they're not even showing the feed on the App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Well, this is getting to be a cluster fuck. Elimination chamber looking likely I guess...



If they have an EC match at Fast Lane after getting rid of the PPV b/c they didn't want to have the event right before WM

:maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth got the same pop as their golden boy. I call seth face turn, reigns firing. Brock/Seth at WM.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hate the fucking commercials.Fuck u


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Its gonna be a fatal fourway at Fast lane to see who faces Brock

Orton vs Reigns vs Bryan vs Rollins


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

It took Rollins 5 mins to get in the ring?


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

That was a long ass walk for Seth


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Dat backtracking


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Elimination Chamber at Mania?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*and all of a sudden* ..."I hear voices in my head they counsel me they understand they talk to me..."


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

It took him a fucking long time to get down that ramp.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Seth Rollins may be the slowest walker ever


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

And Rollins still on his game like a boss.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This crowd is NOT solidly behind Bryan tonight.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Seth is the GOAT.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

um sooo he just gets into the ring 

is this shit on tape delay? to control the crowds lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ROLLINS TALKING ABOUT BIG BOYS :heston


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They played his music again and made him enter again?? :lmao

Fucking bush league idiots, jesus.


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

Rollins is damn good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seth better be here to eat an RKO. Roman and Bryan was perfect. They should've let Reigns talk there.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins GOATING.

:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this WWE backing up the bus on the mistake with Reigns? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BURY That midgets ass SETH!


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Not even live tv saves this, what a disgrace.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

chops52 said:


> For those who said RR had a bigger pop you are all on crack and I want some because that shit must be fantastic


Bryans pop was bigger but Reigns pop and reaction was good.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The big boys play

This might just be nitro


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

ORTON IS COMING
I REPEAT
RANDY
ORTON
IS
COMING


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Seth Rollins is infinitely more talented than Daniel Bryan in every way.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol... Bryan even makes Rollins look like a big guy.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, holy shit.

I've seen some backpedalling from WWE in my time, but this takes the cake.



:HHH2 Please don't shit on our Wrestlemania main event! We'll add better wrestlers to it, honest!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Seth. Fucking. Rollins. He's slowly becoming my favorite part of WWE


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rollins showing Reigns what it means to have talent :rollins


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Seth just fuckin' quoted WCW's old slogan...I love him.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

God Rollins is such a prick, I love it.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Surely Rusev should be the most upset? I mean if they'd of beaten down reigns he would of chucked him out easily enough right?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They out here feeding Seth lines with these DB disses :maury


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm late guys. What was the announcement of HHH?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What?


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Rollins walks slower then Taker lol


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Is the show even live anymore? They could have used that commercial break to put the show on delay, so they could edit stuff like crowd noise.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Seth Rocking the mic and the crowd is asleep..geez.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol No one even reacted to Reigns interrupting Rollins.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

You have the Money in the Bank you idiot! Why do you want a match when you can just cash it in?


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

Speak up Reigns, you mumbling dipshit.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

HAHAHA reigns fuck I just cringed so hard I broke my teeth.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Ha, we listen 2 weeks late.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Seth bigger than reigns, or is it just perspective?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This segment is just not coming off all that well....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Steph is used to being in the middle of 6 guys.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Well listen to me, Hulk Hogan vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship dammit!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Quiet crowd. Everyone's gota be high....it's denver


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

El Capitano said:


> Rollins showing Reigns what it means to have talent :rollins


And Bryan how to cut a decent promo.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Rollins vs Bryan will be fucking incredible.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol No one even reacted to Reigns interrupting Rollins.


So much this


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, gonna be a great main event tonight.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OHHHHHHH :mark: :mark:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Orton screws Rollins tonight.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

WHERE IS ORTON


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SMH.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Come on DANIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

This crowds sucks


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

So they're going to have Rollins do the job to Reigns at fast lane fpalm


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

Hahahahaha. Fuck Roman.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Omg


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making Reigns look bad here.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

They are really going to have Reigns beat Bryan. Just retire Roman or turn heel :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao They're going to do this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Roman beats DB at Fastlane, then lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ziggler is going to screw over Bryan tonight to start their feud


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Roman.......underdog......


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rollins looks as tall as Roman, maybe even a bit taller...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yawn. They're just using Bryan to put Reigns over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is jobbing, brilliant!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

They are going to actually have Reigns beat Bryan on the way to WrestleMania? Are they seriously trying to ruin this guy with the audience...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

seth rollings is winning, no way in hell roman faces bryan at fast fane


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BRYAN VS ROLLINS :mark::mark::mark:

Also fuck this crowd. So dead. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There you Bryan marks you win again.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Roman heel turn? :mark:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Well this is interesting.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Why isn't Rusev involved here?


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

@Roman Reigns.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Really no ambrose, or Orton or the man who kayfabe was majorly affected by the rock affecting the outcome, Rusev 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Can somebody explain why Rollins deserves a title shot?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

This announcement was kinda meh. Roman is gonna win at Fast Lane anyways


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This is so anti-climactic. All it does is waste Bryan and Rollins for another month, just to have Reigns win again. Stupid announcement.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Is Seth bigger than reigns, or is it just perspective?


He's legit taller than Reigns.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

What a fucking waste, a triple threat match with those guys should happen at Fastlane.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol they think putting Reigns over Bryan or Rollins will win the fans back for Mania?

:maury


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:HHH2 'The winner of tonight's match gets to have a match with Roman Reigns at Fast Lane....and make him look strong!'


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I want badly to see Bryan in the main event, but this is a mess. Haha


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

HollywoodCleveland said:


> Well listen to me, Hulk Hogan vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship dammit!


One F-5 on Hogan and he explodes in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

just lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

"Prove it to everyone". Obvious Roman victory is obvious.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:jordan4 at them trying to build sympathy for Reigns.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Roman can only put on one face lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Reigns's facial expressions look fucking ridiculous. He's too animated. Tone it down a bit, your promo was decent, don't disappoint me.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Screw off Ramen!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Reigns Acting is horrific. He looks like he has a spastic colon. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fuck u poor Roman


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Zigberg said:


> Seth Rollins is infinitely more talented than Daniel Bryan in every way.


No, Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins are equal and infinitely more talented than Roman Reigns.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

LoL even Daniel Bryan can't get Reigns over


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Rusev needs to come in and start superkicking everyone in the ring.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

anyone just here what sounded like vince saying "to the.." ??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They set it up like this so Bryan vs Reigns won't happen. Bryan loses tonight. Reigns beats Seth.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

They wouldn't really go through all this just to end up with the same main event... Would they?...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

#bored .


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Seth is hilarious hahaha


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is actually pretty good


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rollins keep calling Daniel small


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Poor Ambrose :/


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL Roman only has one facial expression, holy shit.

:maury


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

bryan is going to win everything i dunno why


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is such an awful actor and looks even worse next to HHH, Rollins and DB.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Rollins drippy hair always makes my eyes water


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Bullshit


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why doesnt rollins just cash-in for the wrestlemania main event


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Roman looks stupid when he scrunches up his face like that.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

And they're giving away DB/Rollins at a Raw just to put Reigns over?

smdh


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Inb4 RR says no and he turns heel.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is the announcement? LOL!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, Roman has a choice in the matter? 

Doesn't The Authority usually go "DO WHAT WE SAY OR BLAAAAAAH YOUR FIREDZ AND SHIT!"


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

man, if they make it roman vs bryan they are gonna be screwed. i have a feeling rollins will beat bryan tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is absolute dog shit... what in the hell is the WWE thinking at this point?! I just don't get it anymore. I mean, Vince wants money but he is doing everything in his power to flush it down the toilet.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This is so odd


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Reigns looking like a jabroni amongst all this


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Bryan vs Rollins!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

say no, just goo heel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is horrible.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

this is so so stupid.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

What the hell are they talking about? How is this a choice?

And as a Bryan fan I can say he looks like a fucking stooge throughout this entire thing from the moment he walked in.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rollins is kayfabe the luckiest motherfucker on Earth.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

God let Bryan win so Reigns can beat him Fast Lane.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

reigns looks more like a "who wants to be a millionaire?" contestant atm


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Roman say something damn


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the crowd sounds so weird


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I think I saw all of Reigns 3 days of acting classes in 1 second.*


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Reigns is a terrible actor


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

One vs all LOL

He is so awful.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Do you think vince thinks that these cheers are roman's?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Was this the announcment? lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Orton to screw Rollins tonight


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

If he says No he goes to wrestlemania tough choice


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

What the fuck do WWE plan on doing with Randy Orton? jesus christ

Atleast Cena is nowhere near the title


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Denver you disappoint me, fucking casuals.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Core shaking announcement alright...


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

It just feels like they're digging their hole even deeper here. I don't see how this can possibly end well.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This match AGAIN?!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Poor Dean......... Poor Dean......... Poor Dean.......


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So is ziggler going to cost Bryan tonight or is Randy Orton going to cost Seth Rollins?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll fight chu?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

It's settled.

Rollins Vs. Orton at WM
Bryan Vs. Ziggler @ WM
Reigns Vs. Lesnar @ WM

Rollins cashes in and Rollins/Orton/Reigns/Lesnar or Rollins/Orton/Bryan/Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan's gonna win tonight and I'm cool with that since Rollins has the briefcase.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck the fuck off.
Jesus. I'm out.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, i told you guys, wwe and their so called big announcements. XD


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

AHAHAHAHA this shit again :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

again with this fuckin match. Fuck off big show


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show AGAIN

How many times is this asshole going to show up


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

SERIOUSLY? BIG SHOW AGAIN? lol, i cant.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> They wouldn't really go through all this just to end up with the same main event... Would they?...


Gotta make Roman looks really strong. :vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns vs Big Show again.. Goddamn, stop it already.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Big Show.....


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Not this again.....


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Holy shit, ANOTHER Reigns vs. Big Show match.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

BIG SHOW VS REIGNS NO FUCKING WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

WHY BIG SHOW? WHY? HE FACED HIM LAST WEEK. HE BEAT HIM. WHY BIG SHOW AGAIN? I FUCKING HATE THE BIG SHOW.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

This is ingenious…

Their going to do triple threat at Fast lane and then they'll gauge the crowd reactions to see who gets to face Lesnar at WM


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Because Brock don't need to defend for another 62 days. Contractual agreements. 
Boy if this was real life... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not the match again fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

Why on earth would Reigns accept?

Oh, shocker. Reigns vs. Big Show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stupid. Just to build sympathy for Reigns. Bryan won't face Roman.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't believe no Cena interruption to get in on that match


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This fucking match again. fpalm fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Another Big Show match fpalm


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

NO! NO, YOU FUCKING DON'T! GET THE BIG SHOW OUT OF HERE!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Orton has to screw Rollins


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

oh for fuck sake Big Show vs. Reigns AGAIN? smh


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

FUCKING AGAIN FACING BIG SHOW


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Annnd here's the Big Bore.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

hey you guys, ever see big show wrestle?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OMFG BIG SHOW LMFAO


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

endless reigns vs big show match


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fuck off with the same goddamn matches over and fuck over. No one wants to see these two go at it again for the billionth time. It was shit the first time it will be shit this time


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

More Show/Reigns?! Come on... you aren't doing Roman any god damned favours with another match like this!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*FUCKING BIG SHOW AGAIN ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

They're really going to do another Show vs Reigns match.

This fucking company...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler is going to turn heel tonight ,Rollins winning


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

can big show fuck off


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh fuck this match.fpalm


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

LOLREIGNSWILLSTILLWIN


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> This crowd is NOT solidly behind Bryan tonight.


Did you not see the yes chants when he entered?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my god not this match again.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Great way to sell Fast Lane! Assuming Daniel Bryan wins of course.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh look... Reigns vs the Big Show. How do they expect Reigns to look good with this crap?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I did the "Weeeeeeeeeell..." with the Chokeslam hand raise just as his music hit. :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh no. :heyman6


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

HOW MANY TIMES MUST WE SEE HIM VS THE BIG SHOW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Oh fuck this.*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow that was such a gay announcement and seriously big slow vs rr again ? fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

NOOOOOO

Wellllll

It's a Shit Opening Match!!!

It's a Shit Opening Match tonight!!!!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Who the hell wants to see Reigns vs Big Show AGAIN?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Seemed they were about to get this on the right track....and they resurrect Big Slow vs Reigns, the most boring feud in the past year....Oh well, they tried.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

NOOOO!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Poor Dean is sad in a corner =(


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This match again :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver is the MILD High City.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Rollins is beating Bryan tonight. 110% sure about it. No way they let Bryan have a PPV match with Reigns. :lol

If they turn Ziggler heel fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They're doing a lot of work getting the crowd back on Reigns side.
...
...
...
But hey let's have him face the Big Show, that won't bore the viewers and remind them why they weren't fond of him winning the Rumble in the first place.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

We don't get Show/Reigns at Fastlane so Vince said give it to us tonight then.:vince5


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Big show again, getting very old same shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> God let Bryan win so Reigns can beat him Fast Lane.



If you are really a fan of Reigns this is about the last thing you should want

And they are going with The authority trying to he back Reigns to gain him support


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

djkhaled said:


> man, if they make it roman vs bryan they are gonna be screwed. i have a feeling rollins will beat bryan tonight.


Yup. Rollins will win. He'll win dirty but he'll win. 

I would assume they're saving the Orton return for Fast lane and he'll cost Rollins.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

YES HERE COMES BIG NASTY PAUL WIGHT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show and Kane need to retire already.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh and here comes Sloth from The Goonies to make things just that little bit better.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not Big Show vs Reigns again. fpalm


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Roman


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

30min promo there.

I don't know why Vince thinks Big Show has any credibility anymore


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I feel sympathy for Roman, not the character but the real life person, imagine being in This cluster fuck and having Big Show as the guy to try and get fans to cheer you 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*How many times do we have to see this match ffs.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> This is absolute dog shit... what in the hell is the WWE thinking at this point?! I just don't get it anymore. I mean, Vince wants money but he is doing everything in his power to flush it down the toilet.


There is no way they can do DB vs Reigns at fastlane.

Do they really want to have Reigns go over DB and have him even more hated


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST IN HELL WHY DO THEY THINK THESE BIG SHOW/REIGNS MATCHES ARE WORKING


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:sherman3

Oh for fucks sake, are you fucking kidding me with another Big Show match?

:facepalm


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Not this match again, at least Rollins and Bryan are saving the night.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

They won't have Rollins/Reigns in a PPV when he's already beat him twice on Raw the last 4 months


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

JUST FUCKING RETIRE BIG SHOW YOU FAT USELESS OLD CUNT!


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

What the fuck? 

This was an epic segment until these scrubs came out.

DB and Seth Rollins = B+ players. 

Queue the negreppers.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rollins needs to beat Bryan IMO.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

So Reigns goes over at Fast Lane to the same response as the last PPV. He isn't going to get over Vince. Wake up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns vs Show again :westbrook3


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I've grown to absolutely fucking detest The Big Show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So who got over during that segment? Just terrible.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Everybody else in the locker room is wondering why they stood around in front of a tiny monitor for half an hour.


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

This shitty crowd does not deserve a Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan main event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was almost a 30 min segment, yo. :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Big Show gets so much X-Pac heat from this forum it should be renamed Show heat lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Was literally about to say can we have some wrestling already...I've changed my mind.


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

Big Show! 

Fuck yeah.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh boy, Big Slow vs. Roman Reigns, can't wait to see this one again.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

No fucking body with half a brain wanna see this shit. it was bad enough torture on thursday FUCK!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dammit, I was already half asleep, running on vapors...this match will finish me off. Mr. Sandman kicks my ass again.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm a wee bit confused, there are some big faces in the back who currently have NO wrestlemania direction ... what is happening with Ambrose and Ryback?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam, did I miss the announcement? What did Triple H announce?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

A match against the Big Show again? This feels like re-run of the past 10 Raws.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm going to watch the dead kid commercial about 35 times to ease the pain of not watching Big Shit in the ring. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Big Show kills everything


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

inb4 Kane interferes and they double chokeslam Reigns...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

2 ways I see this going: 

Ziggler screws Bryan tonight and Orton screws Rollins at Fast Lane

or 

Bryan wins thanks to Orton, and Ziggler screws Bryan at Fast Lane.

Either way, everyone loses.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This match :kobefacepalm


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Daniel Bryan is winning vs rollins I'm calling that right now. But its pretty hilarious that the royal rumble now means nothing since they reversed the decision two weeks later. How could they not have seen that reaction coming but yet are already jumping ship? really stupid from a storyline point of view but rollins bryan will be a really good match.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Bryan's gonna win tonight and I'm cool with that since Rollins has the briefcase.


No way will they let Bryan go against Reigns at Fast Lane. They will boo Reigns out of the building when he goes over Bryan and it will kill any hope of him being the top face


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't wait for the start of the Storyline of Ambrose vs TV Monitor at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So who got over during that segment? Want Bryan. Wasn't Roman. Wasn't Rollins. Wasn't HHH. Wasn't the Rock. Just terrible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan loses tonight. Randy screws Seth at Fast Lane, or Randy screw seth tonight and bryan loses to roman. Either way roman looks strong.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a odd step to take. They had to address Bryan never losing the belt. And Reigns beating him str8 up is gonna piss the fans off big time. WM 31 is gonna be a crazy scene, everybody. Get ready.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh hey look it's Big Show. :lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Bryan wins the match tonight. The wildcard is the money in bank briefcase.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seth saved that segment, the guy is so much better than Bryan and Reigns on the mic it's laughable :lel.

A shame that he'll probably have to carry and put over Reigns.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

I can feel WWE shaking right now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Just bring back Orton already for fuck sake getting tired of waiting


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

30 fucking minutes.

'Everybody talks too much!'


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns is blown up when we come back from the ad break.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

We get Bryan vs Rollins tonight and a HHH shoot interview. I'm fucking in!


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

Yawn.

We all know this is still going to result in ROMANWINSLOL. It's just to kill some time, make Fast Lane "mean something" and try to get Roman over (Because the unhappy fans are going to be really pleased at him going over Bryan or Rollins.)

But hey, lets look on the bright side, we get to see Roman v Big Show again! Cause their previous matches have been so good!!!!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Reigns lost a bet. That's the only reason why he has to fight Big Show week after week after fucking week.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> If you are really a fan of Reigns this is about the last thing you should want
> 
> And they are going with The authority trying to he back Reigns to gain him support


Not really. Have Bryan win, face Reigns and lose...and then have Bryan and Reigns shake hands after the match. It would be better for Reigns to face Bryan, IMO.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

It takes every fucking fiber of my being to tell myself that this is only a show and to not wish real, serious harm on the Big Show. I'm so fucking exhausted of this guy and it will literally be my favorite wrestling moment ever when he retires.

Very loud "BIG SHOW SUCKS" chants on the app right now, 100% fully fucking deserved.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the match starts and Reigns is already gassed and in a rest hold FFS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> That was almost a 30 min segment, yo. :lol


Triple H. He can even bury Father Time.


:lmao And a fucking bear hug to open the match. Fuck this.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh damn, Big Show vs Reigns again.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So either Orton is going to cost Rollins the match, or Ziggler is going to cost Bryan the match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Rollins is beating Bryan tonight. 110% sure about it. No way they let Bryan have a PPV match with Reigns. :lol
> 
> If they turn Ziggler heel fpalm


I hate this! fpalm


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I'm a wee bit confused, there are some big faces in the back who currently have NO wrestlemania direction ... what is happening with Ambrose and Ryback?


Im sure their feuds will be set. The show just started.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So...

Orton to screw Rollins and Ziggler to screw Bryan? Just saying...in the end we still get Reigns vs. Brock lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy! A bear hug! zzzzz


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

How did this shake the wwe to its core?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heels all over the place for Roman support.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Reigns needs some more acting classes. His facial reactions during the segment were cringe-worthy.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

It shows how out of touch these insipid chodes are if they really think these Big Show matches are putting Reigns over. 

"He beat a giant, surely this proves that he is legit":vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Big show i respect u but please...Just retire.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol at them completely back tracking after the rumble yet again, they booked themselves into a corner again and now they look totally foolish.

The rumble really means nothing at this point.


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

Reigns/Show being done for the 953726 time. Please let DBry beat Rollins tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

"action" during the commercial break. You are too kind cole.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

more trollin tonight when rollins wins

lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I read a rumor.....i call BS..but says Ziggler to join Authority


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They're piping...look at the crowd on those 'cheers'...nobody doing jack shit.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Watching this match for the sole reason of seeing Kane pull Reigns from under the bottom ring rope


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

So all this was done to gain sympathy for Reigns. Laughable really.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone else just laugh at this point when the commentators get all giddy about somebody being thrown violently into that extremely padded barricade that doesn't hurt at all?


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

El Capitano said:


> No way will they let Bryan go against Reigns at Fast Lane. They will boo Reigns out of the building when he goes over Bryan and it will kill any hope of him being the top face


If that match happens and Bryan doesn't win it will be career suicide


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> They won't have Rollins/Reigns in a PPV when he's already beat him twice on Raw the last 4 months


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I think they will.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Having Reigns "accept" that challenge does not gain him sympathy it makes him look stupid, in kayfabe


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So, it's obvious that Ziggler is screwing Bryan tonight right?

No way Fast Lane is Babyface vs Babyface


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A running clothesline.
A jumping clothesline.
A flying clothesline.
A clothesline over the top rope.

That is the Roman Reigns Babygurl moveset. 
Future.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

They can't be stupid enough to turn Ziggler heel can they?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SETH REIGNS :heston


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is reminding me of Wrestlemania 30 where they booked the entire card in the final 3 weeks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lord Humongous said:


> How did this shake the wwe to its core?


When Big Show walked his fat ass to the ring. You didn't feel that?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kind of funny Big Show has the spear as a normal move and it's Reigns finisher. 

Talk about fucked up situation.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't adapt to watching Show's spear, it's too lame.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I swear I saw this match on Thursday.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shit I hope they don't turn Ziggler heel tonight.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Wrestlers in their 40's usually start winding down their careers but Big Show and Kane are there to work every TV show, house show and PPV to the anger of smarks everywhere


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

TwistedLogic said:


> It takes every fucking fiber of my being to tell myself that this is only a show and to not wish real, serious harm on the Big Show. I'm so fucking exhausted of this guy and it will literally be my favorite wrestling moment ever when he retires.
> 
> Very loud "BIG SHOW SUCKS" chants on the app right now, 100% fully fucking deserved.


Big Show is a great guy and a company legend. It's the morons who book him who are in the wrong


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Reigns should have said no and just walked out. That would have been badass. Then they still have the match anyways. Let Bryan win and while he's celebrating Reigns comes out and shakes his hand and points at the Wrestlemania sign.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns kicked out? how is this possible?


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

BIG SHOW BEAT ROMAN! HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REIGNSLOSESLOL


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Fat fucking bastard motHERFUCKER.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The piping in cheers on RAW is unbelievable. And no one gives a fuck anyways.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Fuckery.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

ReignsloseLOL :lol


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok WWE, you weaseled your way out of the clusterfuck that was Reigns headlining your biggest show of the year. Please don't blow it again and just let this be a thinly-veiled attempt at getting him over.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat pin tho


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, Reigns surely has the look for the ladies. Everytime he does anything girls scream loudly.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

The Big Douche wins!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHOW PINNED REIGNS.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sympathy.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL HE LOST


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rollins is actually a lot better than Bryan and Reigns on the mic, can go in the ring and would be a super over face but you know he's a heel for some reason 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy shit! :bosh2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow getting over...yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

he lost his first singles match against big show wtf


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You can see them trying to build sympathy for Roman, but most of the crowd either knows what is up or the casuals slowly start to stop caring with yet another Show match. Come on WWE... this is weak and pathetic shit.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

When will the big show just retire. fuck


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:sherman3


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

reigns lost ... WOW


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Guess that seals it...Rollins is winning tonight.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Reigns' first singles loss via pinfall!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

That made Roman look weak...


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

First time I've seen Reigns pinned.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Who's seth reigns lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well at least it's not LOLROMANWINS, too bad he has to lose against Big Show.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jesus christ, trying to make Reigns look vulnerable isn't going to help.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO.

ROMAN AIN'T LOOKING STRONG TODAY

Looks like they're dialing down on the superman booking to avoid more crowd rejection


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*REIGNS' FIRST PINFALL LOSS IS AGAINST THIS GUY.

U FUCKIN' KIDDING ME *


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

SHOW REALLY WON? Lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

So now Reigns screws Rollins later tonight

Don't tell anybody


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Roman has became a Underdog.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> Does anyone else just laugh at this point when the commentators get all giddy about somebody being thrown violently into that extremely padded barricade that doesn't hurt at all?


Uhm, there are still metal bars under those padding you know.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lolromenrains


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL maybe they should put big show in this fastlane match instead since he just beat the #1 contender for some reason.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RIP Reigns :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman lost 

Hell has frozen over :shocked:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I creamed myself. Golden boy lost to a jobber, this is sweet.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Trying to play the sympathy card 

vince has lost it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that pretty much confirms it will be Rollins Vs. Reigns at Fast Lane. 

Credit to WWE for not pulling a Super Cena there and having Reigns fight off 10 people to win or barely go down in defeat. He had the deck stacked against him, and he lost. Boom.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did my ..... say seth reigns? LOL


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

damn, reigns looked mega weak their.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

well done big show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

trying to pretend Roman is victimized when he has the silver spoon in his mouth. fpalm


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

He fucking lost to big show wow lol


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Why do I have a horrible feeling we'll get Ambrose/Ryback vs Kane/Big Slow at mania


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

They booked another match between these two only to give Big Show a pointless win over a guy they're trying (and failing) to groom as a main eventer. :lmao


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Seth used a plastic briefcase to the back of a riot shield vest!

It was super effective!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

You could easily have a put a new talent in Show's place in this match. Rusev or Harper or Barrett would've got a bit of momentum from defeating the RR winner, but I guess Show needs the push riiiiiiiight?


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Were the cheers piped in? I didn't see anyone cheering.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why the fuck are they explaining the goddamn segment?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why are they doing this on camera?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan is definitely winning tonight.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Question:

Are they making Reigns humble & genuinely making him fight for his spot (Up his game)

or

Cena Redemption-Underdog angle ..*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It takes him getting boo'd out the building for them to realize that maybe they should start booking Reigns' like a face.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow..i'm no big Roman fan...but jobbing like that? WTF LOL


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Well...that settles it. Rollins/Reigns is pretty much set for Fastlane.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hate this! fpalm


So do I man. So do I.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Fast Lane Triple Threat Rollins vs Reigns vs Bryan

calling it now


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Alphy B said:


> Trying to play the sympathy card
> 
> vince has lost it


But if he keeps winning, you would be just as upset.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Roman "Underdog" Reigns


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

Fuck Roman.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh fuck, are they being blatent about manipulating the audience so that the audience will cheer roman?!?!?!?!


Fuck right off


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

When Reigns becomes champ get ready for 8 minute main event matches.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Such a fucking heel kiss :ti


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Ohhhh an Austin mention


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what diabolical heels!!!!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This backstage segment is very TNA circa 2012, where EVERYONE pretended not to be on camera.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

d'awww lol. I can see Stone Cold crackin up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that pretty much confirms it will be Rollins Vs. Reigns at Fast Lane. 

Credit to WWE for not pulling a Super Cena there and having Reigns fight off 10 people to win or barely go down in defeat. He had the deck stacked against him, and he lost. Boom.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of trolling :lol


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Seth Reigns
Dean Rollins
Roman Ambrose


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am cool with not having another super cena


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Austin v. HHH at WM31 confirmed.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Hey morons, you're on camera.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Austin should ask about Stephanie and Macho Man.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Bryan is definitely winning tonight.


Orton to save the day.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm starting to think steph married hunter because of his nose. Imagine that vulture's beak against your clit ladies.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess this will be Reigns' worst year :lmao


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

Big show isn't doing his job. He's supposed to make reigns look _really_ strong.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

So confused with what I'm watching


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Whoever faces Reigns at FL will be told to make him look good in the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dmccourt95 said:


> Rollins is actually a lot better than Bryan and Reigns on the mic, can go in the ring and would be a super over face but you know he's a heel for some reason
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rollins is great on the mic, he is coming up to be one of the best. He is very good on the mic where as byan is average on the mic and Reigns is just trash.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> They booked another match between these two only to give Big Show a pointless win over a guy they're trying (and failing) to groom as a main eventer. :lmao


Please don't mix kayfabe and reality, makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What the shite was that


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Bryan is definitely winning tonight.


Why do you say showstopper?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL pointless segment is pointless.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Bryan is definitely winning tonight.


That's what I'm thinking. Reigns costs Rollins tonight.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

He will give shit head answers to Austin, I'm calling it now


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562423889607667712
Stupid booking he should've been losing last year and months ago... Not now.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

I actually think they are going with an underdog angle for Reigns here (making us feel sorry for him, and losing to Big Show) because it worked with Bryan last year.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Seth Reigns
> 
> Roman Ambrose


these have a nice ring to em


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Austin v. HHH at WM31 confirmed.


HHH is lighting up fire with Sting, Rock and now Stone Cold... What if.......


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> what diabolical heels!!!!


I thought you were done with the WWE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns renames his punch, the underdog punch, feuds with Mighty mouse Neville. Animation everywhere.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

and the royal rumble was for...


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

wait wait, wait he gets fucked over for a title shot then he loses to big show da fuaq he being pushed or de-pushed


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol JBL, 

his voice just pops in at the silliest of times ..."that's beautiful" lol ... oh really? lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Alicenchains said:


> When Reigns becomes champ get ready for 8 minute main event matches.


Where rest holds make up four minutes of it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

They're leaving Orton's return a little close to the wire if he's gonna be at mania


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ziggler turning heel, costing Bryan the match against Seth, then leading to heel Ziggler vs Bryan at mania or it'll be Orton Costing Seth the match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol wow they hit just about every box there to try and get Roman support:


Had the biggest heels antagonize him
Had the most over face come out and put him over
And had him lose a match to go against RomanWinsLOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

legendkiller316 said:


> Doesn't bother them that their underdog is almost SEVEN FREAKING FEET TALL and over 300 pounds. What is going on with this company?


Whaaa?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Please don't mix kayfabe and reality, makes no sense whatsoever.


I'm talking about the writers genius.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Curtis Axel just said on the app that this controversy is not over


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

oneMinuteToSix said:


> and the royal rumble was for...


9.99 :vince2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kronke said:


> Ok WWE, you weaseled your way out of the clusterfuck that was Reigns headlining your biggest show of the year. Please don't blow it again and just let this be a thinly-veiled attempt at getting him over.



I'm afraid I've got some BAD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Orton to cost Rollins tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Why do you say showstopper?


Because of what Triple H said his plan is for Rollins/Reigns at FastLane. Seems like he said it for it to not wind up happening. Plus, with Rollins screwing over Reigns in that match, I can see Reigns returning the favor tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seth needs to fuck off. I want Roman vs. Bryan. Having Big Show pin him when he's supposed to be the only credible threat to Lesnar is fucking stupid. I get it, they want sympathy for him, but now he looks weak. *


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deathslayer said:


> HHH is lighting up fire with Sting, Rock and now Stone Cold... What if.......


End of Eras HIAC at WM31?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

oneMinuteToSix said:


> and the royal rumble was for...



$9.99


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

Triple H is gonna manipulate Austin?










Chyna says otherwise.


----------



## nwo-wolfpack (Apr 12, 2009)

The thing I got from all this is never waste your time with the Royal rumble because winning it means nothing. and people criticize tna, let's go super bat spider flash Bryan.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This is the poll that is currently active on the WWE app:

"How would you rank the authority's ability to manipulate others?"

a) Extreme high (46%)
b) Moderately successful (22%)
c) Low, color me unimpressed (32%)

:ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I still think that there is 0% chances that they change the WM main event.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well WWE, this was what the Elimination Chamber was for you sons of bitches, It was designed to clear up the mess of The Rumble, clear up feuds that started at The rumble, any controversy, any of the guys who think they should have won and so on, and so on ... and you took it away.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Axel bitches!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> I'm talking about the writers genius.


Please don't mix kayfabe and reality.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Axel Moment Time


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh god


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

We want AJ Lee


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Axel hahahahhaha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Look who it is... with a mic.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

DON'T TURN THE CHANNEL


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Austin should ask about Stephanie and Macho Man.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

JUSTICE FOR AXEL.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't turn the channel? Lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lmao Axel


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

LOL curtis axel, YES! TELL EM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

whose worse on the mic Axel or Reigns


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

"Don't turn the channel" lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

axel 4 da winz


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Axel addressing the real controversy


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuckin' Axel. :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Curtis Axel time. Don't turn the channel.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

GOAT Curtis Axle!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Because Axel knows his face=channel changing.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

JUSTICE FOR AXEL!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Something tells me Kane is going to be out here to deal with Axel..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh good, because I was about to change the channel


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

HAH Curtis Axel! 

This is the ultimate trollfest


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I want Bryan/Reigns to see Bryan get Reigns booed out of the building. Would be hilarious.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't turn the channel :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey it's Curtis


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So let me get this straight...

It's Rollins vs Bryan tonight to decide who faces Reigns at Fast Lane for the number one contender spot to face Lesnar at Wrestlemania???!

I have only been reading this thread and am not watching yet, 

Do I have this correct?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> whose worse on the mic Axel or Reigns


Axel


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

AXEL WTF??

Axel at WM31 Main event confirmed


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Reigns losing will help with the crowd amazing how wrestling fans are attracted to losers.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

The fact that Axel has to request that you don't change the channel...

:ti


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Promo of Axel's career.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Here comes Kane...


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Axel cutting a decent promo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Axel be trolling.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"wanna knwo what else i want..? A SODA!"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rowan-Axel feud incoming. Ohhh boy.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

would be a better match than roman reigns.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Casual Crowds, please go watch fucking peter pan in your spare time, pathetic.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Commentary can't even keep a straight face.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Well that pretty much confirms it will be Rollins Vs. Reigns at Fast Lane.
> 
> Credit to WWE for not pulling a Super Cena there and having Reigns fight off 10 people to win or barely go down in defeat. He had the deck stacked against him, and he lost. Boom.


Damn, I completely forgot about Cena.

I'm SO GLAD that didn't happen.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Go back to losing to Itami and Fin Balor.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Axel :mark:

Dem mic skills!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That actually made me like axel.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This is the final cash in for Axel before he goes to TNA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was pretty cringeworthy


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Dean. FUCKING. Ambrose.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Not a bad promo from Axel.*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeans Ambrose!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

BROCK IS GONNA GET AXED AT WM


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

what a haircut.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

omg ambrose down to this level


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell yea brother. Axel vs Lesnar. THE BEARD VS THE BEAST


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Because of what Triple H said his plan is for Rollins/Reigns at FastLane. Seems like he said it for it to not wind up happening. Plus, with Rollins screwing over Reigns in that match, I can see Reigns returning the favor tonight.


I see, but where does that leave Orton? Because I can see Orton costing Seth the match too.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This segment is gold


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Curtis vs Lesnar..."that'll put butts in the seat".rofl.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I think i just became a fan of Axel. But Dean > Axel, easily


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Gotta love commentators shitting on a serious promo


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck off JBL.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose looks pissed


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Fuck these commentators


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sooo what does Ambrose have against Axel?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You didn't make it to the ring before the next entrant came out Curtis. 

Sorry, but you were eliminated. It is the Randy Savage Entry 18 1991 Rule. Sorry bud. 

Oh and way to go announcers, completely shitting on the heel.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ask Triple H why aren't there more Raws on the WWE network


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crowd is SAWFT!!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Hahaha. 'Dont change the channel', implying people usually change the channel when he's on.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Now you're eliminated!" :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So they bump Dean down to midcard? 

I was waiting on him to come out at the beginning about Reigns vs Seth vs Daniel.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol, guess Axel's not gonna get super over from this lol!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

"Now you're eliminated!"

Top 10 promo of all time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol now you are eliminated


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

#JusticeForAxel 

I think they were making this a storyline :cry

Why u do dis Dean?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

This crowd is REALLY bad


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

appeared Dean "Comedian" Ambrose


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Hell yea brother. Axel vs Lesnar. THE BEARD VS THE BEAST


Would be some enjoyable Minnesotan on Minnesotan violence.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dean Ambrose. :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

midcard title Dean


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

This ambrose promo is better than that stupid 30 min segment we just had.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> "Now you're eliminated!" :lmao


One of the best delivered lines by Dean in along time, actually


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose going for the IC title. Better than him being in the battle royal


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Omg feud between Barrett and Ambrose, I hope it lasts!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dean, you already have Renee Young you don't get to demand anything


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice....get Ambrose some gold asap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a very demanding Raw!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ambrose IC champion, not bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean walked from Philly to Boston?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose, you are so fucking great!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

no no


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, someone that beat Barrett wants a title match? Color me shocked.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That AXEL segment was gold..loved how he was saying he should face Lesnar :lol

Tonight it's more than obvious WWE does listen to the smarks


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Fucking Ambrose is way too good to be after the IC title, but he could made the title relevant again.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

On the road... to jobber status!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose could be another Austin, just push this guy to the moon already.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome promo and facial expressions from Dean


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RIP Axel's career :ti


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Poor Ambrose.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

That dirty ass ginger beard... :lol

Fucking love Ambrose.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Why doesn't the crowd POP at ambrose??


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good move by Dean. I hope he gets a title shot.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Ambrose vs Barrett. What a match


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> So they bump Dean down to midcard?
> 
> I was waiting on him to come out at the beginning about Reigns vs Seth vs Daniel.


Or maybe be thankful that we're actually going to have a decent feud for the IC title? unk2


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh Hey! There's the guy who should be facing Lesnar


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Dean Ambrose is gonna midcard WrestleMania hahahahahahaha I HATE YOU WWE


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck it. Just fuck it. I'll take an Ambrose IC run at this rate. Anything to get him on my TV more often.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Mid card where he belong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sucks.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Ambrose


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> This is a very demanding Raw!


You're right, it is. 


My only gripe is that it's 3 hours, so I know they have plenty of room to F' this up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose.
Going for a secondary title that Reigns should be going for in order to prove himself.
Because he can only have 5 minute or multi team matches.

Okay. Makes sense.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock vs Axel? :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AND YOUR NEW INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Axel should get put in the ic title scene. A guy who thinks he's more than he is, and keeps fucking up. But it never gets through to him.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler not getting a rematch though :aries2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't want Ambrose near the Intercontinental belt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I die laughing when I see WWE trying to celebrate black history month.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I have no memory of Dean beating Bad News


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Dean.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Midcard Ambrose confirmed. :'(


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wouldn't it be a battle royal if they found all the guys who have beaten Barrett since he became IC champion?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

by ambroses logic shouldnt sin cara get a title match to he just beat barrett recently


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh man lol that was pretty good by Ambrose. Ambrose would be a great IC title holder if they keep it on him for a while.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Orton screws Rollins tonight, Ziggler screws Bryan at Fast Lane....


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So now Ambrose is going to job with a shiny title.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Please make the feud good. Make it about the belt just like Dean did right there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The road to fast lane! :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nuski said:


> Oh Hey! There's the guy who should be facing Lesnar


agreed


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

If Ambrose is booked as Ziggler was with IC Title it could be good. As I don't see him being in the World Title Picture for some while.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dean deserve to Main event one day at WM.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Hell yea brother. Axel vs Lesnar. THE BEARD VS THE BEAST


Why not a 3 way?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

A Dean Ambrose IC title reign should be great :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait, Ladd wasn't already fucking in?! Jesus christ... I didn't even doubt that he was in already. How pathetic are these wrestling hall of fames all around?


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Fucking Ambrose is way too good to be after the IC title, but he could made the title relevant again.


Yeah, someone said Ziggler would do that, and Barrett too, it's WWE, nothing is ever relevant, except for Reigns's strength.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Barrett? IC? I mean, I like BNB just like the next guy, but Ambrose should be in higher profile feuds. Well, at least he have something to do.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Good, I hope Ambrose can bring the prestige back to the Intercontinental Championship, please let him win it, and have a long and successful title reign with defenses on every Raw and PPV. 

Please!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I figured Ladd was already in.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

bambamgordy said:


> by ambroses logic shouldnt sin cara get a title match to he just beat barrett recently


He did. And he lost.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Why doesn't the crowd POP at ambrose??


Were you on mute? Pops came through my TV.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I don't want Ambrose near the Intercontinental belt.


And then you wonder why the IC title isn't what is used to be and then proceed to ask for the WHC to come back.

:trips4


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Can't believe how anyone could have a problem with Ambrose going for the IC Title.

Just like Ziggler did, Ambrose would make the IC Title relevant. 

Ambrose could main event on Smackdown with the IC Title.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Welp, this RAW can go in the garbage. :maury*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow they are actually doing tasteful videos about the black trailblazers in wrestling for bh month I'm truly surprised


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

bambamgordy said:


> by ambroses logic shouldnt sin cara get a title match to he just beat barrett recently


He did. He got beat in the title match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Seth and Roman on top.

Dean midcard.

Fuck off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was an awesome video package!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

When is White History Month? :littlefinger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Day is how Vince really honors Black History Month.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What was the title Ladd was holding in that last shot? That belt is gorgeous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought Ladd was already in.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Rock's 'cousin' Roman Reigns should be praised for being black too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That main event though :banderas


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean taking the proper road to the top. He will make that IC strap look great.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

At least I'll be interested in the IC title scene now.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait, Ladd wasn't already fucking in?! Jesus christ... I didn't even doubt that he was in already. How pathetic are these wrestling hall of fames all around?


He was inducted in the first one back in the 90s I believe. This is Black History Month.

Although knowing Vince and his alzheimers, it wouldn't surprise me if he forgot.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Honestly its a joke that Arnold got announced before ernie ladd, a true veteran and worker of the business.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'm starting to think steph married hunter because of his nose. Imagine that vulture's beak against your clit ladies.


why I read the comments, gold


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> Were you on mute? Pops came through my TV.


After he beat Axel the crows was silent. It's annoying as hell because Ambrose is pure talent.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Mid card where he belong.


That girl in ur sig is disgusting looking


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Hopefully this means Ambrose gets a singles match at WrestleMania and doesn't get stuck in a Battle Royal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

farm annual? :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JBL tried to bury Bryan and fucked up.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Black history month fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Black History Month.....surprised tonight's episode wasn't 3 hours of A New Day dancing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Think that's the most I've ever liked Axel, they should've been booking him like a goofy fuck from the get-go. And Ambrose killed it as usual.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

blauzayn said:


> Yeah, someone said Ziggler would do that, and Barrett too, it's WWE, nothing is ever relevant, except for Reigns's strength.


Ziggler actually help IC status for a while, having great matches defending the title, but then WWE realized that the guy was going to make a jobber title relevant and made him lose it in the most anti-climatic way.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Seth and Roman on top.
> 
> Dean midcard.
> 
> Fuck off.


Yeah man. Seth, Roman, Dean, Bryan, Ziggler, Lesnar, Punk, Pillman should all be fighting for the WWEWHC at the same time, every week, every month. Fuck the WWE. Fucking garbage booking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is the way the WWE honors black history month


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> When is White History Month? :littlefinger


26 days from now.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a Boring Raw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bambamgordy said:


> Honestly its a joke that Arnold got announced before ernie ladd, a true veteran and worker of the business.


What the hell are you talking about its the same damn package that they showed last year for Black History Month. He's already been inducted years ago.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

show's been a hit so far. enjoyed that last segment. when the show's raw like the namesake, that's when it's good. there wasn't a single one of us who knew where that promo was going with axel. ambrose came out and hit his best promo in awhile, without pulling all the ridiculous faces that make him look like a big goof. they're finally giving us a match on raw that has implications. not just some beat the clock nonsense, but actually a big match that could effect wrestlemania. this has been the best 45 minutes to kick off raw in a long fuckin time.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't see the fuss about Ambrose chasing after the Intercontinental title. At least it get's him on the card.

Or would you rather see him compete in the Andre Battle Royal?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Why not a 3 way?



Such a random trio to sell together 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Seth and Roman on top.
> 
> Dean midcard.
> 
> Fuck off.


Duh and its the correct move. I predicted this shit before the shield even split.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Yeah man. Seth, Roman, Dean, Bryan, Ziggler, Lesnar, Punk, Pillman should all be fighting for the WWEWHC at the same time, fuck the WWE. Fucking garbage booking.


Dean before Roman's green ass.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Wow they are actually doing tasteful videos about the black trailblazers in wrestling for bh month I'm truly surprised


exact same videos they played last year during black history month.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good job Booker, you're well on your way to becoming just as big a fuckhead as Bradshaw and Cole are after you joined them in pointlessly shitting on a talent. :favre2


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Shamans said:


> After he beat Axel the crows was silent. It's annoying as hell because Ambrose is pure talent.


Well at least what he did in 5 minutes was more entertaining than the 20 minute opening segment.

"NOW you're eliminated"


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I love Dean Ambrose.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Dean taking the proper road to the top. He will make that IC strap look great.


As long as they don't book it like his US Title Run, he should be fine.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Believe That said:


> That girl in ur sig is disgusting looking


Agree, her ass looks like a gym ball that's losing air.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Al these idiots not paying attention; thinking that was a hall of fame video package for ernie ladd.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Double jobber intro, lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

double tag team jobber entrance FFS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ascension already getting jobber entrances.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> this is the way the WWE honors black history month


first black world champion and this is what they did to the motherfucka


and this tag bout looks pretty good


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Playing some GGXrd into between watching this helps.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

What a Boring show..just wow. Im glad i didnt pay for this shit


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

Another rematch yay


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why Stardust have to job to these guys again? :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dean before Roman's green ass.


Yep. It should be Seth and Dean.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

stop burying the ascension you stupid bastard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

dmccourt95 said:


> Such a random trio to sell together
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"Look we got all these shitty Axel figures left."


"I don't know, put them in a three pack with Austin and Lesnar. If we can't move them then we're screwed."


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Ascension WIN incoming


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So this is just going to be Smackdown rematch night huh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ascension rises above the dust bros...again. Way to bury them, JBL.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Are Goldust/Stardust faces/heels depending on who they face?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Geez, another rematch from Smackdown. It's almost a miracle that Bryan isn't wrestling Kane again tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE is so terrible.

So the face commentor is defend the heel ascension but the heel commentor is against them

WTF


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Booker is amazing. GOOD JOB


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

We want Brock Lesnar tonight!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can stardust and goldust please go away ?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

> What the hell are you talking about its the same damn package that they showed last year for Black History Month. He's already been inducted years ago.


Oh shit my bad i thought that was a hall of fame thing. I knew he was already inducted just random af they showing that.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I actually think they're playing this well, by putting Reigns spot on the line. Having Rollins & Bryan go to double count out, so they have to have a triple threat for the mania spot. Bryan and Rollins can make that a great Fast Lane main event, they put Reigns over. That will probably actually win Reigns a lot of fans, or at least cut down on the boos. Hopefully he's working his ass off, to where he can be a halfway decent (in ring performance) world champion.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker went innnnn.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Booker T actually building them up...Repeat of Smackdown match, sigh.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

I actually enjoy the way Booker and JBL trade places in Ascension's matches.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Punking out Goldy like that is bullshit


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCK. OFF. JBL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck you JBL. 

The Ascension were the longest reigning NXT Tag Champs ever, and have been undefeated since they got to the main show. What's with the hate! 

I wish The Ascension would go back to their Dothraki looking gear.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

................And guess which match got their time cut this week.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

cmon that was like two fuckin' minutes


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

You don't have a viable tag team.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the ascension are a heel team but the heel commentator is burying them and the face commentator is putting them over?


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

It's nice that Reigns isn't getting completely shit on by the crowd, & this is coming from someone who is a PO'd as anybody on here that he won the Rumble. 

This guy looks like he could mess you up, a legit badass, & they're just ruining him, this poor guy is being Cena'd by VKM & it's horrible to watch.

I don't care that Roman made douche comments the other week, I care that a guy that could've been a megastar & pushed WWE into a new boom period, is being ruined & will instead do nothing positive or negative for business over the next 5/10 years, will only be over with Kids & just be a steady the ship guy instead of the megastar he could've been, all because of mistakes being made_* right now*_. 

I mean just step back & look at it objectively, forget about all your hate for Roman for one second & think about how they've managed to very nearly ruin this young guys career before it's even started. _And all in the last two weeks_.

Everything about this situation is just so messed up.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Can _the Usos_ please go away ?


Fixed it for ya


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Cody vs. Dustin at MANIA.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


>


I dunno. Fandango going over Y2J at wrestlemania was pretty funny in a sad way.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Double jobber intro, lol


Gotta have thirty minutes for that Reigns promo.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

JBL and Booker T are pretty fun together. I can't wait until Book gets fully comfortable on this announce team.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

The Ascension! These guys are great.

A Goldust vs. Stardust Wrestlemania match...please God, don't let this happen...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lol, The Powers of Pain..does anyone remember they couldn't even scratch themselves they were so musclebound? Slower than molasses.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

lmao i knew they were going to tease this match again….just to not give it to us at mania


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope the star-gold dust match is for fast lane and not WM, please.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cody Rhodes back?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Will they all turn heel on Cena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Today's tag teams suck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's 3 faces "thanking Cena" :lol


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

The way they say Gold and Stardust is funny. Why not just say Goldust and Stardust?


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Poor Goldie.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cody's back dammit


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder how much COKE did Cody do right before he accepted this gimmick.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena welcomes those 3 guys back by AAing them all and standing over them grinning like a bitch!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler HEEL TURN ALERT.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake its just going to be a circle jerk about Cena winning their jobs back.

Can we please just split this group and put Ziggler in an actual feud.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> I actually think they're playing this well, by putting Reigns spot on the line. Having Rollins & Bryan go to double count out, so they have to have a triple threat for the mania spot. Bryan and Rollins can make that a great Fast Lane main event, they put Reigns over. That will probably actually win Reigns a lot of fans, or at least cut down on the boos. Hopefully he's working his ass off, to where he can be a halfway decent (in ring performance) world champion.


they've done they're best job in probably forever tonight at making reigns a face. definately got him some fans. looks like we're getting goldust vs cody at wrestlemania in goldust's retirement match.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuckboy Buckethead is next.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Cody vs. Dustin at MANIA.


Pre-Show match


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Steve just needs to straight out tell HHH that they can't handle a 3 hour show for shit.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

finalnight said:


> I dunno. Fandango going over Y2J at wrestlemania was pretty funny in a sad way.


But in that case it was funny not for the reason they wanted to be.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

A welcome back party? How fucking JoJo is that?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> And then you wonder why the IC title isn't what is used to be and then proceed to ask for the WHC to come back.
> 
> :trips4


Champs are chumps.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

was that a Pentagram?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That sole Snickers's commercial was better than tonight's Raw. :maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

dmccourt95 said:


> Such a random trio to sell together
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Gotta sell them Lesnar and Stone Cold figures somehow.
:troll


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Most boring first hour in quite some time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*10/10 would bang Konnor from the Ascension.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh, I forgot about Captain Cena.

I give him five seconds before he makes me put my head through the window.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess in this next segment we will have Cena ranting about how he got them there jobs back and he is a hero.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Has been a pretty decent Raw so far.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Hopefully the second hour is a lot better than the first.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Boooooooooo!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Natalya just gave the WWE a terrible booking idea on the app, and you could see the absolute shock and horror on her face as she realized it. 

PUT FACIAL HAIR ON HER :vince5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Star Dust is channeling Grumpy Cat?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cody having a split personality gimmick :banderas


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

If you don't care about the IC meaning more, get out. So are you saying you only care about the few people wrestling in the main title match? That's pathetic. Best case scenario, Ambrose takes it at Fast Lane and defends/wins at Wrestlemania.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL wtf was that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So they're going to try for the third year in a row to get that Rhodes brothers match at WM. We'll see.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Will they be breaking up Goldust and Stardust?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally some story lines throughout the show. AND YES! Finally we get John Cena!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Now this is the man your supposed to boo smarks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

does Cena have conjunktavistis


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

So from what I understand: Bryan vs Rollins tonight and the winner gets Reigns for the Mania main event spot at Fast Lane?

Interesting booking decisions but damn they better get this right otherwise it could turn out even worse for them come Mania :lmao


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Cena time fpalm


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

So Stardust IS Cody Rhodes!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't handle 3 hours of this shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just announce Golddust vs. Stardust, retirement match for Golddust at WM31 and cut all this buildup crap lol.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dafuq wrong with his eye?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mark Wahlberg in the house!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> Ambrose going for the IC title. Better than him being in the battle royal


I agree, could be a good feud


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Brrrrrrrrr
Ahhhhh
Bahhhh
Noooooo!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for some Cena :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Most. Popular. Superstar. In. History. ? Are they fucking kidding


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck you Michael Cole, calling cena the most popular wrestler of all-time, go fuck yourself!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *10/10 would bang Konnor from the Ascension.*


Is that sarcasm or are you being serious?


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok, I"m a little behind here but wtf just happened? WWE is giving away Seth/Bryan for free tonight where Orton will most likely return and cost Seth only for Ziggler to most likely turn heel on Bryan at Fastlane leading to the already expected Brock/Reigns match and that is supposed to make Reigns get over with everyone? Meanwhile Dean is stuck in midcard hell? That's actually the fucking plan?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

So is cody rhodes gimmick that he has gone completely insane and has multiple personalities? and wont be accepted being called cody? they haven't really developed stardust enough.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This Raw as been just... there. I can't remember much other than we have Bryan/Rollins and there were some matches. Can't really tell you what happened during most of the matches though. I mean, Raw is background noise? It used to be WAR damn it!


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Cena holding the US title would be pretty cool


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Kidd and Cesaro winning a poll on the app for the top tag title contenders :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So which one of the 3 is gonna turn on JAWN?


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Cena gonna bury Rusev at FL. -_-


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Huh? Cena, Rusev is for the U.S. Championship?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Originally set for WM!? 

What?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

bmp487 said:


> Dafuq wrong with his eye?


I'm thinking Nikki's tits are responsible.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn! All those Cena signs.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Smarks who boo Reigns and cheer Cena are fucked in the head and defeats their entire logic.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

wwffans123 said:


> We want AJ Lee



AJ vs. Stephanie @ Wrestlemania
Career vs. Implants Match


----------



## KillerSense (Jan 10, 2015)

Denver loves Sena


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena's eye :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Character development for Stardust?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ambrose going for a more prestigious title than Cena


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

bmp487 said:


> Dafuq wrong with his eye?


Vince needs better aim.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Davy Jones said:


> Huh? Cena, Rusev is for the U.S. Championship?


:yes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking forward to the Cody / Goldy feud.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Eugh, fuck happened to Cena's eye?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RUSEV'S TITLE IS ON THE LINE? HE'S DOOMED.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Davy Jones said:


> Huh? Cena, Rusev is for the U.S. Championship?



DQ or countout at Fast Lane confirmed.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The New Cheap Pop God :cole :cena2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Most. Popular. Superstar. In. History. ? Are they fucking kidding





etched Chaos said:


> Fuck you Michael Cole, calling cena the most popular wrestler of all-time, go fuck yourself!


Pretty sure he said polarising. :cole


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Talking about being beat up when he's there running around. Can you say stupid?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> does Cena have conjunktavistis


from Nikki's ass


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cena is either half stoned, got punched or got pink eye.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

polarity = the state of having two opposite or contradictory tendencies, opinions, or aspects.

popularity = the state or condition of being liked, admired, or supported by many people.

Goddamn it Cole.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kind of a meh reaction to Austin when Cena just screamed his name


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Roman gets a 2nd singles win on PPV now, being carried by either Seth or Bryan.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Cena kissin the ass of the town he is in again. 

:deanfpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dat reaction! what a pandering fuck you are cena!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

No way they put the U.S. Title on Cena 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We may have never got a Steve Austin vs Hulk Hogan match. 

But what about a Steve Austin vs John Cena match?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How does the most popular superstar of all time have nearly everyone booing him and hasn't had a constant cheer in who knows how long? Seriously... Vince, stop feeding cole bullshit and get your hands out of your pants during the show.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Cena slow burning his way back to being the doctor of thuganomics.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No idea what happened to Cenas eye.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena Sucks


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Did Cena just say he was half broke?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

L-DOPA said:


> So from what I understand: Bryan vs Rollins tonight and the winner gets Reigns for the Mania main event spot at Fast Lane?
> 
> Interesting booking decisions but damn they better get this right otherwise it could turn out even worse for them come Mania :lmao


If they put Bryan over, it will be a disaster if Reigns goes over DB at fast line.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Here comes this asshole namedropping cities and more over wrestlers than him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> Eugh, fuck happened to Cena's eye?


Probably kneed himself in the face attempting one of his famed hurricanranas before the show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Vince needs better aim.


/thread

Just shut it down folks.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Honey Bucket said:


> Pretty sure he said polarising. :cole


He said both. He said the most polarising and most popular superstar in WWE history.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yup can't wait Johnny boy


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes we want HHHs wwe


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nikki must have farted in Cena's face.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Too many potential singles matches for Wrestlemania

Brock/Roman
Sting/HHH
Taker/Wyatt
Cena/Rusev
Bryan/Ziggler
Rollins/Orton
Barrett/Ambrose
Goldust/Stardust


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

MARKING FOR TRIPLE H'S WWE :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well then I kind of like Triple H's WWE a little more.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Cena a wrestler or is he a promoter? 

I swear half the time, he talks more like a promoter than an active participant on the roster?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan needs to hit the ring and Knee kick him to take revenge for the seahawks.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh yeah wouldn't that be terrible. NXT stars and no Cena.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the sound of Triple H's WWE.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Gonna miss Cena when he is gone, he has got 4-5 years still left in him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Crowd starting to give him the silent treatment at this point.. I mean, the crowd just isn't into whatever it is he is rambling about.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is the most close we will ever have for a Cena heel turn.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Cena slow burning his way back to being the doctor of thuganomics.


I hope so man. I hope so.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

John's black history month accent


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I legitimately have no idea what the fuck he's out here yelling about


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cena to lose via count out at FL and rematch at WM via pinfall/submission only where he overcomes the odds.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Cena a wrestler or is he a promoter? 

I swear half the time, he talks more like a promoter than an active participant on the roster?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I like HHH's WWE better, I think.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena will soon be doing Hogan's promo shit after he retires lol..Until then...Cena just turn heel please, your shit is boring fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A WWE without Cena??

:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ctorresc04 said:


> Too many potential singles matches for Wrestlemania
> 
> Brock/Roman
> Sting/HHH
> ...


8 would actually fill out the card perfectly


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

this crowd has died after the opening segment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> I like the sound of Triple H's WWE.


Vince's WWE needs to :Out


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Do you think Seth or Bryan will be taking Reigns' spot at Wrestlemania against Brock due to the backlash? Me personally I think it's BS if they change it. What's the point of the RR if every year they're going to change the outcome anyway? I didn't really want Roman to win but now that he has don't try and go back on it. That's the decision they chose to make so they should stick with it and work around it afterwards. There should be a fine line with the fans, give them what they want at times but don't let them DICTATE the show because now the booking is even more retarded. Reigns won the Rumble fair and square why would he have to "prove himself" again? (Triple H & Stephanie's words)

Thoughts? What do you think will happen?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

hahah cena basically saying in his promo he will not give up his spot to younger talent


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shut up John wtf are you goin' on about.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Cena blacking his voice up a little for february??


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Roman, _this_ is what VKM wants you to be for the next ten years.

Just think about that for a second.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shut the fuck up Cena.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao there is already a thread arguing over Bryan and Reigns' "pops"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I just don't care anymore Cena. Go away.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Man Cena's reaction are dying down.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*STOP FUCKING YELLING!*


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is Cena deaf or does he just like shouting 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Cena's yelling is annoying as fuck. Crowd silent as fuck for Cena.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Coming out to Ryback's theme and not Zigglers? :aries2

Fuck that shit


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ziggler better turn heel for his fight for Bryan at WM


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why not all come out independently instead of to Ryback (of all people's) music?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

All 3 of them coming out with Ryback's theme. :kobe


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

Cena with cheap pops galore


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

After 5 min. of inane babbleing, oh yeah here are the guys I'm supposed to bring out.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Gonna miss Cena when he is gone, he has got 4-5 years still left in him.


That's 4 or 5 years to long!


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

what are they gonna have a big smiley circle jerk together


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Ziggler coming out to Ryback music :crying:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

QuietInRealLife said:


> Roman, _this_ is what VKM wants you to be for the next ten years.
> 
> Just think about that for a second.


I'm pretty sure when Roman Reigns saw the size of cena's bus and house and car he was perfectly fine with that outcome


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lol worst pops ever


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> ctorresc04 said:
> 
> 
> > Too many potential singles matches for Wrestlemania
> ...


Doesn't account for the Divas match, tag title match, and Battle Royal

Plus potentially The Miz vs Damien Mizdow


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh look, 3 guys that Cena buried...


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Ziggle Marks be like

Why didnt they play his music!!!! 

lmao


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

0 reaction for John Cena. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

dmccourt95 said:


> No way they put the U.S. Title on Cena


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

finalnight said:


> 8 would actually fill out the card perfectly


A card with no divas.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> 8 would actually fill out the card perfectly


don't forget there'll be a divas' match, battle royal and a samoan cena's match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Roman isnt losing his "well deserved spot." They are just trolling the legit mad fans.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> this crowd has died after the opening segment.


Did you pay their ticket prices?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The New Union


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Look at Cena making their welcome home party about him.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I actually enjoyed that Cena promo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena's presence is starting to feel like an upper-midcarder to me nowadays :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck is Cena going on and on about? He has made little sense since coming out.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh great. More Stephanie and the Authority.

Least Ziggler is arguing with her.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Should be bryan. Roman will prolly still win tho and main event. But hope they correct there mistake. AGAIN!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Steph.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Ziggler Shut up!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Roman isnt losing his "well deserved spot." They are just trolling the legit mad fans.


This.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Davy Jones said:


> Huh? Cena, Rusev is for the U.S. Championship?


That would be amazing for the fact that it would not only reinforce Rusev as serious business following his strong showing in the Rumble, but it would make the U.S. Title actually look prestigious for the first time since Cena's last reign in early 2005 and the Booker / Benoit feud for the belt in late 2005 and early 2006.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Is that accent Cena paying homage to black history month?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The authority stay burying Ziggler. :ti


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Rollins will win tonight and Reigns will overcome the odds at Fast Lane. Relax.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, Steph gets way too much fucking air time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph castrated by Steph.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

shouting _RUSEV_ brings me great joy.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Wait for it……The Demon Kane


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So basically have the 3 guys job :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

didnt she just say Dolph was wrestling first lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler doing the job to Wyatt then.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ryback is popular in Denver.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

why am i so weirdly attracted to stephanie


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Steph's russian accent was sexy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So she is putting them in completely fair one on one matches? 

Evil....but not really!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph wants to choke and gag ryback...?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

So all 3 of them are jobbing tonight. LMFAO


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Steph loves that choking and gagging


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least it ain't Kane.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Team Playa


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't hate on Cena with a burning passion every week.

However today's promo had all the looney tunes fuckery of the Christmas Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> The New Union


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I like that.

"You're gonna face..." *feed me more*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No Kane. :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to feed, choke, and gag Steph.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is Cena fighting for the title or not at Fast Lane?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Steph and Hunter are making everyone look like dumbasses tonight. Man I fucking love it!

So Harper and Rowan job?

*sigh* :cry


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When Steph starting talking about choking and gagging Ryback's match was going to be against Kane and his 3 ft "appendage"


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Erick Rowan is such a jobber...I love it


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sensing some WCW 2000 tendencies here


----------



## Peter_Sellers (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

They already screwed Roman Reigns by making him defend it, I was looking to follow up that great Lesnar Reigns sit down but now we gotta sort out the bullshit because some fans want to hijack the creative process.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*No Swagger?

:fuckthis*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Chrome said:


> No Kane. :drose


Dat interference tho.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow I don't know why I even looked forward to this RAW....this has been very boring


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well at least it ain't Kane.


I have a feeling he will be involve anyway. All he does is interferes these days.


----------



## Salt&Vinegar (Dec 23, 2014)

This just turned into a pretty good RAW:

- Dolph v Wyatt
- Harper v Ryback
- Rollins v Bryan


Tough to complain about that.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Lmao. Reigns is definitely going to Wrestlemania. Tonight's reaction proved to WWE that only smarks care about booing Reigns. The casuals love him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So...was there any point to that segment whatsoever? 

Three fucking hours.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

They shouldn't change the match...but by doing this stipulation, this could gain fan support for Reigns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Dat interference tho.


They're probably saving him for Bryan/Rollins tonight. :mj2

Plz no. :mj2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

I'd actually like Rollins to win to root for Brock, but they are trolling mad fans and going to have Reigns still win


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *No Swagger?
> 
> :fuckthis*


You still got that 10:30 to 11 deadspot for him.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

bambamgordy said:


> why am i so weirdly attracted to stephanie


you know she's rich, and thanks to howard stern show she does anal

win/win


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

finalnight said:


> I'm pretty sure when Roman Reigns saw the size of cena's bus and house and car he was perfectly fine with that outcome


What, happy with being a stale ass fucker that's despised by half the audience & then spends most of his career leeching off guys more over than him? 

No money in the world could make me OK with that.

Roman can do better.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


>



I think the US title suited the spinner where as the WWE title was horrific, don't see Cena winning it again, what was the point of that segment 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

wwe needs a bigger roster. PPV worthy matches on a raw


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> They're probably saving him for Bryan/Rollins tonight. :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> Plz no. :mj2



I have already prepared for this to happen :mj2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Ryback, you're gonna be fed until you gag!' :maury


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Titus is hilarious.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> You still got that 10:30 to 11 deadspot for him.


*
WWE are too stupid to even put him in the deadspot. 

ut

Call me when Swagger at least jobs live, please.*


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Harper is so underrated.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

loving raw tonight so far. great comeback for the WWE


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Is it weird that I'm now digging Cena that he's no longer the main guy? This role suits him way better. No goofy promos all he needs now is to wear dimmer colors.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Ryback just say who's your daddy?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Did this crowd SERIOUSLY just no sell that feat of strength. Are you kidding me?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ryback could give some meaning to the US or Intercontinental championship


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Harper's great.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Impressive dropkick from harper.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> you know she's rich, and thanks to howard stern show she does anal
> 
> win/win


wait... what? anal? huh? lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' dropkick by Harper!


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

They wouldn't have to "cave" if they gave the fans what they wanted in the first place. It's not that fucking hard.

That said, I'll be shocked if Roman doesn't win at Fast Lane. They know Rollins and Bryan can both carry his ass to watchable matches, which is why one of them will face Reigns at Fast Lane.

My guess is Orton returns and helps Bryan win tonight, so Bryan ends up having to lie down to the running hug.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Ryback moves like that big robot fucker from Tekken with the mohawk


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Luke Harper is a cruiserweight born in a super heavyweight's body


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I swear some how of you just watch for the crowd reactions and then complain when it's not to your liking :lmao

Did you pay for their tickets? No right, so fuck off and let them enjoy the show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So is Cena a wrestler or is he a promoter?
> 
> I swear half the time, he talks more like a promoter than an active participant on the roster?


I think he has more power than we think. 

I think Vince set Cena up with a stake in the WWE, equal to Triple H. 

Knowing Cena he probably bitched and whined when HHH was getting near control of the company through Stephanie. 




I wish Shane McMahon came back, it would put an end to both HHH and Cena's grip of WWE.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Very underrated Luke Harper is


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Chrome said:


> They're probably saving him for Bryan/Rollins tonight. :mj2
> 
> Plz no. :mj2


Kane needs his Interfernce fix


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryback is over.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ryback so over right now. Never thought i'd see that again


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So refreshing to not have Lawler on commentary and hear comments about Harper's beard/shirt every five fucking seconds.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Love Harper. Love Ryback.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Boring zzZzzzzZzzzzZZZZZZzzz


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Harper busts out a hilo / slingshot senton bomb*

*Bradshaw makes a zombie Eddie Guerrero reference*

Stay classy, WWE commentary. :StephenA


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

"zombie version of Eddie Guerrero"

really JBL?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

wwffans123 said:


> What a Boring Raw.


thought it was just me being in a bad mood. Yeah, nothing is moving me so far.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Big Splash is a shitty move. Always has been.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Reigns is still going to be in the match at Mania.

And if that is the case this whole thing they are doing now is stupid and makes The Rumble look stupid, but they think this will get Reigns cheered more going forward.

And it might, until Brock is back on TV and they get to the more smarkier cities after Fast Lane.

I so want them to put Reigns over Bryan now at Fast Lane just to see the Fuckery between FL up to WM and the Raw after


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

I find it ridiculous to call it "caving" considering they shouldn't do things for themselves, to stroke their ego's. They should do what the fans want, the fans who PAY them. After all, they brag about listening to the fans and if the fans want one guy with the belt, then he should have it. This is a business thats supposed to be dictated entirely by the PAYING AUDIENCE, that's how wrestling works


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fairly distasteful "zombie Eddie Guerrero" line there.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> *Harper busts out a hilo / slingshot senton bomb*
> 
> *Bradshaw makes a zombie Eddie Guerrero reference*
> 
> Stay classy, WWE commentary. :StephenA


*I just :jay

I'm done with RAW after that.

Someone quote me and lemme know if Swagger has a match because ew.*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ecoces said:


> "zombie version of Eddie Guerrero"
> 
> really JBL?


Seriously, and weren't they good friends?


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

ryback doing a fist pump now?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

dmccourt95 said:


> I think the US title suited the spinner where as the WWE title was horrific, don't see Cena winning it again, what was the point of that segment


I agree that the spinner belt was OK as a gimmick for the US belt while Cena had it, but just wrong for the WWE title. It's impossible to say if they'll put the US belt on Cena again. We know he's going to beat Rusev either at Fast Lane or Wrestlemania, and it's not like wrestlers haven't won the main title before and then won lesser belts....even Triple H went back to holding the Intercontinental belt after being WWE Champion.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> Boring zzZzzzzZzzzzZZZZZZzzz


Need someone that weights 160 pounds, eh?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Triple-B said:


> wait... what? anal? huh? lol


HHH also lets her use a strap on


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

They're not changing anything, Bryan is going to fight Ziggler. I'm not even sure he's going to win tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> The Big Splash is a shitty move. Always has been.


I'll message Ryback to stop using it.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol at the one fan " C'mon Brodie!"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Luke Harper botches a cover


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Some wiseguy called him Brodie. Don't be that guy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is the best match I've seen Ryback have in ages.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice match.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Zombie version of Eddie guerrero' wow JBL, what a thing to say about a very close deceased friend of yours.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Harper is so good.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Shellshock is lame. Ryback really needs a new finisher.

Edit: but yeah pretty good match.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Harper Jobbing tonight fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What was the point of the match though? What story did it start or forward?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow Ryback won. I didn't think he would.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a fun match. I wish they had more plans for Harper.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty good match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty good match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent short match, which Ryback matches should always be.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Keep pushing Ryback like this and he will be getting DB like reactions next year


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow straight up win for Ryback


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I honestly don't think JBL meant to be distasteful, and it was more of a literal adjective on how Harper did the move.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Really wanted Harper to win...oh well.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Actually a pretty decent showing by Ryback


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I think im just gonna masturbate because than after RAW is over i at least had the feeling i had some fun during RAW.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The Walking Ed Maggle!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Good to see that Wyatt Family split working out well.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> What was the point of the match though? What story did it start or forward?


Ryback on the up, Harper on the down.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Samoan Drop FTW......oh wait


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

a great match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray will divulge to dolph the secret of Beating Bryan.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

decent bout. impeccable by ryback standards.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ryback more over tonight than Reigns and Cena :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

oh nah, nah. What's my name.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambroseguy said:


> Zombie version of Eddie guerrero' wow JBL, what a thing to say about a very close deceased friend of yours.


I bet you Vince was yelling in his headset to get that joke in there.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Why in the hell do we need a 30 minute fucking promo from steph and Triple HHH every Monday night, seriously they could say what they wanted to say in about 5/10 minutes.


Because it's usually one of the most entertaining segments of the show, if not the most entertaining.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I love how Bray gets the cool background and Dolph gets the raw background.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Heels
1) Rollins
2) Harper
3) Brock


Faces 
1) Ziggler
2) Bryan
3) Ambrose 


BEST All around right now:
Cesaro 


Wyatt is decent tho, just wanna shout him out, not top contender tho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

D-Bry's music so over it's on commercials!!:mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> That was a fun match. I wish they had more plans for Harper.


they got big plans for him: put on good matches with upper card faces, get the occasional win against mid carders.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Because it's usually one of the most entertaining segments of the show, if not the most entertaining.


Well it certainly wasn't tonight.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

jbhutto said:


> Shellshock is lame. Ryback really needs a new finisher.
> 
> Edit: but yeah pretty good match.


THIS! 

Plus, Big E needs a new finisher too.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Because it's usually one of the most entertaining segments of the show, if not the most entertaining.


Yup. I watched intently the entire first hour because of them and now I'll watch the main event because I know what's at stake. The rest of raw will be filler matches for the most part (aka good matches if you're there live)


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just tuned in and saw the Reigns/HHH staredown.... Remember when someone made a post about how Reigns "isn't tall/big" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ryback just doesn't do it for me. I don't hate him, but he's just a big hunk of meat that isn't very appealing.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh God, the Flying Cena's, this Raw can't be saved anymore. XD


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Flyin Usos Maggle

:cry


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Rock in immortals should have been a Bull or some sort. Electricity is kind of meh.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Nothing of consequence for an hour... almost forgot I had Raw on.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

USOS Vs MIZ part 15140225456


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

What the hell are you wearing Naomi :lmao dear lord


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mute! Mute! Mute! Mute!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When we say Uce, Ya'll say. :no


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like Naomi, but she doesn't need to be in the USO's entrance.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Naomi, mi lawd.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

There's a bunch of ways they can play this but I do believe they made the decision to change the ME. Mania is too important to screw up.

I'm going to predict Orton comes back tonight and helps Bryan win. From there Bryan beats Reigns and ME against Lesnar. Reigns could still find himself walking away with the belt though if he steals the MITB briefcase away from Rollins. With Ambrose being pushed again I could see them doing a Shield match instead for Reigns.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

usos once again fpalm


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

If Naomi were ever to leave Uso and I got to hit that, I would poke a hole in the condom.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Cesaro and Kidd with that jobber entrance.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like this Uso entrance with Naomi.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

domotime2 said:


> Ryback on the up, Harper on the down.


But what actual story that will carry week to week? That's the problem with the WWE, there is almost no continuity for anyone outisde of the ME and then they change that up every other week anyway. This show is simply tossing all the paint into a blower and hoping a pitcture suddenly forms on the wall... all we are getting is a fucking gigantic chaotic mess.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Please let Cesaro win, pretty please.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i LOVE adding Naomi to the Usos. Valets = always a good idea (as long as that valet isn't rosa mendes)


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I wish they'd shut the FUCK UP about Total Divas


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Ryback just doesn't do it for me. I don't hate him, but he's just a big hunk of meat that isn't very appealing.


Same here. I want to like him but his schtick as a face is dull.

Dude was more entertaining when he was with Axel.


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Stop calling Total Divas and call the fucking match for fuck's sake


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I like this Uso entrance with Naomi.


So do I tbh


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Just posting this because the Jordan crying smiley is hilarious :mj2


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not looking forward to seeing Cesaro losing.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

What's going on with the commercial placements? Matches, entrances, and segments being cut off. Plus the camera angles are getting progressively worse. 

But I see how it all gives a sense of a sports entertainment, police state, futuristic narrative. It's like I'm watching a HUGE blockbuster hollywood film. Well done Vince.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Everyone vote for Cesaro to fuck with Vince! 

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/mattel-fan-favorite-poll-2015

XD


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Rollins is not facing Brock at WM unless he cashes in. So either Rollins loses tonight or loses at Fast lane. Rollins has a date with Mr. Orton at wm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Reigns is killing Bryan at FL.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> But what actual story that will carry week to week? That's the problem with the WWE, there is almost no continuity for anyone outisde of the ME and then they change that up every other week anyway. This show is simply tossing all the paint into a blower and hoping a pitcture suddenly forms on the wall... all we are getting is a fucking gigantic chaotic mess.


that's not THAT different from how wrestling has always been. At this point, they want to keep Ryback as a top face...that's basically all they know at this point. What's wrong with that? There have always been squash matches for the sake of squash matches. The WWE sees more $ in Ryback than Harper at this point.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Kidd & Cesaro are going to win the non title match and then lose at the PPV. Right? That's how they almost always book this.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Xist2inspire said:


> Why in the world would you even bother "taking shots" at the #1 sport in the US? It kinda makes you look second-rate and petty.


HHH didn't take a shot at The NHL.


Lol, just playin, it's my favorite but of course I know better


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Bookers commentary is hilarious "we finna get uso crazy up in here!!"


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Oh God, the Flying Riegns', this Raw can't be saved anymore. XD


Fixed


----------



## RandySavage (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

It's likely to take some heat of Reigns with the outcome being exactly the same as it always was going to be. There basically deflecting people attention.

Reigns Vs Lesnar.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

As barren as it is, the tag team division right now has in-ring talent. Even if Enzo and Big Cass aren't up to par in the ring yet, I feel like the main roster could easily afford having them up there just for how much they'd bring with the mic. Outside of Miz and Mizdow, this division is absolutely starved of charisma.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Necramonium said:


> Everyone vote for Cesaro to fuck with Vince!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I voted Cesaro


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Everyone vote for Cesaro to fuck with Vince!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/mattel-fan-favorite-poll-2015
> 
> XD


I voted for Cesaro. Those other poll options. :ugh2


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So Kidd & Cesaro are going to win the non title match and then lose at the PPV. Right? That's how they almost always book this.


They have to set up Kidd/Cesaro/Natalya vs Naomi/USOS for wrestlemania


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay, I heard USO CRAZY one time too much, now I'm going to bomb WWE's headquarters.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Did they just boo the swing?


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



A-C-P said:


> Reigns is still going to be in the match at Mania.
> 
> And if that is the case this whole thing they are doing now is stupid and makes The Rumble look stupid, but they think this will get Reigns cheered more going forward.
> 
> ...


A PPV crowd is going to cheer Bryan AND Seth over Roman. I'm actually surprised they want Roman to get booed some more when he's supposed to be a face. You'd think they'd try and keep him away from Bryan/Rollins and just put him on a steady diet of Harper & Cesaro for the next month and a half to achieve the same "getting carried to good matches" effect.

It's doubtful but one thing that would probably salvage Roman as a face is if they have him lose the title shot to Bryan at Fast Lane by way of Heyman interference (Brock not being there though), with Heyman saying the next night that he interfered on behalf of his client without his knowledge or approval because he felt Bryan would be an easier opponent for him than Reigns (hints back to Paul putting him over in the interview.)

Then at Wrestlemania you could have Rollins cash in on Bryan following the Lesnar bout (maybe with Reigns interference in there on Heyman), to set up Rollins/Bryan for the title at Extreme Rules with Reigns/Lesnar in a #1 contender's match as the chief supporting bout. I don't think they'll re-sign Lesnar for good, but I'm sure they can throw enough money to get one more month out of him. And then at a later date from there if Reigns still isn't getting good enough reactions to be a top face, turn him heel/Seth face in an Authority double turn.

They could probably hide how limited Reigns is in the ring in an Extreme Rules/Street Fight/No Holds Barred setting to get a lot of weapons and spots involved.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cyon said:


> What the hell are you wearing Naomi :lmao dear lord


a jimmy uso easy access sex outfit: pull the top left strap and she bends over and it all falls off


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just going to put this out there, but Naomi's ring gear is borderline obscene lol. It aint PG lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro the boss.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

That double underhook powerbomb looks pretty cool.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Natalya looks skinny these days.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

R.I.P Royal Rumble credibility.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotta hand it to Bradshaw, as moronic and tasteless as his Eddie Guerrero reference was earlier, at least he made up for it somewhat by referencing Big Poppa Pump when Cesaro busted out the double underhook powerbomb.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

There's no way Rollins is main eventing Mania so if he wins tonight, Reigns definitely goes over at FL. If Bryan wins tonight, its a little more open but Reigns is still the clear cut favourite. Either way I personally don't see them changing the plan for Mania. This is just to build up interest towards FL I think.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why was Torito in that poll? :krillin2


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

This is a good match. Usos vs Kidd/Cesaro would be a quality feud.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I voted Cesaro


Cesaro all the way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro gets the win! Nice.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Well, if Reigns loses at FL, then it completely devalues the Royal Rumble. I mean, the simple fact they booked that match undermined the Royal Rumble match.

Since it's booked, I hope we can see Bryan vs Reigns because it's a very very fresh match up and I think most fans would love to see it anyway.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Yaaaay Cesaro!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uppercut!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Yaaay


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Woooo, Cesaro won!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cesaro wins \o/


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cesaro wins it.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

cesaro won?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank god. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Cesaro Win YES!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro and Kidd finally get a push.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Cesaro is unreal


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Cesaro won, I'm happy.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

What great heels.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

WAIT, CESARO WON?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cesaro wins! :mark::mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Wish we got a better shot of that uppercut, camera man.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cesaro wins a match on Raw.

Hell to freeze over tomorrow?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CESARO WHAT A BEAST. :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns lost

Cesaro won

It's Bizzaro Raw


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone saw that the ref went out of his mind when Kidd wanted to intervene but when one of the Usos threw Kidd of the side of the ring the ref did nothing. XD


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

I think it's funny anyone thinks Bryan will beat Reigns for the main event at Mania. This is just to keep smarks quiet for another month. It's only delaying the inevitable cloning process of Cena.

They'll have Bryan lose to Reigns and shake his hand so people will say "well I guess he earned it and Bryan is ok with him."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the second hour is so far as good as the first was terrible.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh so now I understand Cesaros entrance. Hes been jobbing so long I didnt realize how great his theme could be after a win


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jobbin' the Usos out to have them retain over Cesaro and Kidd at Fast Lane. Vintage WWE booking! :cole


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

CAUGHT EM

BOOOOOOOM


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck yeaaaaah!


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

we need to give Cesaro and Kidd a legit team gimmick/name though.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Natalya :trips5


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

domotime2 said:


> that's not THAT different from how wrestling has always been. At this point, they want to keep Ryback as a top face...that's basically all they know at this point. What's wrong with that? There have always been squash matches for the sake of squash matches. The WWE sees more $ in Ryback than Harper at this point.


What is the STORY? Why should we care that he is wrestling and winning or losing? Do you not get that simple fact? It's not that hard. Give the audience a reason to care instead of random matches...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey alright! Kidd and Cesaro, clean sweep The Booso's. Hopr they win the titles.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Couldn't give 2 shits about the match but Natayla and Naomi though. THICKNESS FOR DAYS! kada


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It would've been stupid to have an Uso pin Cesaro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE whores its Network so bad, they're giving it away for free.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Bunch of pussies if they do cave in. And they know it.

Not only that, it's horrible writing. Like Russo said it'd only make sense that they're doing this because Roman is in cahoots with the Authority.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm loving this Kidd/Cesaro pairing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Natalya :trips5


Her thickness :homer


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cesaro and Kidd
:yes:yes:yes


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Roman isnt losing his "well deserved spot." They are just trolling the legit mad fans.


Pretty much this. Rollins is gonna beat Bryan tonight, and Reigns will beat Rollins @ Fast Lane.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Great match. Cesaro going complete Hoss Mode. Everybody involved in that match looked good.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why can't Cole pronounce WWE right?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Her thickness :homer


:tucky


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



GillbergReturns said:


> There's a bunch of ways they can play this but I do believe they made the decision to change the ME. Mania is too important to screw up.
> 
> I'm going to predict Orton comes back tonight and helps Bryan win. From there Bryan beats Reigns and ME against Lesnar. Reigns could still find himself walking away with the belt though if he steals the MITB briefcase away from Rollins. With Ambrose being pushed again I could see them doing a Shield match instead for Reigns.


That would be ideal imo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> WWE whores its Network so bad, they're giving it away for free.


Next they'll start paying people to get it.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Cesaro and Kidd are the only new tag team in such a long time, and they're already teasing three different dissension stories in the division (Gold and Stardust, Rose and the Bunny, Miz and Mizdow). I'm not counting The Ascension as a new team yet because their debut so far has been disastrous. They're garbage as it is, and every commentator/analyst is shitting on them to destroy any chance they have of getting over.

What exactly are they going to get out of separating guys like Gold and Stardust? Singles pushes? The singles division is overflowing and the majority of the roster isn't doing shit as it is. Have they not learned with the Real Americans? Cesaro essentially just wasted an entire year of his career doing nothing, only to go back to the tag division before the year was even up.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cesaro winning makes me happy. Kidd and Cesaro for tag champs!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

domotime2 said:


> we need to give Cesaro and Kidd a legit team gimmick/name though.


They'll probably come up with the usual portmanteau bullshit like they always do.

Tysaro or some bilge like that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan main events RAW and smackdown but cant do so at Mania? You suck, Vince!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Reigns lost
> 
> Cesaro won
> 
> It's Bizzaro Raw


Now Damien Sandow must come out on top.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Nattie :lenny


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Roman isnt losing his "well deserved spot." They are just trolling the legit mad fans.


Hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Why can't Cole pronounce WWE right?


Cause he is a idiot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> I think it's funny anyone thinks Bryan will beat Reigns for the main event at Mania. This is just to keep smarks quiet for another month. It's only delaying the inevitable cloning process of Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll have Bryan lose to Reigns and shake his hand so people will say "well I guess he earned it and Bryan is ok with him."



That may be the WWE's thought process but the WWE killed kayfabe along time ago and having that match with gnat outcome would only increase the Reigns hate.

The funniest part about all this is the fact that the WWE just basically publicly admitted they screwed up at The Rumble


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Natalya is so boring as a face. She should turn heel, wear Michelle Pfeiffer 's Catwoman outfit or Nikki's Black Cat outfit from the Halloween battle Royale, and attack Naomi ringside to distract the Usos.

I see potential for a great match between Usos and Tysaro @ Fastlane. Give us a TLC match at Mania!


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

I just hope this ends with Kidd and Cesaro tag team champions.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan main events RAW and smackdown but cant do so at Mania? You suck, Vince!


:vince5 "He main event WM30 dam it what more do you want"


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

What is everyone eating with Raw tonight? I'm enjoying a ham and cheese sandwich with sriracha sauce.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> What is the STORY? Why should we care that he is wrestling and winning or losing? Do you not get that simple fact? It's not that hard. Give the audience a reason to care instead of random matches...


but what I'm trying to tell you is that this is how it's always been? Not EVERY match is a story. Trust me, i'm the biggest "where's the story guy" out there...but sometimes you have jobber matches. You're still trying to make it seem like this is still a sport sometimes. Ryback moves up in the psychological rankings. That's it

OR if you really want to go into it...the story is Steph is trying to make them "prove their worth" and or "trying to get back at them". 

More mid-carders need to have storylines, absolutely, but my question is that do you not get the point of squash matches sometimes?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> WWE whores its Network so bad, they're giving it away for free.


Hey Fellow Bryan Mark 

NetFlix does it as well, so it's not too bad, brings in subscribers.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> The Rock in immortals should have been a Bull or some sort. Electricity is kind of meh.


What about an electric bull?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking brutal :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nattie. Y'all want that Canadian bacon with a little maple syrup?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

As someone who started watching late, I just almost shat my self

WtF Rollings vs Bryan for the right to Face Reigns for the shot at brock at mania
:banderas

And Reigns lost vs show
:ti


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

KID INK?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kid Ink


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Why can't Cole pronounce WWE right?


Well I think he does actually pronounce it correctly, but he insists on saying each letter to it's fullest that it just sounds ridiculous. Any sane person would pronounce it 'dubyoo dubyoo eee'.

However he is so prim and proper it's DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EEE 4 LIFE. :cole


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TB Tapp said:


> What is everyone eating with Raw tonight? I'm enjoying a ham and cheese sandwich with sriracha sauce.


Chocolate covered popcorn from Trader Joes. 0 trans fat


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Mizdow!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahaha this segment


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

domotime2 said:


> but what I'm trying to tell you is that this is how it's always been? Not EVERY match is a story. Trust me, i'm the biggest "where's the story guy" out there...but sometimes you have jobber matches. You're still trying to make it seem like this is still a sport sometimes. Ryback moves up in the psychological rankings. That's it
> 
> OR if you really want to go into it...the story is Steph is trying to make them "prove their worth" and or "trying to get back at them".
> 
> More mid-carders need to have storylines, absolutely, but my question is that do you not get the point of squash matches sometimes?


The problem is, is that the whole WWE is like this. It isn't just Ryback in a limbo for a bit.. but the fact he almost always is with eveyr other mid to lower carder. THere is no direction to the company.

And what the hell is with that song for Fastlane? Just as generic as the logo... just cancel the PPV.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damien is so awesome!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Miz being the asshole heel to a fan. XD


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Mizdow is so great.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz is awesome


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Orton returns tonight to cost Rollins the match against Bryan. Bryan loses to Reigns at the hands of his Mania match. If Bryan loses at Fast Lane I'm not gonna complain. 

That said, as much as I want Bryan to main event, Rollins deserves a main event spot more than even Bryan in my eyes right now both kayfabe as well as workrate wise at least based on _this _year alone.

Rollins should be the one to carry Reigns at Fast Lane. That said I hope they have bigger plans for him than a job to either Bryan or Reigns.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So they're going to break up Miz/Mizdow and Stardust/Goldust?

The tag team division is on life support as it is...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is great. I love it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Sandow 

:ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mizdow is :mark: worthy!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Mizdow mimicking Miz WHILE Miz is talking to him :lmao


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Miz is phenomenal


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

NOOO Mizdow is fired as a stunt double


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TB Tapp said:


> What is everyone eating with Raw tonight? I'm enjoying a ham and cheese sandwich with sriracha sauce.


Cornbeef and Cheese on toast with a sprinkling of white pepper and some brown sauce


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Miz is a fucking bellend isn't he. Hope Sandow fucks him up good when he turns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Building up this Miz/Mizdow feud. Weird to see in the midcard.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

They JUST DID THIS SHITTY ASSISTANT STORYLINE WITH BRIE AND NIKKI

This fucking company


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Glad Miz finally put Mizdow in his place.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz is so good as a heel


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Miz is the real MVP on the roster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A John Cena and Erick Rowan promo. This can't go well.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Great segment. And does anyone else feel like Cena is gettin old.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz fucking GOATING it up. He's plays a douche so well! :jay2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> They JUST DID THIS SHITTY ASSISTANT STORYLINE WITH BRIE AND NIKKI
> 
> This fucking company


All you do is bitch don't you? 
:maury


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz is a damn good heel :lmao


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WWE trying to get latino audiences with Sin Cara is pointless.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why are vince and/or the writers OBSESSED with personal assistant gimmicks

Like all the way back to Tajiri and fucking Regal this shit has been happening


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

MIZ VS MIZDOW MANIA 31 BOOK IT!!!


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Sad thing is The Miz is right .


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cena looked like a tired old man just now.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wow rowan can talk


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Not a huge fan of Miz but he's improved a lot. He works that gimmick really well.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks like whoever wrote that random Raw a few weeks ago where all the midcarders got promos is writing for tonight's show again,


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit even Rowan cuts better promos than reigns!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Building up this Miz/Mizdow feud. Weird to see in the midcard.


Agreed.

The Miz/Mizdow segment was awesome. Miz is an excellent talker and Mizdow just did an amazing job with facial expressions and selling everything he was saying. It was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Love how Rowan keeps his first mask while it's falling apart and taped together with duct tape. 

And Ziggler on that ramp just went nuts. XD


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena looks high as fuck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Serious Cena :Hall


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Awww Dammit. Rowan is gonna lose for sure now


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

John Cena is like "Stop talking to me you freak"


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nikki probably mad not even she could blow Cena like Rowan just did.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The stunt double gimmick is dead. Thank you.

:tucky


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TB Tapp said:


> What is everyone eating with Raw tonight? I'm enjoying a ham and cheese sandwich with sriracha sauce.



Got a couple gyros for my dinner while I watch Raw


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

The Swiss Cats is what Cesaro and Kidd should be called


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

once again the WWE pits two wrestlers against each other that dont need a loss

idiots


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hopefully Miz vs. Mizdow at Fast Lane??


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena aged like 10yrs since the rumble
Looking old as fuck


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rowan seems to have potential to have really good mic skills.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



Riptear said:


> Orton returns tonight to cost Rollins the match against Bryan. Bryan loses to Reigns at the hands of his Mania match. If Bryan loses at Fast Lane I'm not gonna complain.
> 
> That said, as much as I want Bryan to main event, Rollins deserves a main event spot more than even Bryan in my eyes right now both kayfabe as well as workrate wise at least based on _this _year alone.
> 
> Rollins should be the one to carry Reigns at Fast Lane. That said I hope they have bigger plans for him than a job to either Bryan or Reigns.


Rollins and Bryan both have had some pretty terrible matches with Reigns. I don't see a 20 minute main event being any better.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Aww, no Cena and Rowan makeout scene?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Has Rowan won a match since the Wyatt break up?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I enjoyed that little bit with Rowan and Cena.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ziggler letting his hair go back to its natural colour? =/


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rowan has some serious mic skills.

Talks calm and cool, and believable.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought John Boy was gonna give Rowan a new flourescent blue sheep mask to replace his tattered white one.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

MANIC_ said:


> Not a huge fan of Miz but he's improved a lot. He works that gimmick really well.


TBH Miz knocks most gimmicks out of the park, He doesn't get the credit he deserves


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who'd have thunk that Rowan can cut a good promo? Makes Reigns promos look like baby babble.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

volt28 said:


> Great segment. And does anyone else feel like Cena is gettin old.


well you know what they say, white does crack.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So Erick Rowan is playing the Apollo Creed role in this whole Rocky 4 rip off scenario? fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Holy shit even Rowan cuts better promos than reigns!!!


That caught me by surprise lol.. But yeah, He's actually a good talker.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good tag team match followed by 2 good segments and now a Ziggler match...nice.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Miz is so underrated. He's such a valuable mid-card heel. Can you imagine if he wasn't in the roster? There's absolutely _nothing_ to be invested in below Rusev on the card. Miz adds so much depth to a show that is booked like utter garbage outside of the upper mid-card.

I mean really, what is the most interesting story below Rusev on the card, that isn't Miz and Mizdow? Fucking Adam Rose? :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who'd have thunk that Rowan can cut a good promo? Makes Reigns promos look like baby babble.


Reigns is more like Big Daddy Cool Diesel.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

But Sin Cara is one-half of NXT Tag Team Champions

Also, where the hell is the bunny?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

barnesk9 said:


> TBH Miz knocks most gimmicks out of the park, He doesn't get the credit he deserves



He has always played a the heel character very well


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Is it just me or does Cena look exhausted?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The Miz/Mizdow segment was awesome. Miz is an excellent talker and Mizdow just did an amazing job with facial expressions and selling everything he was saying. It was a thing of beauty.


miz is a fine professional wrestler. he should be like ambrose and be in a lot of skits to highlight his character.

mizdow is crushing it the last couple months.

both are solid mid carders and should get occasional feuds with the main event


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, amazing promo there. Make you simpathize even more with Sandow while doing the same with hating Miz. 

After that Rowan promo, I believe that Rusev will kill the guy.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

MR-Bolainas said:


> WWE trying to get latino audiences with Sin Cara is pointless.


:vince5 you don't need Lucha Underground we've got Sin Cara dammit


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> The stunt double gimmick is dead. Thank you.
> 
> :tucky


Boo. They just had their best segment.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Reigns is more like Big Daddy Cool Diesel.


The is the exact vibe I get from Reigns whenever I see him and hear him talk. Diesel was a massive failure as champion, so shall Reigns.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Cena aged like 10yrs since the rumble
> Looking old as fuck


That's exactly what I was just thinking. The skin on his face looked like it was made of paper.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TromaDogg said:


> So Erick Rowan is playing the Apollo Creed role in this whole Rocky 4 rip off scenario? fpalm



:lana If Rowan dies, he dies.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Rowan is going to get decapitated by Rusev and it will help Cena reach a new level of inspiration.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Wow, amazing promo there. Make you simpathize even more with Sandow while doing the same with hating Miz.
> 
> .


Will Mizdow reveal himself to actually be Alex Riley perhaps?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rowan cut a much better promo than Reigns ever did. That's just... wow. And yet they're still full force behind Reigns.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



cookiepuss said:


> Well, if Reigns loses at FL, then it completely devalues the Royal Rumble. I mean, the simple fact they booked that match undermined the Royal Rumble match.
> 
> Since it's booked, I hope we can see Bryan vs Reigns because it's a very very fresh match up and I think most fans would love to see it anyway.


Royal Rumble hasn't mattered since 2006 when Mysterio won it and promptly put his shot on the line at No Way Out and lost it to Orton, and then they only further hammered home the Rumble wasn't that important when they had Cena use his shot at No Way Out in 2008 (where Orton DQ'd himself.)

This would be far from the first time the Rumble has been "devalued." Then there was 1999 where Vince McMahon won it...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nattie. Y'all want that Canadian bacon with a little maple syrup?


:trips5 oh yes


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Rollins and Bryan both have had some pretty terrible matches with Reigns. I don't see a 20 minute main event being any better.


Between the two though, I'd pick Rollins at this point over Bryan simply because there's an actual story there plus Reigns needs to be in a heel/face match. 

I'm a huge Bryan mark and everyone knows this but I also don't want Bryan to be the cause of Rollins floundering because I wouldn't want the same thing happening to Bryan. 

Whomever they pick tonight they need to set up a proper feud for either.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Boo. They just had their best segment.


It wasn't funny anymore. Sandow is better than that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They are telling Austin what he can and can not ask :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Are they seriously showing Stone Cold run his questions by a WWE production guy? :lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Another Radom match...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Will the podcast be avaiable to watch tomorrow?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Paige is as pale as WWE booking' sign :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bray is the best in the business


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Austin getting ready to ask no hard questions again


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

So does anyone no what the whole pregnant lady "it's coming" thing turned out to be for Bray Wyatt?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but Bray Wyatt is not eerie. 


That's right Cole, he's more like WCW's Raven...without the Flock.


and Raven's promos were more coherent.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never ever heard Bray mention 'fireflies' once but those dolts seem intent on mentioning every match he has.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

K so uhh... is Wyatt a face or a heel? Because I have no idea.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

wwffans123 said:


> Another Radom match...


Beats the same matches like they normally do at least.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Ask about Cesaro again Steve!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> So does anyone no what the whole pregnant lady "it's coming" thing turned out to be for Bray Wyatt?


Nothing, like 1000's of other story hooks.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuck off Bray..Most boring guy on the roster by far


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ziggler v Bray time!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> Reigns is more like Big Daddy Cool Diesel.


Kevin Nash can cut promos. Reigns can't. Sorry, breh.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Ziggler going maximum noodle tonight


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ziggler just got SHOT......oh wait it was just a punch. False alarm.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Bray is the best in the business


He's certainly one of them. And who knew he would be this popular during his Husky Harris phase?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they are telling austin to make sure he makes roman strong


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Huge Wyatt chants


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Berlino said:


> Fuck off Bray..Most boring guy on the roster by far


:trips4

That's why a casual crowd is cheering Lets go Wyatt and Lets go Ziggler.

:maury


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph is losing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dem Ziggler chants. :banderas


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

dueling chants

it's like the crowd fell asleep after the opening promo and is slowly starting waking up with the Ryback match :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I still do think it might have been better if Wyatt had won the Rumble.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Cena aged like 10yrs since the rumble
> Looking old as fuck


They're running a Portrait of Dorian Gray angle with Cena.
The WWE title/main event is the portrait, keeping him young.
Cena no longer the face of the company, means he ages quickly.
He'll look like Skeletor if they give him a third tier championship, the US title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I still do think it might have been better if Wyatt had won the Rumble.


Wyatt vs Lesnar would be :mark: worthy, but Vince doesn't know how to sell a match without good vs evil.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Ziggler just got SHOT......oh wait it was just a punch. False alarm.


If you locked up with Roman Reigns you wouldn't know what to do next. So stop criticizing Ziggler's selling until you know how to pro wrestler. 

You probably hate your own life.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bray Wyatt is one of the most interesting wrestlers on the promo...

I hope he wins this one.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kevin Nash can cut promos. Reigns can't. Sorry, breh.


Kevin Nash, yeah, but what about when he was just Diesel. Shawn Michaels did most of the talking, Diesel was just the muscle.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He's got new boots on tonight! - Booker :lol


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

"A darker Dolph Ziggler tonight." A little foreshadowing of a possible heel turn? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wyatt vs Ziggler is a PPV quality match. Good stuff.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

I mean, seriously, how often do you really look at a man's shoes?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

TwistedLogic said:


> Miz is so underrated. He's such a valuable mid-card heel. Can you imagine if he wasn't in the roster? There's absolutely _nothing_ to be invested in below Rusev on the card. Miz adds so much depth to a show that is booked like utter garbage outside of the upper mid-card.
> 
> I mean really, what is the most interesting story below Rusev on the card, that isn't Miz and Mizdow? Fucking Adam Rose? :lol



he deserves to be placed higher on the card .


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Bray might have won the match with that move", cuts to commercial. :cole


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wyatt vs Lesnar would be :mark: worthy, but Vince doesn't know how to sell a match without good vs evil.


Well if they were to ever to do a heel vs heel match, Wyatt and Lesnar would be it. It would be interesting to see how Brock would deal with Wyatt not being intimidated by him. But they seemed to tease Brock turning face at Rumble time, so they could just go ahead and make it happen if Wyatt won. It's just upsetting that they had guys like Wyatt do so well during the Rumble just to have them eliminated like it was nothing.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I always feel like I should be more interested in bray Wyatt than I am.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

They're just trying to get Reigns over by having him fight an uphill battle.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



CareerKiller said:


> Royal Rumble hasn't mattered since 2006 when Mysterio won it and promptly put his shot on the line at No Way Out and lost it to Orton, and then they only further hammered home the Rumble wasn't that important when they had Cena use his shot at No Way Out in 2008 (where Orton DQ'd himself.)
> 
> This would be far from the first time the Rumble has been "devalued." Then there was 1999 where Vince McMahon won it...


Except both Rey and Cena still wound up in their title matches anyway, and Vince winning was for storyline purposes(and at the time why not; he was the biggest heel on the roster).


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> If you locked up with Roman Reigns you wouldn't know what to do next. So stop criticizing Ziggler's selling until you know how to pro wrestler.
> 
> You probably hate your own life.


Yawn


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Bray might have won the match with that move", cuts to commercial. :cole


He did win with it
You obviously don't have the WWE app
:vince

LOL that was retarded as fuck
FUCK KEVIN DUNN


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Kevin Nash, yeah, but what about when he was just Diesel. Shawn Michaels did most of the talking, Diesel was just the muscle.


Diesel still cut promos. His heel work at the end of his WWF run was great... He did commentary a couple of times during HBK's matches while they were feuding and he was solid. Came out wearing that HBK shirt while they were feuding and goes, "what? I'm part of the kliq" :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

muttgeiger said:


> I always feel like I should be more interested in bray Wyatt than I am.


Wonder who's fault that is. :eyeroll

:vince3


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

jbhutto said:


> I mean, seriously, how often do you really look at a man's shoes?












:lmao This gif has potential to be used more often in these threads.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Cole thought he had 'em


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Yawn


Thank you for your irrelevant opinion.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> All you do is bitch don't you?
> :maury


Did you cancel your WWE Network subscription yet?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... to think what Bray and Ziggler could be if the WWE had gotten behind them long ago.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

This match needs more of the demon Kane


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think bray pooped himself.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Why is the Boogeyman there at Ringside?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Hot damn that clothesline :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

now if this was a ppv match, now is where they'd start trading big finishers and false finishers and lead to a 4* match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I swear, Bray has some of the deadliest clotheslines.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



Marv95 said:


> Except both Rey and Cena still wound up in their title matches anyway, and Vince winning was for storyline purposes(and at the time why not; he was the biggest heel on the roster).


I was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good DDT from Dolph.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

FlashPhotographer said:


> This match needs more of the demon Kane


It needs Vickie Guerrero and Jack Swagger and this will complete Dolph Ziggler retrogression back to 2011.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

That clothesline was sick.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

this has been longest match of the night


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/yn3ZTDx7ln/ 

possible spoiler


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*



LoveHateWWE said:


> *Do you think Seth or Bryan will be taking Reigns' spot at Wrestlemania against Brock due to the backlash?* Me personally I think it's BS if they change it. What's the point of the RR if every year they're going to change the outcome anyway? I didn't really want Roman to win but now that he has don't try and go back on it. That's the decision they chose to make so they should stick with it and work around it afterwards. There should be a fine line with the fans, give them what they want at times but don't let them DICTATE the show because now the booking is even more retarded. Reigns won the Rumble fair and square why would he have to "prove himself" again? (Triple H & Stephanie's words)
> 
> Thoughts? What do you think will happen?


*cue Ambrose "nope" gif*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MR-Bolainas said:


> this has been longest match of the night


Well if any of them deserve a good, long match it's these guys.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

genichiro tenryu mention!


best raw ever


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really good match so far.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking forward to the gif of Wyatt in the corner and that odd face he was making being used as a sexual reference in the future.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

what the fuck was that? Running superkick to the gullet?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> http://instagram.com/p/yn3ZTDx7ln/
> 
> possible spoiler


On snap! Repo man!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Did you cancel your WWE Network subscription yet?


Yes and then subscribed yesterday morning for the free month.
:hunter


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Three straight good matches. Best streak Raw's had in a bit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, everything gets a "This is Awesome" chant now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The commentary needs Tony Schiavone and Larry Zabisko.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

missed it by that much!!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Ziggler's bumping has somehow been transmitted to Wyatt during this match.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> Well if any of them deserve a good, long match it's these guys.


Been pretty good, too.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> http://instagram.com/p/yn3ZTDx7ln/
> 
> possible spoiler


RKO outta nowhere ! :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Thank you for your irrelevant opinion.


Yeah, well that's why Bray is going to smash Ziggler's ass and win this match. So there's that, we all can't be winners, and Ziggler knows that all too well. 

#Jobbing4Life #Midcard4Life


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Another great match


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

dat finish doe...10/10


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sister Abigail from outta nowhere! Good match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

good shit there.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Helllll of a match!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No sold the fame-asser :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That no sell...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Dolph jobbing to this mid card bum fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

So much for the Ziggler push... :draper2


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stop pushing bray Wyatt. He sucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No sold the hell out of that fameasser :lol

Nonetheless, great match boys :clap


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What made that match good was that while they teased multiple finishers, once one was hit, it was over. Take notes cenation leader.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So the fameasser doesn't work at all?! C'mon.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

If Dolph ever did break his collarbone, he wouldn't be able to lift his arm that high or be that agile!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DAT PURO SELLING


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Umm...WTF?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

Man, that was great.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat no-sell lol

Solid match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Good match,
Sick of Zigglers shtick of getting his ass kicked for 90% of the match

LOL fame asser more usless than a fucking atomic drop


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

This is Bray Wyatt's year!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice stuff! Sister Abigail outta nowhere.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid match between Bray and Dolph. Ziggler still looked like a valiant ass kicker even in defeat and Wyatt's momentum from the Rumble is still going strong. :clap


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wyatt was awesome tonight!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

NICE!!

Could u imagine Ziggler/HBK/Morrison/Shelton (all in their prime) in a fatal Four Way Iron Man Match for IC Title?


the mid card and main event is so strong right now, msotly great performers (except for Ryback and Reigns).


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Loved that. very good indeed.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

Berlino said:


> Dolph jobbing to this mid card bum fpalmfpalmfpalm


because Dolph Ziggler isn't a mid card bum?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bray is awesome.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Not a huge fan of that finish but yeah best match of the night so far. The fact that it got the most time helped as well.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Imagine if that was Cena popping up after the fame-asser. Man...

Great match though.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bray burying more pathetic jobbers like Ziggler. When is he going to face some REAL competition?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bryan confirmed to fight Dolph in an all star jobber's match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think Bray headlines Summerslam vs champ.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great match. Loved the finish.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> http://instagram.com/p/yn3ZTDx7ln/
> 
> possible spoiler


that must be orton 4 sure costing rollins match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Imagine if that was Cena popping up after the fame-asser. Man...
> 
> Great match though.


I was thinking the same thing :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm glad that they're putting Bray over again. Very good match, and I believe that Ziggler doesn't look bad at the end.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Linda McMahon for Roman Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No roman it's all to get you over. All for one


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton confirmed for tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton to screw Rollins.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Randy is back for sure.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Those three have great chemistry together, really seems like a family.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OUUUUUUUU MENTIONING ORTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay yay yay yay.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Orton screwing Rollins tonight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn you instagram link dude I just put the pieces together

SO SPOILED RIGHT NOW


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Talking about Orton? He will be here tonight! :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Could they make Orton's return any more obvious


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton confirmed for tonight


----------



## Salt&Vinegar (Dec 23, 2014)

Bray still relies too much on those rest holds. He's always been a bigger guy, but athletic too with the football background... I'd think he would be able to carry that weight without slowing down.

Good match -- Zigg sold the **** out of that Sister Abigail -- but it's a tendency with Bray that hobbles the build and excitement in some of his matches.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Uh Oh Randy is coming back tonight


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Randy Orton coming back tonight>!!!>!>!>!>???????!??


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This conversation pretty much confirms Orton will show up later.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

Randy interfering confirmed


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man... telegraphing orton aren't they?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm warming up to these backstage segments in private.

The "showing the Authority's true colours" kind of thing. They should do it more often because a lot of their decisions are questionable.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Randy's gonna screw Rollins.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

GEE I WONDER IF RANDY ORTON IS GOING TO RETURN TONIGHT


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MR-Bolainas said:


> that must be orton 4 sure costing rollins match


Yeah Rollins just mentioned Orton in this backstage promo, that's Orton for sure.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like the guy in the instagram pic is Orton, Rollins/Steph/HHH are all talking about him.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Well Orton is coming back :mark::mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE shows it's hand mentioning Orton to the ten people that don't know Orton was coming back tonight.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Stepph wants to bang Rollins


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Ortons gonna get Bryan the win, then Reigns will beat Bryan at FL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That scene had a very mw4m vibe to it, lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well now they mentioned him so he has to be coming back.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This pretty much confirm Orton coming back tonight.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

they just mentioned Orton, so the hidden covered man must be him

Rollins Screw incoming


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The mandatory 10:00 pm Divas match is next.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ecoces said:


> because Dolph Ziggler isn't a mid card bum?


He is booked like that yeah
He has more wrestling ability in his left bollock than Bray will ever have


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Stephanie burying the IWC/crowd:

"We have to appease the fans a little bit".

She knows you who ca cancelled after the Rumble would come back for the free month of February.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah Orton is gonna RKO OUTTA NOWHERE tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So does this mean Bryan is putting over Reigns? And how is that going to appease the fans?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy Crap I haven't been this excited for Orton in a long long time


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Orton v Rollins for FL. 
Imokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


cool spot.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

So is Orton confirmed for tonight?


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Shame Orton's gonna come out mid match and cost him the roll up, i'd go crazy if his music hit instead


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brining up Randy Orton for absolutely no reason?

Guy in the front row confirmed as Orton smh.

Have WWE just lost the concept of Suprise altogether?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Orton to come back and RKO Rollins tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm back. Got done playing Guilty Gear online for now. How was the Ziggler/Wyatt match?


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

Berlino said:


> Dolph jobbing to this mid card bum fpalmfpalmfpalm





Berlino said:


> He is booked like that yeah
> He has more wrestling ability in his left bollock than Bray will ever have


too bad he doesn't have the personality or charisma which is major factors in the WWE.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm back. Got done playing Guilty Gear online for now. How was the Ziggler/Wyatt match?


It was great!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Was Randy Orton a heel or a face on his last time on RAW?

I can't remember, I remember him hating Seth Rollins though and how HHH and Steph were coddling him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So....

Orton screws Rollins tonight...and rumor of Ziggler screwing Bryan at FL?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd burst out laughing if that guy with his face covered was Dio.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

volt28 said:


> Hmmm


It's Sting! :surprise:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Steph eye banged the hell out of Rollins.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Nice going writers... way to spoil the outcome of the ME fpalm


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

heel_turn said:


> She knows you who ca cancelled after the Rumble would come back for the free month of February.


You know that's for new subscribers. So, I doubt that.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki should do porn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So top faces......Cena/Roman/Orton/Bryan/Ambrose/Dolph.

2 guys will turn soon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh god Bellas on commentary

uttahere


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao

Brie tryin' to act all bad ass. 

:maury


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Paige time


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

volt28 said:


> Hmmm


That must fuckin suck for Orton to sit there for 3 hours all covered up. must be sweating bullets


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

PacoAwesome said:


> Steph eye banged the hell out of Rollins.


Haha that's what I was thinking too!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Was Randy Orton a heel or a face on his last time on RAW?


He was a tweener on the verge of turning full babyface.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My fuck, Nikki looking great tonight.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

X Spectrum said:


> Randy's gonna screw Rollins.


Sure seems that way. But do they have reigns beat DB at fast lane then? That seems counterproductive... 

I guess Bryan could conceivably go over, but I'm just not seeing it at this point


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Nikki ut


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> It was great!


Alright. I'll catch the match later then. Thanks.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh lord PAIGE LOOKS GOOOOOOOD


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Jesus, Nikki Bella. Those knockers. 

I'll be right back, guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm back. Got done playing Guilty Gear online for now. How was the Ziggler/Wyatt match?


It was


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Nikki looks so scrumptious


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki's left boob = Chocolate Milk
Nikki's right boob = Whole Milk


I can't decide.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Wait... where did that pop come from?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Coked up Orton pls :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nikki looks better without red lipstick


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Guy under a mask?










:cole 'AW SON OF A DARN IT!'


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> :trips4
> 
> That's why a casual crowd is cheering Lets go Wyatt and Lets go Ziggler.
> 
> :maury


The same casual crowd that was cheering Jimmy Uso ?Your point is what exactly?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Paige looking soooooo hot


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The Bellas <3


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"She has no friends, you can't trust anyone like that..."

Yea, I love how you've stopped the "Be a Star" campaign WWE...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

volt28 said:


> Hmmm


That is Randy Orton.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

volt28 said:


> Hmmm


Maybe its a shamed Seahawks fan

:draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> That must fuckin suck for Orton to sit there for 3 hours all covered up. must be sweating bullets


Thought you were going to say Orton having to sit through this trash product for 3 hours.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

WHY THE FUCK ARE PAIGE AND ALICIA FIGHTING THEY ARE FRIENDS IN TOTAL DIVAS ALSO WHY DO THE STORYLINES REVOLVE AROUND THE STORYLINES IN THE OTHER SHOW


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jesus... they really are trying to leach off the Superbowl... and with the Bellas at that. Desperate.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, that was actually awesome Paige :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Nikki should do porn


when john dumps her, it will probably happen


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

The Bellas are terrible.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> He was a tweener on the verge of turning full babyface.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Berlino said:


> The same casual crowd that was cheering Jimmy Uso ?Your point is what exactly?


That Jimmy Uso is over and is a star and Wyatt is a star whose going to destroy Undertaker at Wrestlemania Berlino.

:trips7


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> That is Randy Orton.



Sure is


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alica atass


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This Bella commentary is terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki making fun of others wearing makeup.

:ti


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

#FUCKYOUBELLATWINS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the good match stops at three then. And commentary takes a nosedive.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

MUTE THE BELLAS.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Bellas. End this match please.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Sky


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige's top is falling apart. oh no........


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki has kind of a raspy voice....must suck a lot of cock


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

COMMERCIAL BREAK :vince


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

volt28 said:


> Hmmm


https://twitter.com/realboogey/status/561220767992381440 

Also what the fuck just happened?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL Sky Sports


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Maybe its a shamed Seahawks fan
> 
> :draper2


:done


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Haters gonna hate but bellas gonna ball!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Uh.. is Raw down for you guys as well? All kinds of fucked up in Canada.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Clicked back onto RAW and Nikki dropping some truth on the so called 'anti-divas'.

Never thought I'd like something a Bella said so much, but damn is that true.

The "I'm not like other girls" is such a tired gimmick and a tired real life mentality.*


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you Stephanie McMahon for shoving these talentless floosies down our throats.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Sky Sports just lost its feed, dafuq? The show that bad Sky plugged it?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

We are experiencing technical difficulties.

Sportsnet


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> This Bella commentary is terrible.



Rather have a Reigns fairy tale promo at this point.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao Sky have had enough of this shit as well.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Technical difficulties here in Toronto.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow feed over here cut out lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

so Nikki, u saying "they hate us cause they aint us?" 

Anywayz, they need to bring Dr. Shelby in a do an angle where they tap into Paige's inability at holding friendships. Sure many of the female fans will relate ....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA. Raw is off the air lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

sky broke again :lol


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, there goes my stream of Sky Sports. XD


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF are the Bellas talking about? Being different? You ain't different, you're the prototypical woman "wrestler" that Vince wants.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank god they are finally not talking anymore.... uuuugh.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Y'all just proving what great heels the Bellas are.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

Nip slip caused them to pull the plug


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is Brie mode trying to act bad ass? lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sportsnet in Canada just went offline...shit


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So it's now obvious that Bryan beats Rollins..I just hope they have a 5 star match first.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAT ASS DOE!! :durant3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Another rollup win in a divas match. I'm shocked.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ecoces said:


> too bad he doesn't have the personality or charisma which is major factors in the WWE.


Them two major factors the main face of the business for the last ten year John Cena is oozing?


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Alicia isn't my favorite, but I would still lick her b-hole.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I thought that was the hacker gimmick at first haha 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Technical difficulties in the U.K. it seems and here in Canada as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bellas saying balls excites me.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikki pipebomb cut


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Poor Paige's family, they stay up til 4AM in the UK to watch her on RAW and they dont see her win :lol


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

NO! Sky Sports just went black
"_We`re really sorry for this temporary fault_"

edit. So who won??


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khNURL_WY80


It's true, though. He was still part of The Authority and by the end of the night, they turned on him.

What a great time for a technical difficulty.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did they just NWO paige? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Nikki and Brie= NWO!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

bellaWo!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tanning spray. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. This is..........................yeah.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Beautiful People did it better.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:fuckthis

Technical difficulties during the Paige match?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

DEVASTATING SPRAY PAINTS


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why is Brie mode trying to act bad ass? lol


It's so cringeworthy :lmao

Especially that segment with Paige on SmackDown.

Acting all bad ass.

:maury

:woah


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh lord during black history month...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

NWO chants!!!!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Are they the NWO now?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

NWO chants :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

FO-FO-FO LIFE 

FO LIFE


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Dat NWO spray paint


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Great body Nikki. Should show it off in the future.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nwo chants lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA. Raw is off the air lol.



Apparently the Bellas awful commentary shut down Raw in Canada and the UK judging by the posts here :lol


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

That was a bit fucked up, legit offended by the bellas there


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Bellas need to go back to their old profession, their street corner misses them


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Then it comes back on when the Divas match finishes.

This is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Michael Cole you don't even sound like you feel bad for paige


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

BLACK history month :troll


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least this seems to be leading to PaigeJ... god the Bella twins just drag everything down. Crowd was into Paige but the moment the Bellas got involved it went quiet.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Be a star.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Give me Bryan vs Rollins already


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

technical difficulties in canada..smh


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO :vince


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The Raw preview tonight mentioned how last week Paige was snowed in with her friends Rosa Mendez and Alicia Fox. Haha


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

WaheemSterling said:


> https://twitter.com/realboogey/status/561220767992381440
> 
> Also what the fuck just happened?


I was hoping for Bubba Ray Dudley.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> That was a bit fucked up, legit offended by the bellas there


You didn't enjoy that? :vince2


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

COMMERCIAL BREAK BETWEEN THE COMMERCIAL BREAKS :vince :vince2 :vince$


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> It was


Lmao, I definitely have to catch it later then.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> BLACK history month :troll


:lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Alright. I'll catch the match later then. Thanks.


No problem, it's worth it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though she and her sister are a solid C+ each when it comes to looks, I gotta hand it to Nikki for having her donk and teddies look very commendable tonight. bama


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol...well at least it went down for the divas match.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

How can anyone hate on the Bellas right now? They are running the Divas division. Nikki especially is on top of her game and could get the D as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sting is just a dirty no good vigilante.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So wwe eliminated the chamber (per what PWinsider replied to my question) because the structure doesn't fit in the modern day arena's.

I call total BS on that-they continue to coddle the children I mean the Roster. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Thought you were going to say Orton having to sit through this trash product for 3 hours.


That too, but at the end of the day he is making 7 figure paychecks so he can tough it out for 3 hours.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

The Bellas weren't bad on commentary. Nikki also didn't lie about Paige's supposed anti-diva gimmick. Nikki also looked amazing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Miz is a Hollywood megastar. He's going to be on Sirens. What a huge role for The Miz. :mark:


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Racist as. Let's give her some color. Black spray paint. Black history month. Are you kidding me.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The girls do such shitty heel tactics.

It would have been cool if Nikki hit Paige in the face with the belt.

That's not PG though. fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> At least this seems to be leading to PaigeJ... god the Bella twins just drag everything down. Crowd was into Paige but the moment the Bellas got involved it went quiet.



Crowd was definitely into Paige, nice to see


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> The Raw preview tonight mentioned how last week Paige was snowed in with her friends Rosa Mendez and Alicia Fox. Haha


'friends'


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

heel_turn said:


> The Bellas weren't bad on commentary. Nikki also didn't lie about Paige's supposed anti-diva gimmick. Nikki also looked amazing.


What in the actual fuck are you talking about? They were AWFUL on commentary.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully, they give Rollins/Bryan alot of time. Probably won't, though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NWO4LYFE BITCHEZ :nikki


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SP103 said:


> So wwe eliminated the chamber (per what PWinsider replied to my question) because the structure doesn't fit in the modern day arena's.
> 
> I call total BS on that-they continue to coddle the children I mean the Roster.
> 
> ...



Corporate spin for they can't afford to put it up in arenas anymore


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> That Jimmy Uso is over and is a star and Wyatt is a star whose going to destroy Undertaker at Wrestlemania Berlino.
> 
> :trips7


Jimmy Uso is a star is he?
kay


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

volt28 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noob saibot :mark:


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Paige is a cutey. Sometimes pale skin works on girls.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These shitty USA Network shows.

:lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose segment
Wyatt vs Dolph

2 watchable segments.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why is this taking up time


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Berlino said:


> Jimmy Uso is a star is he?
> kay


Guess you're stuck in 1999.

The USO's are stars and where ever they go the crowd cheers for them.

:woah

Stop being so delusional.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Spray paint..Spray paint..Spray paint!!!
Im glad she got the win and man that reaction was amazing [But]..Spray paint!!!

I thought i was going to be her retaliation??
Maybe they are saving it for smackdown??

Cant wait until that belt is off nikki. Paige or anyone else please!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz in the shitty USA show.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Feb 3, 2015)

I might be too late but i just made an account. On a northern lights suplex, paiges zipper on her top came undone and she needed time to fix it. That is why your feeds went out


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Surprisingly, I don't hate sirens as much as I though I would.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Well I hope they let Paige respond with scathing promo next week because they just let Nikki bury her on commentary.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Miz is the best heel in the WWE right now. Can tell he's an actor


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm just going to leave this here.


>


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TheGmGoken said:


>


unk


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

muttgeiger said:


> Sure seems that way. But do they have reigns beat DB at fast lane then? That seems counterproductive...
> 
> I guess Bryan could conceivably go over, but I'm just not seeing it at this point


I'm thinking a double countout.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz going apeshit on Mizdow :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I CAME TO PLAYYYY :dance


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Poor Mizdow...


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

Got damn I spit out my Hennessy when Miz checked Mizdow just now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Miz in the shitty USA show.


USA Network has so many bad shows it's not even funny.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Apparantly Boogeyman is at Raw in the crowd, completely masked:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562449556403924992


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

volt28 said:


> Hmmm



I'm here to screw over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Sandow is the one true GOAT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Was kinda hoping Mizdow came out as Sin Cara's stunt double. That could've been epic.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How can you not love the Miz lol.

Hopefully this match is quick though....just give time to Bryan and Rollins.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess they had some left over pyro from Brock's entrances for Sin Cara.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Miz in the shitty USA show.


Raw?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol we're going to have The Boogeyman interfere in the main event in 2015?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz doing his best impressions of a hummingbird in the corner


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

That fucking flapping Miz does with his arms cracks me up :lel


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

He still does that trampoline entrance?

.... And they still use pyro on him?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Apparantly Boogeyman is at Raw in the crowd, completely masked:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562449556403924992


What a disappointment lol.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

mizdow over in dead crowd


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

volt28 said:


> Hmmm


IT'S, IT'S CM PUNK!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Corporate spin for they can't afford to put it up in arenas anymore


So this means no more Chamber...ever? :cry :mj2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol The Miz is a great heel.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

tyler breeze needs to be with the Miz. It would be a great way to debut him. Maybe as Miz's personal stylist.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, not interested in Miz vs Hunico


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> USA Network has so many bad shows it's not even funny.


and they cancel their best shows like Psych, burn notice, 4400, and the dead zone.

Suits is a pretty great show though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure if Wolverine or Sin Cara ?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Paige is a cutey. Sometimes pale skin works on girls.


yeah, she's cute. 

Doesn't work on the redhead girl tho. What a SHAME!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sin Cara really should just be an NXT exclusive talent at this point.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

So Tonight has had great matches and we still have Bryan Vs Rollins to come!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

So is it even a debate anymore that paige is the most over diva right now?:grin2:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What the....that can't be the boogeyman.

smh..if Boogeyman interrupts the main event...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz wrestling Sin Cara's stunt double.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Mizdow reminds me of prime Eugene


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Rey Mysterio :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz Vs. Mizdow for Wrestlemania please!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dem boos :lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

They should call up Mojo Rawley to do these jobs. Sin Cara just doesn't fit it


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Miz might just be the best heel on the roster - by that I mean you can't not hate his fucking guts. :clap


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I think there's definitely a bit of reality in what Stephanie said to Roman in the opening segment. I think they're giving him 3 weeks to truly get over and prove to everyone that he deserves that spot he's been put in. If you asked me right now I don't think they even have the finish determined for the match at Fast Lane...I'd say they are 65% sure they're sticking with Reigns vs. Lesnar, but they want/need to see how he rises in the face of adversity.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

islesfan13 said:


> So is it even a debate anymore that paige is the most over diva right now?:grin2:



With AJ gone on vacation it isn't, when she gets back it will be


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol WWE desperately trying to cover up Orton's secret by spouting BS like Boogeyman.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Miz is doing great heel work.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> They should call up Mojo Rawley to do these jobs. Sin Cara just doesn't fit it


they can call him MoJobber Rawley


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> IT'S, IT'S CM PUNK!


Nope:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561220767992381440


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> http://instagram.com/p/yn3ZTDx7ln/
> 
> possible spoiler


It could be Orton but the build and the hat makes it look like Bully Ray doesn't it? 

That's who I'd think it was, but given that Steph and Triple H essentially spoiled it already by mentioning him in that promo with Rollins, I think it's pretty much been given away already.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

WaheemSterling said:


> Mizdow reminds me of prime Eugene


Eugene. Miss that guy. :cry


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Bryan vs Rollins already FFS.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The boogeyman WTF?
HAHAHA
it's either orton or sheamus


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sandow standing there is more entertaining than this match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thought this would be a shorter match to be honest.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Nope:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561220767992381440


lol


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=684742158283309&permPage=1
That just reminded me of SinCaraMania.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright, let's wrap this match up already.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT HEAT!

DAT POP FOR MIZDOW!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is great LMBO


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuck. please not the boogeyman...that'll be terrible.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Sin Cara means winner tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sin Cara beating Miz.

:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Sandow.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lmao


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

So that masked man has just sat in that for 3 hours for absolutely no reason?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh fuck the Boogeyman, seriously.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Good to see Roman in the old Shield gear, that new stuff he's been wearing looked shitty.

By the way, I'm on board with him main eventing WM now. You've already this far so you might as keep going.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I feel like we just saw this exact storyline with Adam Rose and The Bunny...


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Nope:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561220767992381440


David OTUNGA?


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

So Orton screws Seth tonight That means they have reigns go over Bryan at fast lane. Don't see how that is damage control 

Guess they can have Ziggler turn heel and cost Bryan. Put a lot of heat on zig.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

No way that's boogeyman. It's a giant ruse, they knew people would notice Orton.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Damiem Wyatt!!!!


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Mizdik :cole


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I really don't get the point of Taker vs Wyatt


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

He has to be talking about Taker ! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray is talking about the undertaker, for damn sure.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Love how Sandow can just stand totally still and still get good cheers.

Also, WYATT VS TAKER!?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Guess you're stuck in 1999.
> 
> The USO's are stars and where ever they go the crowd cheers for them.
> 
> ...


So because a load of women and children who know fuckall about wrestling cheer for them that makes them stars?

Has the last ten year of Cena bullshit not taught you anything?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bray Vs. Taker. There you go.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Building up to Bray/Taker. :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Holy shit...that was terrifying!

Love Bray!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

CoverD said:


> What in the actual fuck are you talking about? They were AWFUL on commentary.


Well, for one Nikki credited Paige as a tough opponent.
They also addressed that Paige can't be trusted as a friend.
They addressed her anti-diva gimmick as a farce on the account that Paige does exactly the same routine as the other divas (and a subtle at AJ - "Girls come and go and make fun of us for wearing makeup").

They're no AJ on commentary, but their alpha female sorority girl shtick is working getting a reaction out of you. Sure, call it X-Pac heat to comfort you.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Raw?


:maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord they're going to drag Taker into this aren't they?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Taker vs Bray :mark:


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Taker is wrestling at Mania, nice


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Berlino said:


> So because a load of women and children who know fuckall about wrestling cheer for them that makes them stars?
> 
> Has the last ten year of Cena bullshit not taught you anything?


Cena bullshit?

He's your only star damnit!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Please make Bray the new taker


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice little promo from Wyatt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OK, that was a fucking awesome promo from Bray. FIND HIM, UNDERTAKAH!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sigh when the dirtshits are right

bray vs taker

like 1yr too late 
Fuck you Viince


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> No way that's boogeyman. It's a giant ruse, they knew people would notice Orton.


Yep... That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryani s the dragon, you fat fuck.]

Braydow confirmed.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wyatt vs Taker

:mj2


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

Is Bray calling out The Undertaker?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Building up to Bray/Taker. :mark:


Hope that's what it was. Was worried it might be Boogeyman since apparently he's in the crowd right now, and man would that be a big let down. I do not want to see a Bray/Boogeyman feud.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Berlino said:


> So because a load of women and children who know fuckall about wrestling cheer for them that makes them stars?
> 
> Has the last ten year of Cena bullshit not taught you anything?


everybody likes the usos even men

because the usos are very good tag team and know how to wrestle


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This just proves that Sandow can be a huge face and Miz is a top level heel if they don't make him look stupid like they did against Cena before forgetting about him for a long time. Poor guy gets way too much shit from this board when he's always been a great heel and a wrestler that at least won't drag a match down and can actually be in some good matches time to time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Necramonium said:


> Nope:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/561220767992381440


Vacant is... the Boogeyman?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Holy shit...that was terrifying!
> 
> Love Bray!


Terrifying? are you 8 year old ?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Wyatts such a badass!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuck these random matches, can we please just have BRyan/Rollins already?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bray Wyatt issued a challenge to Miz?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

O__________________O 

holy shit. Yeah that frightened even me, and that for sure scared the shit out of kids. 

yeah, any literature student, any theology student will tell you all of Bray's assumed names are the things the Devil has been called in literature and in holy books. 

This was for the Dead Man for sure.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wyatt vs Taker...holy shit!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Oh lord they're going to drag Taker into this aren't they?


 "Drag" him in to what? The feud that he was specifically designed to be a part of?


----------



## Salt&Vinegar (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh wow... "The new face of fear" and "Find me!"

Bray is so good.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bray Wyatt fucking rules.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Does taker job two manias in a row? :Shrug


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hopefully Undertaker will return as Ministry Undertaker and sacrifice half the roster every week up til Mania.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Any one got pics of Paiges' nip slip?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DAT FUCKING WYATT PROMO SO AMAZING 
NEW MONSTER VS OLD MONSTER


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

taker vs bray fpalm and they have sting in wwe now double fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> Does taker job two manias in a row? :Shrug


After winning the previous 21 times. I think he could handle that.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Berlino said:


> Terrifying? are you 8 year old ?


Cmon..that was pretty creepy


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Any one got pics of Paiges' nip slip?


This, please.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> Does taker job two manias in a row? :Shrug


If he's facing Wyatt then he has to. Bray losing to Undertaker would only hurt Bray, and it's not like Taker needs the win.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RUSEV CRUSH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Does taker job two manias in a row? :Shrug


Or taker barely wins this year and bray retires both taker and kane at wm32.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

This Bryan/Rollins match is gonna be pretty short isn't it?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Leaving so little time for Bryan/Rollins!? That's not best for business :trips3


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Please make Bray the new taker


He'll never be. He's just not nearly as good as Taker. Even if they try to write his gimmick in that way, it still won't be like Taker.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Seth just fuckin' quoted WCW's old slogan...I love him.


So do I, but he'll probably get in trouble for that, slip of the tongue.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What is this...?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wyatt vs. Taker build up has the potential to be amazing.

The match quality maybe not so, but if the build up is any good then that could be mostly irrelevant.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

p862011 said:


> everybody likes the usos even men
> 
> because the usos are very good tag team and know how to wrestle


Usos are amazing, they just haven't been given a chance to really show it, but they consistently just put on 3 star matches, nothing more, nothing less, which makes them become stale at this moment. 

They need to do TLC or ladder matches exclusively for tag team, start a hardyz/ Edge and Christian rivalry. I really do think a ladder match at mania between Cesaro/Kidd and Usos, or Usos and Stardust/Goldust will show the naysayers what Usos are made of.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Bryan gonna be like 8 minutes.

:ti


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This should last about a minute :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was a fantastic promo from Bray. I've gotten tired of his ramblings but when he actually has context behind them and you know that they mean something they really are pretty great.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana Crush him Rusev!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Jesus christ, first time I'm watching this show live in ages and wow you don't realize how fucking long it is.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Does taker job two manias in a row? :Shrug


He's gonna lose the next 20 to even up his record


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana's legs :moyes1

Lana's ass atass


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lana


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

OddSquad said:


> Leaving so little time for Bryan/Rollins!? That's not best for business :trips3


Because it'll be some BS interference instead of a real match :/


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Taker loses to Bray, Wins vs Sting at WM32 retires


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Novak Djokovic said:


> "Drag" him in to what? The feud that he was specifically designed to be a part of?


Drag him into another match where he looks old and tired and about to die.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd treat Lana like the whore she is....

Oops I forgot this is a PG show. Oh well :draper2


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

cena vs rusev at FL 4 the US Championship


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So much for the WWE's manufactured guys not getting big pops...Ryback got a bigger pop than Ziggler.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

cavs25 said:


> Does taker job two manias in a row? :Shrug


Undertaker dd say that eventually it would come the time that he is put down. That was last year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very eerie, yet awesome... Taker vs Wyatt!! :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe to get more heat, they should have Rusev put the Bulgarian flag over fallen opponents? Used to work in the old UWF


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

just let Rusev squash this jobber Rowan.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn forgot how much I like Rowan's theme


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> After winning the previous 21 times. I think he could handle that.


I hope so, but I don't trust this company hil


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Time for Apollo Rowan to take a beating.


----------



## Salt&Vinegar (Dec 23, 2014)

SOMEONE MAKE ROWAN A TITANTRON.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How was Bray's misplaced promo (proper promos come after commercial break, not right at the end of the match) a challenge to the Undertaker. 


Bray is not even on the same level. 

I took it as a challenge to Miz since the promo improperly played back.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Dat entrance music? Is Rowan Japanese?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

lol at "D-von get the contracts" sign.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Bray Wyatt fucking rules.


Better beat Taker.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rowan's theme is amazing.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Any one got pics of Paiges' nip slip?


What!?! This happened? Is this Iowa?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> I'd treat Lana like the *whore* she is....
> 
> Oops I forgot this is a *PG show*. Oh well :draper2


You mean, lady?

:vince2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Wyatt vs. Taker build up has the potential to be amazing.
> 
> The match quality maybe not so, but if the build up is any good then that could be mostly irrelevant.


It has the potential unless the WWE messes it up like they did with Y2j and Wyatt and Ambrose and Wyatt...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Taker is done..Its leading up to a Bray vs Boogeyman feud


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rowan about to job too.

2 out of 3 losing. Such great returns. :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Can we get Lana back into the rings...those legs.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins/Bryan gonna be like 8 minutes.
> 
> :ti


Raw usually goes 10 min past the hour so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev Putria

Rusev SquashKa


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rowen is such a jobber


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Camera botch


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm assuming the IWC is all excited about Rollins vs Bryan. Two independent guys in a big match. I'm so excited. #sarcasm


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Lana is the hottest United States champion ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go home cameraman, you're drunk.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wyatt vs the Boogeyman would be such an epic fail its not even funny.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Raw usually goes 10 min past the hour so I wouldn't worry too much


I know. Just wishful thinking on my part, thats all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Any one got pics of Paiges' nip slip?


What? When?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK now the production is going into the tank. Random cuts, black screens, cuts to the audience during moves, the hell is going on?


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

I get the distinct impression this referee is a real simpleton.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope Cena gets destroyed so badly by Rusev


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> How was Bray's misplaced promo (proper promos come after commercial break, not right at the end of the match) a challenge to the Undertaker.
> 
> 
> Bray is not even on the same level.
> ...


 How was it not clear? "You let fear turn in to love and admiration" speaks exactly to The Undertaker.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoever is in charge of camera angles is pissing me off. So glad we have replays to make up for the fuck ups.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

just imagine Wyatt doing one of his promos in the dark with the smoke and Taker just appears behind him.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Did the camera censored the kick? :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMFAO geeky Rowen the jobber.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Bryan wins tonight..he'll likely lost at FL..maybe Sheamus will cost him?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So instead of giving us Ryback vs Rusev, they give us Erik Rowan vs Rusev.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So John cena doesn't come save his friend.... Again.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What? When?


I must have missed it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and Cena is just watching this back stage with his smug look on is face.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Classic Cena, Not help anybody :cena5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Berlino said:


> Taker is done..Its leading up to a Bray vs Boogeyman feud


Fucking no. Please for the love of god no.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Why does almost everyone fall asleep on Rusev's Accolade? lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What a great friend Cena is :maury


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rusev just killed a bitch.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

southrnbygrace said:


> I'm assuming the IWC is all excited about Rollins vs Bryan. Two independent guys in a big match. I'm so excited. #sarcasm


Well, while we watch that match, you can go jack off to pictures of Roman Reigns. Win/Win.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow with that Squash, How will Cena ever be able to overcome Rusev :cena


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Is this really gonna be a squash?

Also, Why do they turn the camera away right as Rusev hits a kick?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

There was a Paige nip slip? I need picks of that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lana, best mic worker in WWE (not Paul E)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 to save America.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lana's cleavage is the real MVP.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rusev is Bulgarian


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> There was a Paige nip slip? I need picks of that.




did someone say Paige nip slip


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL I'm loving this "cinematic treat"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Man, I really feel bad for Rowan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Americans... Shows Sheamus.. Lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> I must have missed it


I think some countries jumped the gun with the zipper breaking and led to the implication a slip happened. I didn't see it either though and never lost the feed.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What...the...fuck...is...this...shit...?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana private home videos!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This vignette is fucking great.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> Lana's cleavage is the real MVP.


:kd Yes it is


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I would drink Lana's bathwater, that's how hot she is.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Crush!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Build a villain up even more so right before they get defeated by the main protagonist. Storytelling 101

R.I.P. Rusev's career.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

What a good friend Cena is, hustle loyalty respect rise above helping mates


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Was about to say, where are the Black wrestlers for the first RAW of February. 


But that movie will suffice i guess.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

hahaha unreal botch


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

You're not even Russian...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

Flag botch


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the Apprecation Again Cena :cena5


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, the flag botched.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Flag fail!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLWWE Flag botch.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor Rusev. His career is over on 3/29/15.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL flag fail.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

lol @ how well that Botch actually works. Rusev and Lana perfectly selling it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So:

Rowan = Apolo Creed.
Cena = Rocky.
Rusev = Drago.

:vince5


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> did someone say Paige nip slip


:ha Goddamnit, you're killing me


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stad said:


> I would drink Lana's bathwater, that's how hot she is.


Damn, so damn thirsty ROFL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Vince is irate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

checkcola said:


> Lana, best mic worker in WWE (not Paul E)


K, that's enough Internet for you for one day.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Fucking no. Please for the love of god no.


Why else was the boogeyman sat ringside with his face covered up .
Knowing this company its nailed on


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Botch! :heyman6


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ha flag botch. Now Jericho come out rip it down and kick it around 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol botchamania


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice save rusev

Good job


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> Lana's cleavage is the real MVP.


I'd put it over any day, twice on sundays


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev is amazing, he played off that botch perfectly. Fast thinker


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I think some countries jumped the gun with the zipper breaking and led to the implication a slip happened. I didn't see it either though and never lost the feed.


Probably but loved her pop. Shes damn over now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is Reigns gassed from just watching raw lol

i love how Bryan is laughing at how awful Reigns is on the mic


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

These two are fucking amazing... everyone else would have stared blankly and these two just make it look like it was supposed to happen. God... Rusev is just continually growing on me and Lana... well, she's fucking lana. Nuff said.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That flag botch was 10/10


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Russian Flag botch

Russian Flag to be buried by Cena :cena2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LMAO at the Russian flag botch completely taking the piss out of Rusev and Lana's threat. :heston


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lol Even the flags job to Cena.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bryan is such a troll. 


This is how a promo is done Rusev.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That Flag is at half staff. Looking at Lana, I am not.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL Reigns towering over midget Bryan 

:ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dat reigns heel turn!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rusev and Lana
:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

heel Roman


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, was Reigns laying around in the lockerroom for 2 hrs or so?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol no problem


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reigns heelin' it up!! :lol


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Fuck off Reigns.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Whoever made that thread about Reigns being 5'11 just :booklel :booklel :booklel


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rollins!!!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The money match is ironically Reigns vs Bryan


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Kudos to Rusev and Lana to safe face after the flag failed. XD


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Reigns was much better tonight. Gotta be fair


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Dat promo by Reigns. Da look doin' work


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

About time they let Reigns be serious instead of giving him corny lines


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bryan got owned. 



Bo-lieve that. :reigns.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sin Cara like REVENGE Bitch


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roman giving no fucks. Now thats how Roman should talk all the time


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

"I don't get mad, I get even", wow that was fucking hideous by Reigns. 

And Bryan has been really gross tonight. Why does he keep walking up to Reigns with a cheesy smile as if he should be happy that he essentially invalidated his Rumble win.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"No Problem"

Ok then....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I suddenly can't wait to see Bryan tie up Reigns like a pretzel.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Rusev and Lana did play that off really well. kudos to them.

Bryan height is so distracting. Rollings and Reigns could step on him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> how is Reigns gassed from just watching raw lol


Well if it was most Raws then he's be as tired as we would be.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

"Get the hell out of my locker room!"

I'm 100% convinced now, they're setting the stage for a slow burn heel turn for Reigns.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

That wasn't a reigns heel turn or even teasing a heel turn. Do some people just think anyone opposing Bryan is a heel?


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Reigns is such a shitty actor hahaha


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Are they turning Reigns heel?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> LOL Reigns towering over midget Bryan
> 
> :ti


"Hey Bryan, can you hear me down there?" lol Poor Bryan. Imagine how he would look against Lesnar?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Yup Bryan is to Reigns
what foley was to Rock

Not good ppl not good

Reigns pretty good in that segment tho
Looked real strong


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Reigns: "Is that a threat?"
Bryan: "Um... no...?"

Haha, fuck out of here. If there's no heel turn there, I'll be astonished.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

All the botches on this show. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reigns definitely showing a heelish vibe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How in the blue hell does he have his own locker room?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Best promo reigns has done 2bh. He is a natural heel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> :ha Goddamnit, you're killing me


credit goes to	Z. Kusano for that one since that was a rep comment he gave me to me LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Time for the main event! :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is how you fucking write for Roman Reigns. Brooding, low toned bad ass. I enjoyed that promo from him!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WWE is about to get all the people who canceled their network back with Bryan vs Reigns.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Reigns was not bad in that segment. Came off better than Bryan.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

AJrama said:


> That wasn't a reigns heel turn or even teasing a heel turn. Do some people just think anyone opposing Bryan is a heel?


Apparently. God forbid anyone not like him.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I fucking love that Rollins theme.

Btw, possible heel turn for Reigns? I was already feeling it by Smackdown. In any case, that's how he should booked.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That promo to make Bryan look like a bitch and Roman strong. :vince5


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well at least Reigns didn't try to scare off Bryan with another nursery rhyme.

Progress :reigns


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Jbones733 said:


> So Orton screws Seth tonight That means they have reigns go over Bryan at fast lane. Don't see how that is damage control
> 
> Guess they can have Ziggler turn heel and cost Bryan. Put a lot of heat on zig.


Ziggler costing Bryan the Wrestlemania main event would be gold...

He can talk about how he is more over than Bryan was etc... ahh that has to be the way they go with it...


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What? When?





RebelArch86 said:


> What!?! This happened? Is this Iowa?


People are saying thats why they cut the feed Paiges' tits popped out.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

OH SHIT I THINK SS ROMAN'S TURING HEEL


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan needs to start kicking people's head in. Enough with the Mr. too nice guy shtick.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

In my own little world Lana is the United States champion and Rusev is her manager. It's more interesting that way and the title is more prestigious.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Yup Bryan is to Reigns
> what foley was to Rock
> 
> Not good ppl not good
> ...


:trips6

Reigns is to Bryan
What Al Snow was to Foley.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Time for the main event! :mark:


... that we already know the outcome of.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm betting that the Boogeyman tweet is to serve smarks from flipping out about Orton's return beforehand. 

At least I'm hoping it is.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I hope Bryan wins, then fucks up Reigns, then beats Lesnar


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> "Get the hell out of my locker room!"
> 
> I'm 100% convinced now, they're setting the stage for a slow burn heel turn for Reigns.



Really doubted they were going to "fold" on face Reigns line they did with Batista.

That segment gave me a little hope they might


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I got a small "Batista vibe" from Reigns with the locker promo lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Man I REALLY hope Bryan wins tonight and beats Reigns at Fast Lane, because after he basically became Reigns' bitch just now, he would me SOOO much more believable as a threat to Lesnar.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> So I suddenly can't wait to see Bryan tie up Reigns like a pretzel.


It would be like The Hurricane getting The Rock to submit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This should be fuckin awesome. Hopefully there is not much interferences.

Also hoping that mah boi D-Bry wins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJrama said:


> That wasn't a reigns heel turn or even teasing a heel turn. Do some people just think anyone opposing Bryan is a heel?


that was a heel tease promo easily by him saying he doesnt care what HE or anyone thinks.
Its just like the rock cutting a promo against the fans for the die rocky die stuff when he turned mega heel.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I still can't get over how great Lana and Rusev saved face from that flag botch. Those two are true performers.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> "Hey Bryan, can you hear me down there?" lol Poor Bryan. Imagine how he would look against Lesnar?


true. the camera guy had to pan down for bryan


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> I'm betting that the Boogeyman tweet is to serve smarks from flipping out about Orton's return beforehand.
> 
> At least I'm hoping it is.


I swear to god if Orton doesnt come back tonight i will riot


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It feels like someone new writes Reigns' lines every week. He has no real defined character.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

uhhh did they just turn Reigns full on heel? If they want Reigns over you don't have him shit on Daniel Bryan like that lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz TV, that's still a thing?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Romans needs to be a heel, really plays a good asshole. He reminds me of those gym rats who takes any dialogue said to them as some threat or challenge.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

lol Reigns made Bryan his BIATCH. Go away little troll.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> It would be like The Hurricane getting The Rock to submit.


And then winning and headlining Wrestlemania..

Oh wait, Hamburglar wouldn't be able to do that.

Neither could Billy or the other guy whose pictures you keep posting.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hopefully this isn't a quick match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> It would be like The Hurricane getting The Rock to submit.


If the Hurricane is way more over and main events Manias.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Reigns heel i like it. And rusev making his freak flag.....DIE!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes D.Bry!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cena jobbed the Russian Flag


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone noticed that they went to the commercials again when Rollins came out? So he took 3 minutes to come down the ramp. XD


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't think that was Reigns heel tease...they're building up his 1 vs. all schtick. What's he supposed to do? Hug Bryan?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> WWE is about to get all the people who canceled their network back with Bryan vs Reigns.


I'd have to think about it haha. Wrestlemania season is always good, just have to see what the scene looks like after Wrestlemania and if they make the right moves. I really want Rusev to go over Cena....you think they'd slap the U.S. Championship on Cena? Seems too weird.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> People are saying thats why they cut the feed Paiges' tits popped out.


She kept messing with her top. I knew something happened.

**Patiently waits for candid pictures from the audience** :bored


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> I'm betting that the Boogeyman tweet is to serve smarks from flipping out about Orton's return beforehand.
> 
> At least I'm hoping it is.


That's what I'm thinking too. They should've just had Orton hide under the ring or something.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The fuck kinda boots he got on? smh


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

kariverson said:


> lol Reigns made Bryan his BIATCH. Go away little troll.


Every dog has his day.

You Sufferin' Sucotash.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

My body isn't ready for this match...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Here I thought we would have a Kane free RAW


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is gold. Him grabbing the smaller flag and screaming and waving it after the big flag botched reminded me of King Kong on the Empire State building.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I think they set that scene up to get a little fan reaction to test the waters of Reigns as a heel. God he'd be a great heel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Anyone noticed that they went to the commercials again when Rollins came out? So he took 3 minutes to come down the ramp. XD


Getting ready for that Orton feud. Longest entrance wins.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

YES this is a legit main event


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Really doubted they were going to "fold" on face Reigns line they did with Batista.
> 
> That segment gave me s little hope they might


Just waiting till he breaks BatCena's back a la Bane at WM32.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol @ Kane meticulously falling into that casket and adjusting his body so the lid could close.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How bad are Bryan's boots...


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Do people think Orton would sit for 3 hours ringside in a fucking mask? :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Kane still conspicuous by his absence...which is nice.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Cyon said:


> I still can't get over how great Lana and Rusev saved face from that flag botch. Those two are true performers.


Yup. Those two are both very, very good.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Jesus they've made Kane job to D Bry like 30 times in the past year, at least give the guy a win.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> This should be fuckin awesome. Hopefully there is not much interferences.
> 
> 
> 
> Also hoping that mah boi D-Bry wins.



Sadly, Kane has not interfered in a match yet tonight :mj2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

mightymike1986 said:


> I'd have to think about it haha. Wrestlemania season is always good, just have to see what the scene looks like after Wrestlemania and if they make the right moves. I really want Rusev to go over Cena....you think they'd slap the U.S. Championship on Cena? Seems too weird.


Cena should lose but this is wwe after all


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

crowd is dead


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Why does brian have winter boots on


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cyon said:


> I still can't get over how great Lana and Rusev saved face from that flag botch. Those two are true performers.


If they decide not to bury them to Cena they can easily build him to be the monster heel that could not only beat anyone, but actually be a good heel to hold the WWE title and build newer face stars(after that segment, I hope HHH or someone is going "Vince... we can't. These guys are too good to job")


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> I don't think that was Reigns heel tease...they're building up his 1 vs. all schtick. What's he supposed to do? Hug Bryan?


Good guy Cena would tell someting like "I respect you and let's have a great match together". :cena2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Lol @ Kane meticulously falling into that casket and adjusting his body so the lid could close.


Lol...so they should stop showing those replays, it looks terrible.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> that was a heel tease promo easily by him saying he doesnt care what HE or anyone thinks.
> Its just like the rock cutting a promo against the fans for the die rocky die stuff when he turned mega heel.


You can't oppose the authority and have the authority trying to undercut you and be a heel. That segment was just him feuding with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice, Bryan working over a bodypart


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth wins the WM match against Orton right?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> It would be like The Hurricane getting The Rock to submit.


Right, forgot that Batista already tapped out to DB?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WaheemSterling said:


> Do people think Orton would sit for 3 hours ringside in a fucking mask? :lol


Well, he's getting paid 7 figures to do it. For that kinda money, I'd sit ringside for a couple days. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

love how they talk about DB not defending in 30 days yet Lesnar doesnt and keeps the title


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bryan wearing Uggs?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So what fuckery has ensued tonight?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> How bad are Bryan's boots...


I was just thinking the same thing. What happened to his regular ones I wonder.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

What a beautiful move from :bryan2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It feels like someone new writes Reigns' lines every week. He has no real defined character.


You're over thinking it if you can't figure out Roman Reign's character by now. 


It was plain fully obvious when he was in The Shield.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Danielson Special!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

As much as i like Daniel Bryan that segment he sounded like a high school drama student, and reigns did not do much to help the situation. Neither of these guys strengths are there acting.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Putting aside the catchy chant everyone loves doing, when the music hit, no pop for Bryan. 

Terrible crowd. But can we put to bed any comparisons to Austin/Rock level pops please? Didn't matter where those guys were....when their music would hit the roof would blow off.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bryan wearing his Wrestlemania boots.

:vince5 THAT'S AS GOOD AS YOU'RE GONNA GET DAMMIT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Neither did brock, JBL.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

daniel's taking moves from zack sabre now. i fucking see you.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cue Randy Orton.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Danielson special!


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Sick move by Bryan. Dat technicality.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would love a feud between these two.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Good guy Cena would tell someting like "I respect you and let's have a great match together". :cena2


"At the PPV you are my opponent, but tonight, you help get me over being my tag partner!" :cena4


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> Why does brian have winter boots on


Its winter and he's in Denver?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Bryan D bust the Danielson Special / double arm suplex into the juji-gatame.  Shame he and Seth are only getting 10 minutes max, but this should be pretty fun regardless.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bryan injured again, out for a year again.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan doing some nice arm work so far. I love it when he does it, because he makes it look so real. You can see that the man was trained by Regal. :agree:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Stad said:


> The fuck kinda boots he got on? smh


Those are his Wrestlemania 30 boots! A tribute to Bruiser Brody!










And did they just went to commercials AGAIN AFTER 5 FUCKING MINUTES AFTER A COMMERCIAL!

:bean


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

submission wrestling.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince trolling the IWC.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Its winter and he's in Denver?


lol


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

RIP Bryan..


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

COMMERCIAL OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Those fur boots are sooooo fab Bryan

Do yo thang gurllllll


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Bryan wearing Uggs?


Look a little into wrestling history. Search bruiser Brody.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Zayniac said:


> Cue Randy Orton.


He better not fuck this match up.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Right, forgot that Batista already tapped out to DB?


you mean the jobbing tap out. 











Randy Orton's face says it all.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

This really should've been saved for a PPV instead of a throw-away match just to set up Bryan/Reigns and Rollins/Orton


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton in the front row :ti


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Never thought I would see the Danielson Special in WWE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth wins the WM match against Orton right?


IDK maybe but he could cash in later that night


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice to see Bryan D bust the Danielson Special / double arm suplex into the juji-gatame.  Shame he and Seth are only getting 10 minutes max, but this should be pretty fun regardless.


The fact that he can do that flawless is amazing.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Those are his Wrestlemania 30 boots! A tribute to Bruiser Brody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEANS LONG OVERRUN CHILL MY FRIEND


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Raw continues after this...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw is Sominex!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice to see Bryan D bust the Danielson Special / double arm suplex into the juji-gatame.  Shame he and Seth are only getting 10 minutes max, but this should be pretty fun regardless.





NastyYaffa said:


> Bryan doing some nice arm work so far. I love it when he does it, because he makes it look so real. You can see that the man was trained by Regal. :agree:


Takes you back, doesnt it?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Andddddd my uverse signal has been lost


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Look a little into wrestling history. Search bruiser Brody.


Yeah, its like no one on this thread watched wm30. fpalm.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

WWE just making matters worse. If its Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns at Fast Lane then Reigns is going to get booed even harder then he did at the Royal Rumble. They slowing transitioning Reigns into a heel. Brock Lesnar is already getting pops because well he's a beast. So it will be heel Reigns vs face Lesnar. I still think it's going to suck because Reigns sucks. WWE going to force this on us we already know that. If they do well we will just continue to shit on it. I will not be watching Wrestlemania if Roman Reigns is in any way involved with the main event.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

big time match wasted on raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Look a little into wrestling history. Search bruiser Brody.


fHarper remembers me of Bruise Brody


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Well, he's getting paid 7 figures to do it. For that kinda money, I'd sit ringside for a couple days. :lol


Plus Orton would look more coked up all sweaty lol


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

RAW IS INSOMNIA


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did you guys know that Fast Lane is the WWE's newest PPV?

If we had a drinking game every time Cole said they we would be hammered by now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> you mean the jobbing tap out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Batista would have died if he didn' tap out. Randy was relieved.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Curtis Axel ‏@RealCurtisAxel 

This match doesn't even really matter! I'm already fighting @BrockLesnar at Wrestlemania... #AxelToMania @WWE

:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

weProtectUs said:


> This really should've been saved for a PPV instead of a throw-away match just to set up Bryan/Reigns and Rollins/Orton



Should have been a match at WM this year


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Show is in.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

God damn it Big Show GO AWAY!


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Not Big Show again...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah yes, we just knew that everybody wanted more Big Show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Daniel Bryan is in Booker's Fav 5!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Show again. :ugh2


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

How is this wasted on RAW?? this is what i've waited to see on RAW for years


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Go away Big Show. You're just awful.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

watch out watch out watch out!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show, ruining everything


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman to come out now for a pop recusing Bryan.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Big Show again. :ugh2


Taking Kane's job for the night


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Rollins has to win this. Bryan vs. Reigns at FastLane won't help anything.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Show takes a punt to the skull.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Batista would have died if he didn' tap out. Randy was relieved.


Its still real to you huh?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know Randy's hot as fuck under all that lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if Daniel Bryan put that big bastard Show in a casket and retire him too.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FUCK! It's Big Show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Batista would have died if he didn' tap out. Randy was relieved.


he would have died alright. 


After he would saw how low his paycheck was for not doing business. :vince


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan knows how to manipulate that crowd with his strikes,


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Orton coming to RKO Seth Rollins


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Its still real to you huh?


It's not fake to you isn't it?


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> How is this wasted on RAW?? this is what i've waited to see on RAW for years


Two top wrestlers in the company wrestling on a throw away raw. More times you see a match between wrestlers the less special it becomes until its Cena vs Randy levels.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sure Trips said they do indeed listen to the WWE Universe at the start of the show. 

THEN PLEASE GIVE BIG SHOW A BACKSTAGE ROLL AND GET HIM THE FUCK OFF MY TV. 

Thanks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Daniel Bryan would kick Brock's head off.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bryan hulking up BROTHER


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> he would have died alright.
> 
> 
> After he would saw how low his paycheck was for not doing business. :vince


:lol 

:clap

Nice.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

prepare for orton outta nowhere


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe they're just trying to stir up more controversy by going with Reigns over Bryan at Fastlane.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Does Orton interfere and cost Bryan the match inadvertently?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn it Bryan, overcome the odds!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Zayniac said:


> Daniel Bryan would kick Brock's head off.


I'm a Daniel Bryan fan but even I understand that in real life Brock Lesnar would literally just dismember Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Molfino said:


> I'm sure Trips said they do indeed listen to the WWE Universe at the start of the show.
> 
> THEN PLEASE GIVE BIG SHOW A BACKSTAGE ROLL AND GET HIM THE FUCK OFF MY TV.
> 
> Thanks.


Not backstage... commentary. He was brilliant at the table.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Randy probably stood outside for a while before being moved to the front row in all of them clothes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan waking up another dead crowd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sick ass counter tho!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This doesn't have the story or time to be truly amazing, but you can already see how great these two work with each other.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What a counter. bama4


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

byran is still super over


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn that counter


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I'm a Daniel Bryan fan but even I understand that in real life Brock Lesnar would literally just dismember Daniel Bryan.


I was talking in character.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Bryans ring attire is horrible. Ace in the ring but horrible ring attire.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

How can the authority and JBL still play the under dog card and say he can't beat rollins and reigns when he already beat HHH, orton and batista in one night. He is good, He was 
WWE champion give him some respect.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan's wrestling reminding everyone why they cheer for him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn this is a good match. Unlike what Reigns would do in a match :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The goat thing from the announcers is so played out and old


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

CM PUNKS SODA! NOT CM PUNKS SODA DANIEL!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I would love to see Seth/Bryan have a big time PPV feud/30 min classic for the WWE Title


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth vs. Orton at Fast Lane would be dumb hopefully we don't end up with mostly rematches at Mania.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

DB just doesn't know how to use cruise control. I still that is one of the reason the crowd loves him so much


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The super outside dive shove


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This match! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like Bryan and all, but why is he doing all of these flip and stuff when he's just coming off a neck injury? He needs to tone it down, he may not be so lucky if he hurts himself again.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

"Daniel Bryan has not faced anyone like Seth 
Rollins since his return! This is a Huge Night for Daniel Bryan." -- Booker T 

I'm sure some critical sport analysts would say this is a huge night because Daniel Bryan hasn't faced anyone besides Kane and Bray Wyatt in about a year.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love how J&J always put themselves in the spot so unnaturally. :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This looks like Game of Thrones. Battle between the knights (Seth) and the people behind the wall (Bryan).


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Heck ya Bryan!

Ga a lesnar match would be so fun to watch


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bryan does pump this crowd though.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

YESS ROLLINS


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We almost had us a flying Goat!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I cringed like a mothafucker.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rollins is so good at selling.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn DB getting the kid chants, vince must be pissed


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This match rules


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Fucking brilliant.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice match here! Loving it!


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Rollins is goat at false finishes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Belly to back superplex = VINTAGE Bryan D. 

I'm curious on if he's is gonna keep the Berzerker-esque fur boots throughout the rest of the RTWM, though.



Jack Thwagger said:


> *I just :jay
> 
> I'm done with RAW after that.
> 
> Someone quote me and lemme know if Swagger has a match because ew.*


No Swagger whatsoever. Sorry, Mrs. Bigg Hoss. :\



Omega_VIK said:


> The fact that he can do that flawless is amazing.


Word. It just goes to show that his arm really is working at 100% considering his execution tonight was just as fluid as when he used it back on the indies.



IDONTSHIV said:


> Takes you back, doesnt it?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Damn, that back suplex looked BRUTAL. What a match :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This should be the Mania ME.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is a PPV quality match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These guys are laying it all on the line!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That superkick made :hbk1 proud.

DAMN.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Badass counter!!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Great match so far.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Bryan has the fans in the palm of his hand regardless of how alive or dead the crowd is or regardless of whether he's in a match or giving a promo. That's crazy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They should have cut some of the BS and gave them more time


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

GREAT match.

Give me this match any day of the week on free TV or paid!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wall loving this match


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Great match so far. :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Both men...doing great!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Super kick is the new DDT haha


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow I was mistaken, this is fantastic.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

2 of the all time best right now, future HOF's


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and why doesnt Vince want to push dB again


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And this is why people want DB and Rollins and guys like Ziggler and Wyatt over Reigns... they can give us matches like this that get teh crowd completely sucked in.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Seth/Bryan coul dhave been HBK/Hart of their generation then DA LOOK came around & were all about to get Luger 94 all over again


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Everytime Bryan grabs his neck, I'm afraid.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This match. :banderas


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG this match is awesome, lit a fire under the crowd. this is just making RR look bad though. are people really going to accept RR, after the show these guys just put on


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Isn't the ''Yes lock'' pretty much the Crippler Crossface?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a sexy combo by Rollins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this is great!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Booker :lmao

This match is awesome.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ziggler needs to come out and hit a zig zag on Big Show from outside the ring


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The 2 best workers in this company by a long long way rite here.And it aint even close


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Didn't hear Reigns getting a "This is awesome" chant. 

Fuck off, Vince and that worthless WrestleMania main event.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

REIGNS! He was flying there lol.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

DAMN, anyone heard the impact of Reigns on Show? That was a big THUMP!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Grab his foot and put it on the bottom rope Big Show you dope!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ouch


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

dat spear from the top of the titantron. gif please


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

reigns outta nowhere?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Heck of a spear !


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Spearing Headbutt!


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh fuck off Reigns


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Reigns coming for Rollins!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

man they are trying hard to get RR over.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Good guy Joey taking one for the team.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol Reigns cheated


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince using Bryan to get Reings over LOL


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Bruiser Bryan with the win.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck me, WWE is really doing it, Bryan/Reigns at FastLane


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn where the hell is Randy Orton?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ummm, guess no orton....


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great win!!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ending was absolute trash.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:yes :yes


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Where's Orton damnit?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is Reigns doing out here? Roman why would you want to face Bryan?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way to make Bryan look weak by having Reigns go after Rollins instead of Bryan.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

then who was mask?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Fantastic match!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So there was just a weirdo in a mask in the audience?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Everytime Bryan grabs his neck, I'm afraid.


That little motherfucker make all of us afraid. You simply have to love him.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck is orton


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well so much for Orton ?....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a hell of a spear by Reigns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay Bryan won. That makes Fast Lane infinitely more interesting.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

YES YES YES!

Bryan vs. Reigns! I'll take that damn match.

Great match by both guys. Unreal!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Get the camera off reigns. F that ut. Go db!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Man they are really booking themselves into a corner unless reigns turns heel


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That is building Reigns/Rollins logically... meaning Bryan/Lesnar if this goes logically.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What a joke.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Faces cheat to win?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well there you have it Bryan fans, you got your wish.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

That was SHIT. Fuck you WWE


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Meh, the ending was so anticlimatic. The match was turning awesome, but then it ended.

No Orton again :lmao


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

What a waste, really should have had Orton do the dirty work.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What a match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Really good match...

But are they honestly going to have Reigns beat Bryan on PPV to secure the Mania spot? 

I mean...they can't be that stupid. They would basically be assassinating Roman's career.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So, I guess that dude in the crowd with the mask and hat was just some regular dude?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

My life id awesome again, Daniel wonnnnnnn!!!!! This is awesome, thank you dear sirs


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow I really didn't expect Bryan to win but awesome!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Err wow they actually gave Bryan the win...

As much as you like seeing that, it seems like pretty stupid booking, Reigns is gonna shit on so hard at Fast Lane.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WHO THE HELL IS THE man with the mask? lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

vs


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA WWE is trolling. They're going to have Reigns beat Bryan of all people right before Fast Lane


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Renee bout to get triple raped.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THE FACES CHEATED

What the effing fuck, really ?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> So there was just a weirdo in a mask in the audience?


This is the WWE Universe, anything's possible!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they really want to have DB job to Reigns at the PPV 

SMH


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So many people will be done with WWE if Roman beats Bryan at Fast Lane.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome match. Awesome. I wouldn't care who won. ROH!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam it where the fuck is Orton aaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Zayniac said:


> What is Reigns doing out here? Roman why would you want to face Bryan?


:draper2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Once again no Orton :mj2


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LOL love it. Reigns vs Bryan. Atlast someone will kick the teeth in on that little troll.

Wicked spears tho

LMAO the boos when Bryan said he's gonna beat Reigns.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why the screwy finish?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:yes:yes:yes

GREAT match. Loved it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KingLobos said:


> WHO THE HELL IS THE man with the mask? lol


The anonymous raw gm.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So Regins/Bryan Fast Lane aka :vince2 "_Daniel make Regins looks STRONG DAMNIT_" either they've changed the ME or Vinny Mac & "yes to walking on their knees" men are gonna give the biggest FU to most of their audience.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great match, as expected. Glad that they went over the 11:00 end time and gave Bryan D and Rollins an extra 8-9 minutes. Loved seeing the Danielson Special, the back superplex and the bucklebomb / Avada Kedavra combo. :clap

And +1 to Big Show for adding to the heelishness by talking shit from ringside, but Jesus Christ at Reigns being a human missile and murdering Show. :tyson


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

I almost feel bad for complaining when I get to watch a quality match like this for free but seriously your top heel and face can't be going at it for no reason on a random RAW


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe they are building something long term with that person in the crowd.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

People is actually booing Bryan. :O


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Orton just going to sit there?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So who the fuck was wrapped up like a mummy in the front row if not Orton? :lmao


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

No Orton


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Incredible main event. This is why Bryan should be the centerpiece of the company. And what a spear from Reigns.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That spear on Big Show was something.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> WHO THE HELL IS THE man with the mask? lol


Apparently placed by WWE to fuck with us so we would keep on watching.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I need a link to the podcast, who got one?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Rollins best TV match of the year!

Rollins best ppv match of the year!

If Rollins doesn't get beat up too much and takes care of himself, he might surpass HBK as all time greatest in-ring performer. 


Raw suck, but Rusev til ending was great! 

PODCAST TIME!!!!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll say this for HHH, he is a master of the industry waiting to happen. Really cannot wait until he can take the reigns full time from Vince.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

So some dude sat ringside the whole night with a ski mask over his face?!


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL so Bryan lost clean at the Rumble and only beat Rollins because of Reigns interference. God this is terrible booking.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

#cancelwwenetwork


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

did he just snatch the mic out of cole's hand lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince is crazy if he thinks Roman going over Bryan helps him. Bryan wakes up the dead crowd again.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Somebody DM me a link for a network stream


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why put Reigns against Bryan right before Mania SMFH..unless they are TURNING him HEEL..prolly one of the more dumbest fucking moves to do..piss off people more with a "face Reigns" over Bryan lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can imagine how at last minute Vince told Orton: "REIGNS WILL HELP BRYAN, NOT YOU. HE NEED IT TO LOOK STRONG, DAMMIT!" :vince5


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

So roman reigns is basically saying he doesn't want to face rollins at fast lane


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Great match although that was a lame promo by Bryan but I'm not a fan of his for his mic skills. Great main event for RAW. Props to Bryan and Rollins. Give those guys 30 minutes next time on a PPV.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Damn Daniel Bryan is so damn exciting to watch in the ring. He hasn't lost a step since his neck injury.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Orton is a dark match then?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Notice the chorus of boos Bryan got when he said he was going to beat Reigns.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Podcast time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Now time for the Austin podcast. :mark:


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Are the authority going to cost Roman his main event at Mania leading to a match between Rollins and him instead?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd be more alarmed if WWE didn't give Bryan the win. 

Not just his popularity and great talent, but Rollins has MITB to come right back into the picture so it would be the stupidest thing to bury Bryan here. 

They are gonna save his burial till Fast Lane 

:Vince


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Kinda starting to get the feeling Bryan goes over Reigns. Its possible that maybe the E is tapping the breaks on the Reigns mega push. It does seem that they might be building a Rollins/Reigns program for WM.

But what about Orton?

The fuck...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> So some dude sat ringside the whole night with a ski mask over his face?!


Or they just played a horrible prank on orton.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL so they doing Reigns vs Rollins? Brock vs Bryan

WTF isgoing on

GOod raw though


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Reigns and Bryan will shake hands at the end and try to make Bryan approve and give him pop to Reigns like what Rock did


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Stad said:


> I need a link to the podcast, who got one?


network.wwe.com. For gods sakes, dude. They're giving it away for free.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Good Effing match man. that powerbomb into the turnbuckle into kick to the face by rollins was sick and so was bryans reversal into yes lock.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im fucking done with WWE im gonna stick to the Network now


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Bryan is fucking amazing. I genuinely cheer for him


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Stad said:


> I need a link to the podcast, who got one?


it's on the WWE Network, which i believe is Free for the month of February, join now, and cancel after Fast lane.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep. Reigns is turning heel at fastlane. Theres no chance in HELL he comes out of that match a face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loved this counter.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL Denver booing Bryan. Those potheads don't know wrestling from the hole in their collective ass.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this is great booking. to me, what you are doing to setting up rollings vs Reigns at Mania

and DB vs Lesnar. which to me is perfect in both long and short term


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

I love how everybody was just talking about a poor guy with a mask, if he sees this he will burn that mask as fast as he can :kobe9


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a crazy finish!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

link for the podcast please.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH took off the tie, oh snaps.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hopefully we get a Rollins v Bryan feud some time soon, really want to see these guys have a 30 minute match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Main event was fantastic. The rest of the show was meh. 

That guy in the ski mask not doing anything was pretty funny.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

masked guy in crowd. Well played WWE, well played. Thought for sure it was Randy


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Who knew they could have that great of a match with the amount of time that was left. These 2 need a PPV match for real, for the title.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

man that spear was out of control


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Redzero said:


> link for the podcast please.


WWE.com/network


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Notice the chorus of boos Bryan got when he said he was going to beat Reigns.


Yep loved it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Medicaid said:


> it's on the WWE Network, which i believe is Free for the month of February, join now, and cancel after Fast lane.


I'm Canadian.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha!! At the Reigns haters. Y'all are pathetic. "Uh Why did Reigns interfere" Bryan wins and y'all still have something to bitch about. Crybabies


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheat to beat him Roman!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

A river for the Podcast ?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Crowd wasn't that great tonight to be honest. Daniel Bryan got the biggest reaction once again. Reigns got a mild pop. The idiots chanting no at the end though. This was a Vince crowd for sure.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This interview is already awesome.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH hates shooting. He's just like Flair.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RAW tonight was solid. Some few misses here and there, but mostly good stuff.

No RKO, though? Boo. Who the hell was that masked guy?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOVE how HHH is gonna bash SMARKS :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Austin straight shooting in this already!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Raw was good enough. Some funny stuff and a few good matches.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Random Reigns said:


> Haha!! At the Reigns haters. Y'all are pathetic. "Uh Why did Reigns interfere" Bryan wins and y'all still have something to bitch about. Crybabies


I like Roman I just don't get the logic or wanting to face Bryan over Rollins.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Stad said:


> I'm Canadian.


So am I. Use Hola.


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

you know damn well this shitty crowd is getting royal rumble next year


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Somebody DM me a link for a network stream


ME 2


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

There was some heat there on Bryan when he said he's gonna beat Reigns at FL.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure rollins is going to cost Roman Reigns the match at fast lane


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

They should have just announced an elimination chamber match for Mania. Throw in Lesnar, Reigns, Rollins, Bryan, and Orton and voila! If Lesnar loses after entering first and taking massive punishment, it's looks legit. Then just put over whoever you want. Oh well.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The podcast is already awesome


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats WWE your seriously making me go off Orton with all this fucking waiting....bang up job


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

One match can make a show, Rollins/Bryan made for all the BS

That will be an amazing feud when its done proper


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

gabrielcev said:


> The idiots chanting no at the end though. This was a Vince crowd for sure.


:trips4


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH and Austin murdering the IWC right now.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

I suspect WWE booked this to make it seem like Reigns is getting screwed over by an undeserving Bryan. Then Reigns wins.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

It's fucking insane to me that he's talking about this stuff period, let alone on the Network, let alone RIGHT after RAW.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I keep watching that Reigns spear. He deserve the headline the ME at WM just because of that. Outrageous spear. 

Anyways, kinda surprised at the boos and no's at Bryan.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Austin looks in great shape. That fucker better work wrestlemania 32!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol at that troll worthy pic of Bryan on the monitor behind them


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

These podcast are better than Raw


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It blows my mind that literally every little decision made in the booking of the company goes through Vince.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH shoveling Vince lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Austin looks in great shape. That fucker better work wrestlemania 32!


So I gotta ask, who's that in your sig? Ass is PHATTTT!! Lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It blows my mind that literally every little decision made in the booking of the company goes through Vince.


if you were the owner of a multi million dollar company wouldn't you want that too?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Interesting that HHH is referring to Cena in the past tense.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I do think Austin kind of hit the nail on the head, too much Reigns not enough Bryan, now Raw delivers Bryan, and now a demand from Reigns, how do you balance that?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Austin looks in great shape. That fucker better work wrestlemania 32!


Holy shit the "woman" in your sig is vomit inducing :x


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> if you were the owner of a multi million dollar company wouldn't you want that too?


So far as I know most CEOs don't micromanage every little bit of their company. That's why you hire some guys to write and some guys to do finance but you don't have someone doing every little bit of both.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

H giving a shout out to Grantland :mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Listening to this it makes it clear to ME that HHH gets it.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

always thought it was pronounced "Kay fibe"...

It's "Kay feb"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

cavs25 said:


> Listening to this it makes it clear to ME that HHH gets it.


Vince just needs to go away now.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Missed this episode. Someone sum it up


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Hope Austin brings up Cesaro, A NEw Day, Bray Wyatt ... I'm tired of this already, don't think this is as good as the Vince Podcast so far.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This is one fucking great podcast


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Man, Triple H fucking _knows_ wrestling. He's so aware. 

It's gonna be in such good hands whenever he finally takes it over.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

It would be a good point hunter if you didn't actually hold back Bryan..:/


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Missed this episode. Someone sum it up


Rollins vs Bryan stole the show and....

That's about it.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Can you imagine how mindfucked the casual fan is right now that just got on to check out his free month of this Network thing, and is watching this interview?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH knows his shit. In HHH we trust!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Austin sucking the dick of the company as expected yet again.Fuck you Austin..Ask some proper fucking questions


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

wwefan4life619 said:


> Two top wrestlers in the company wrestling on a throw away raw. More times you see a match between wrestlers the less special it becomes until its Cena vs Randy levels.


This isn't a throwaway Raw. This decides on who Main events Wrestlemania. :shrug Biggest storyline of the year


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TwistedLogic said:


> Man, Triple H fucking _knows_ wrestling. He's so aware.
> 
> It's gonna be in such good hands whenever he finally takes it over.


Yeah... but I still don't appreciate the bs answer about the Rumble booking.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Berlino said:


> Austin sucking the dick of the company as expected yet again.Fuck you Austin..Ask some proper fucking questions


HHH said he was gonna manipulate Austin... this interview 100% kayfabe man.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Can't wait 'till Trips takes over


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H is compelling to listen to, I have to admit


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Listening to Hunter talking about wrestling is so refreshing, he's just a pool of knowledge.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm so stupid. I already made a wwe network account a long time ago and cancelled it and then tried to re sign now since it's free this month but it's only free for new subscribers. I lost 10 dollars when I could have just made a new account.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Put this up by Vince and you realise who is in touch and collectd and knows what he's doing and who's just a flailing old man throwing a tantrum because he doesnt' understand the audience.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

AJrama said:


> I'm so stupid. I already made a wwe network account a long time ago and cancelled it and then tried to re sign now since it's free this month but it's only free for new subscribers. I lost 10 dollars when I could have just made a new account.


:vince$


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't mind working for HHH one day.

Fetch his damn coffee if I have to.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love Triple H's answer, he'd still be involved


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

How can he say that looking back, he didn't think he was ready at King of the Ring '96, and still think Reigns is ready right now? Reigns needs that same growth. He's gonna be really good on the mic some day, but that day is far from now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> HHH said he was gonna manipulate Austin... this interview 100% kayfabe man.


I know it is .That is my problem.The Vince interview was the same.Austin still tries to come across as this take no shit straight talking badass .Its a load of bullshit.He is just happy to pick up a paycheck and not rock the boat at all


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Triple H shooting on his own tendency for lengthy promos. :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH wants to prove himself with NXT


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"15 000 people going... BANANA!" wtf Hunter


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NXT is Vince free... proclaimed right there. Fuck yes. Give him Raw.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

they aren't talking about anything.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

X Spectrum said:


> "15 000 people going... BANANA!" wtf Hunter


Pat Patterson famously said that a lot.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Pronk25 said:


> they aren't talking about anything.


..and yet they're talking about everything. This is captivating shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Triple H saying NXT is for the smart marks


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

GTFO Vince!


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice politicking here. Vince looks like the senile fool and HHH the wise one.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH burying the age of the Raw production guys :ti


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

a lot less controversial than the Vince podcast, but i guess this is ok. if u into drama u're not gonna feel this.

- they aren't dropping many names. 

- circumlocation 

- dragging on the same three topics, pretty much mostly about NXT.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The next Hulk, Cena, Austin... no pressure


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Medicaid said:


> a lot less controversial than the Vince podcast, but i guess this is ok. if u into drama u're not gonna feel this.


HHH is a master politician, Vince just gives no fucks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Medicaid said:


> a lot less controversial than the Vince podcast, but i guess this is ok. if u into drama u're not gonna feel this.
> 
> - they aren't dropping many names.
> 
> ...


Actually, if you dig into the subtlety, he is jabbing at the current Raw system quite a bit. He's just making sure he doesn't burn the show outright.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cyon said:


> RAW tonight was solid. Some few misses here and there, but mostly good stuff.
> 
> No RKO, though? Boo. *Who the hell was that masked guy?*


Red herring


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler mention


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Cock Rings" mention


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

awkward moment for Triple H, thank you Austin, lol


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Chyna going into the HOF mention…hahah..

On no…this is getting awkward. Porn


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HOLY SHIT. THEY WENT THERE.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheesh..that was heavy.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

lmao.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That Vince impression lol


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Is it just me or has HHH come off as "Don't blame me this is all Vince's fault" quite a few times during this podcast?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I find it interesting that Playboy, which is pornography, isn't a deal breaker (I'm presuming), but pornography is a deal breaker


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Triple H doesn't want his daughter to find out he cheated on Chyna or that he dated her in the first place?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

McCringleberry said:


> Is it just me or has HHH come off as "Don't blame me this is all Vince's fault" quite a few times during this podcast?


Yup :HA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

McCringleberry said:


> Is it just me or has HHH come off as "Don't blame me this is all Vince's fault" quite a few times during this podcast?


I think he's trying to give a line to fans that are about to jump ship and trying to go "I understand... we have a lot of problems on Raw but I am here and trying".


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

nWo, duh


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

CM Punk question lmao


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, CM Punk time.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH blaming Vince for him going over Punk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H blaming Vince for the Triple H/Nash/text angle, lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

checkcola said:


> Triple H blaming Vince for the Triple H/Nash/text angle, lol


That's pretty hilarious. :lol Ehh find that hard to believe but


I WANT TO BELIEVE


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Word Association: 

KANE (Noun)

HHH: Constant

AUSTIN: Solid



so u saying he's average and overstaying his welcome?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH doing what Vince did, and extending the podcast


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Austin/Triple H working the crowd, pretending they stopped a rap up


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Triple H with the "Fuck you Dunn!"


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Triple H pretty much telling Kevin Dunn to fuck off :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH is saying that he is trying to change the trend of over scripting with NXT


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you, about the women, Triple H


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Triple H wanting another session, I approve. I could listen to those two talk about the business for hours.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Any doubts about HHH now? Any doubt that Vince and Dunn are the cancers in the WWE? Fuck, Vince was practically run over after his deer in headlihgts podcast in december. So many little "it was Vince... Vince... Vince's call...". Holy shit.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

such a great podcast


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Any doubts about HHH now? Any doubt that Vince and Dunn are the cancers in the WWE? Fuck, Vince was practically run over after his deer in headlihgts podcast in december. So many little "it was Vince... Vince... Vince's call...". Holy shit.


Somewhere Vince is waking up with his pants around his ankles and a lubed up...well you know. HHH went all in on the blame Vince tour.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

That was amazing. Could have sat here and listened to those two talk about the business for another three hours.

Who knows, maybe there's value in doing this on a monthly, bi-weekly, or hell even a weekly basis. Kind of like a behind-the-scenes show after every show. I think a lot of smarks would be a lot more appeased if they could have Triple H explain the thought process that went into the show they just watched. Almost like a "The Talking Dead" type thing, sitting down and getting the director's perspective. 

All in all, brilliant podcast, really hoping for more.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

McCringleberry said:


> Somewhere Vince is waking up with his pants around his ankles and a lubed up...well you know. HHH went all in on the blame Vince tour.


I think the most damning moment... "one thing you can change about raw?" "Wow....." and Stone Cold making sure everyone knew what the wow really meant. It's become clear who wants Raw to be what it is... aimless, chaotic, built only around one guy, little time to tag teams, women, scripted... I mean, NXT was a good gauge of HHH's mindset and he went out there and basically outed "Vince has nothign to do with NXT... all me. Fail or succeed, it's on me."

Wonder what Vince's face looks like...


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I think the most damning moment... "one thing you can change about raw?" "Wow....." and Stone Cold making sure everyone knew what the wow really meant. It's become clear who wants Raw to be what it is... aimless, chaotic, built only around one guy, little time to tag teams, women, scripted... I mean, NXT was a good gauge of HHH's mindset and he went out there and basically outed "Vince has nothign to do with NXT... all me. Fail or succeed, it's on me."
> 
> Wonder what Vince's face looks like...


It's like everything I want this show to be, Triple H holds those sentiments in some capacity. If he was in charge, can you imagine them trimming the show back to 2 hours _and_ giving the women enough time to actually be relevant? It would force the rest of the show to only accommodate the very best and most compelling stories at the time, instead of allowing the garbage to be spread out throughout the show just because they have so much time.

I have a bad feeling that it's gonna be really hard for them to go back to 2 hours after switching to 3 though. Probably get significantly more ad revenue from a 3 hour show.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

GOAT :trips


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Vince heres your cue.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

HHH finally turned his political skills on Vince. Pure power play there. Laid everything shitty at Vince's feet. End result... Everybody is yearning for HHH to take over and Vince is a senile fool. Haha. Nice one Trips, about time you used your powers for good.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So, another Ambrose feud where the heel needs the win way more than he does. Great. All hope is lost for Barrett at this point, it's such a shame.

It's bad enough that they're making Ambrose look like a total geek by putting him in an IC title feud while his stablemates are MITB and Rumble winners.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

obby said:


> So, another Ambrose feud where the heel needs the win way more than he does. Great. All hope is lost for Barrett at this point, it's such a shame.
> 
> It's bad enough that they're making Ambrose look like a total geek by putting him in an IC title feud while his stablemates are MITB and Rumble winners.


Or maybe be happy that the IC title finally has a decent feud and may bring prestige back to the title?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Or maybe be happy that the IC title finally has a decent feud and may bring prestige back to the title?


http://tattwa.pl/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/b0eb661f6693b4242fd225b30c33ad9f.jpg[/IMG

They tried with ziggles, only to dump it back in the sewer by making Ziggler job then Barrett job to sin cara the following day.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*MY THOUGHTS ON RAW 2/2/2015*
- Great opening segment, loved Triple H playin' around with the Royal Rumble controversy. I could listen to him talk for the whole 3 hours.
- A single collective, shrill, high pitched harpy shriek as the magic bean bearer, :reigns makes his entrance. I was wearing headphones, now I'm applying gauze to my ears as they gush blood.
- Not gonna lie, Bryan's new shirt is pretty nice. Those fuzzy boots though. ut
- "Whoa, whoa... *mic cuts out*" :rollins
"WE CAN'T HEAR YOU!" :stephanie
- Curtis Axel wants justice...oh, here comes the local mustard squirting, face licking, goofy jamoke with jokes.
Nevermind those plans, Curt. :cry
- Didn't they show this Ernie Ladd vignette last February??
- Did Cole just call Cena the most popular guy to ever be in the WWE?? W-what.....?!
- Ryback vs Harper was pretty good.
- Usos..._again._ Skipped.
- Skipped because "Zigglez"
- Sin Cara calling spots through his mask sounds like one of the adults on Peanuts
- Decent match between Bryan and Rollins
- "THE MIRACLE KID" :cole
Overall a pretty whatever show. At least Adam Rose wasn't there.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

That was Reigns first pin fall lose?

fpalm


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Great start to the show.

They hyped up the announcement well and dragged it out. When Bryan's music hit I fucking got pretty excited cause it was clearly leading to something to do with the Rumble and Mania mainevent. Great way to start the show announcing my 2 favorites going head to head with Mania implications.

Ziggler vs Wyatt was fucking awesome, another quality match from these 2. Cannot help but imagine that Taker may in fact be at Mania now and very well could be facing Bray, especially after his promo.

Dean Ambrose was the Dean Ambrose I always wanna see. Straight up bad ass, no fucking around being a goof and straight to the point. Great promo and can't help but get excited about the fact he could be entering Mania as the IC champion and that is huge for him IMO. I wasn't even expecting him to make the card.

Rusev and Lana covered the flag botch ever so well, his being built like a fucking monster but unfortunately I can't help but see :cena5 burying him. fpalm

Mizdow was :lmao. Can't wait to see where his future leads too.

Bryan vs Rollins. :banderas
Quality TV match, these 2 could put on a wrestling classic on PPV and tonight was just the tip of the iceberg. So happy to see Bryan incorporate some new moves, and happy to see him still in the spotlight of the Mania mainevent. Think it's great to see and keeps us fans sane for a few weeks atleast. :lol

Watching the podcast now, so far I could listening to there philosophies around the business all day. great stuff.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha

Nice guy D-Bry fucking hates Cole. That was an awesome diss at the end there!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone else think putting Dean Ambrose in the mid-card and fight for the IC title is huge for the division?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This might sound weird, but I actually liked Raw last night. At the very least, there was a solid story, some decent character development, and very little stupidity, at least by Raw standards.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

TripleG said:


> This might sound weird, but I actually liked Raw last night. At the very least, there was a solid story, some decent character development, and very little stupidity, at least by Raw standards.


I agree, RAW is usually decent if they cut all the lowcard bullshit (Fandango/Torito/Total Divas feuds) and focus on the actually amazing midcard.

Ambrose/BNB feud
Goldust/Stardust breakup
Cesaro/Kidd push
Miz/Mizdow breakup (the backstage segment was awesome)
Rowan promo (lead to nothing, though)
Wyatt/Taker tease (I guess)
Paige/Bellas feud (not a huge fan of this, but hey they actually seem to have a story)

Some decent stuff going on besides the main event.

I enjoyed this RAW quite a bit, to be honest.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

So... who the fuck was the masked guy in the front row if it wasn't Orton? =/

Only interesting thing about RAW last night (other than Wyatt vs. Ziggler) and nothing happened? Seriously WTF?


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorta surprised at how positive reigns reception was all night. The Phili crowd HATED Reigns but that was a smarky crowd. Last nights crowd seemed pro Reigns as well as Pro Cena which just tells me it was a lame ass crowd. They were loud which is good but I wonder if Reigns will get as many cheers next time out. It was as if they were expecting Reigns to get Bood last night but he simply did no . I'd say Denver is officially a pro Reigns crowd for some reason. And every crowd loves Bryan. Ha but cena got so excited on the mic when he got a somewhat positive crowd pop. Denver is pro Cena for sure. Too funny.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Cena and Reigns both were cheered last night. I have a feeling they have the same fan base. women and childre . most smart/smarky fans boo the shit out of Reigns.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wyatt/Ziggler and Rollins/Byan was good.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Triple H with the pure aggressive politicking here. 

Vinny Mac is gonna wake up next week with dirt on his shirt and a shovel mark on the side of his head. 

Tag team disarray? Vince.
Poor booking of Divas? Vince
The Kevin Nash angle? Vince.
Trips going over Punk? Vince
Royal Rumble booking the past two years? Vince.
NXT, the one universally popular thing with the IWC right now?
Nothing to do with Vince, "sink or swim, its all me"

He blueberried, raspberried, strawberried and snozzberried Vince. 
He even took out obscure fruits like chokecherries, goosecherries and loganberries.

HE FUCKING LOGANBERRIED HIS FATHER IN LAW

:berried


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

The show was pretty decent. Not going to hate on it. Yes, they trolled around with the whole controversy from the Rumble but that was to be expected. As bad as Curtis Axel is, I still feel bad for the guy.

The fast lane PPV will be interesting because of Reigns vs. Bryan. Dare I say far more interesting than I thought it would be.

I still would like to see them do more that would make this feel like we are actually on the road to WrestleMania though.

The podcast with Austin and Triple H was good. Its that sort of thing that may would get me to subscribe to the Network. Along with if they would do other things or do better at providing other things. Thats more like what I wish Coles discussions with Triple H would be like. Not the kayfabe crap where he just repeats what he has said on RAW and you feel like you just wasted 5 minutes of your day.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> Triple H with the pure aggressive politicking here.
> 
> Vinny Mac is gonna wake up next week with dirt on his shirt and a shovel mark on the side of his head.
> 
> ...


It was a glorious hour wasn't it?


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Korvin said:


> The show was pretty decent. Not going to hate on it. Yes, they trolled around with the whole controversy from the Rumble but that was to be expected. As bad as Curtis Axel is, I still feel bad for the guy.
> 
> The fast lane PPV will be interesting because of Reigns vs. Bryan. Dare I say far more interesting than I thought it would be.
> 
> ...


I agree im actually excited to see the match between Reigns and Bryan. It would actually be a good match up i think. Might be worth watching Fastlane. cause with a name like that for a PPV It seems like it would be a horrible PPV Before Mania but it might be really good.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Call me a Reigns 'hater' but did I just hear/see things right - HHH giving him the kick start in the lines and reminding him of what to say?

fpalm


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Triple H with the pure aggressive politicking here.
> 
> Vinny Mac is gonna wake up next week with dirt on his shirt and a shovel mark on the side of his head.
> 
> ...


Are you drunk? This is certainly not the impression I got off the podcast and I just finished listening to it few minutes ago.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thought RAW was pretty good last night as well


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Was Nash Texting Nash ever explained?


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Anyone else think putting Dean Ambrose in the mid-card and fight for the IC title is huge for the division?


Possibly. I like him and Barrett. If they book this feud properly it could be great.

Mid-carders need to feud with other mid-carders in good matches to establish themselves with the fans. Too often in recent years the IC champ has just been an afterthought and used as a jobber to main-eventers.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Rollins is an absolute A* player on this current roster; I've been aboard the Rollins train the moment he turned heel, even before that I could appreciate his work.*


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

MoneyInc said:


> Cena and Reigns both were cheered last night. I have a feeling they have the same fan base. women and childre . most smart/smarky fans boo the shit out of Reigns.


With that said it was also surprising to hear how much love Wyatt recieved last night. When his name was mentioned, huge pop and then he had lets go wyatt chants during a match with very over Ziggler too. The audience wasmt just straight typical casual. Seth got love too. Happy that Ambrose is getting a shot at the I.C title, there's no came in that. Let this guy elevate it. I'd much rather see him out there with a purpose than just floating around. He can get called up into the world title picture at any tkmetime

I really enjoyed raw last night. A main reason for me being whenever Cena takes a step back from the mainevent scene I can truly enjoy the show more. Seth, Reigns and Bryan leading the show was fresh and made for a nice opening and finish to the show. Bray and Ziggler match was great and so was Bray promo. Ryback and Harper was good as well. The Miz and Mizdow situation was entertaining tonight also, Miz and Mizdow promo was well played by both guys.

Reigns making me proud by returning to his no give a fuck shield roots is much better suited for him. Im seeing so much positive feedback for a guy that people assumed would have no choice for a heel turn. So good for him. I like the dynamic between Bryan and Reigns at the moment. Both faces, but both are willing to destroy each other for the title shot.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

heel_turn said:


> Well, for one Nikki credited Paige as a tough opponent.
> They also addressed that Paige can't be trusted as a friend.
> They addressed her anti-diva gimmick as a farce on the account that Paige does exactly the same routine as the other divas (and a subtle at AJ - "Girls come and go and make fun of us for wearing makeup").
> 
> They're no AJ on commentary, but their alpha female sorority girl shtick is working getting a reaction out of you. Sure, call it X-Pac heat to comfort you.


So, there's a difference with being good on commentary and adding to the feud. Obviously you don't understand that.

They are garbage on the mic/with commentary. And with the three things you mentioned, that is just them pushing the feud along. Three things out of a 5-8 minute commentary session. 

Congratulations Nikki and Brie, you'll soon be the best mic workers in the company.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am afraid this will lead to a Bella's match at WM.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm a little late to the party but just wanted to say that I really enjoyed last night's Raw and I thought the podcast was extremely well done as well.

Raw
- I am convinced that as of right now, the WWE has not decided who is going to win at Fastlane yet between Reigns and Bryan. Reigns had a sense of intensity and urgency overall yesterday that I had not seen in a while and that tells me that he knows his spot in the WM main event is in legitimate danger. 

- Bryan REALLY needed that match. Since his return he has just faced Kane over and over, and quite honestly they have been at best mediocre and at worst horrible. If anyone was doubting that Bryan still has it in the ring after his surgery, he layed those doubts to rest.

- I really doubt Cena's time in the main event is over, but it needs to be. The show is just more entertaining when he is in the mid-card. His feud was pretty good, it just lasted way too long. This feud has already been pretty fun. I think a U.S. title run and doing some work with the young guys will be fun to watch. That or Rusev wins, and we have our next main eventer.

Austin Podcast.
- I don't think HHH buried Vince as much as he was just honest with Austin. If Vince wants full control, then he should get the blame when shit sucks. Period. Yes Vince has done countless great things in the past but the world these days is a "what have you done for me lately." place, and Vince lately is putting out terrible garbage.

- I thought it was very interesting how HHH admitted that the majority of the people who pay for the WWE Network are the hardcore fans, which is why NXT is set up the way it is. At some point I have a feeling the WWE will have no choice but to cater to the hardcore audience, even if it hurts TV ratings, just to ensure the success of the WWE Network, because without it, the company might as well close down tomorrow.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Rollins is an absolute A* player on this current roster; I've been aboard the Rollins train the moment he turned heel, even before that I could appreciate his work.*


*Oh he is there's no doubt about it. I enjoy Seth I think he's a great heel!!! *


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't see any way he can't cash in at WM.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Or you have Rollins screw Bryan at fast lane and set up Rollins vs Bryan for the MITB contract at Mania and have Rollins win!


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

they just found a way to temporarily appease bryan fans by giving false hope he'll be in the main event at mania. this way they won't troll everything at least until bryan loses to reigns.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Caving To The Fans.....Again?*

Don't worry op, the shit show of a match (Reigns vs Lesnar) will happen. Be ready for the snorefest. Beleeeee daaaat.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is just doing more trolling. Believe Dat!


----------

